#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-22
<Fleming> hi
<jwendell> after change configure.in, what should i do to compile ff in feisty?
<jwendell> just run autoconf is not working...
<gnomefreak> jwendell: hold on ill give you the wiki in a minute
<gavins> you need autoconf-213
<gnomefreak> jwendell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> why not do it the easy way :)
<jwendell> gnomefreak, it doesn help me...
<jwendell> gnomefreak, i'm changing configure.in, i need to run autoconf to regenate it.
<jwendell> gnomefreak, the problem is: i'm getting myspell related errors...
<gavins> when running autoconf?
<gavins> that makes no sense :)
<jwendell> gavins, no...
<jwendell> it compiles about 55 minutes, and then, stop at myspell stuff
<jwendell> it seems ./configure is not translating @MOZ_MYSPELL_CFLAGS@ ...
<jwendell> 11:16 -> start of compiling...
<gavins> you could try configuring with --disable-system-myspell, I guess
<jwendell> gavins, gnomefreak, i got it! it was a mistake in configure.in... (not my fault)
<gavins> cool
<gavins> you weren't the only one with the issue, you should make sure whoever's responsible for that configure.in diff knows
<jwendell> gavins, yep, i'll do that
<jwendell> wow, i got it!!!!
<jwendell> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/68663 fixed!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/80972/+login
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/80972/
<Admiral_Chicago> the second link is a duplicate, can someone find it. I think it may be assigned to you AlexLatchford
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll look some more
<AlexLatchford> ?
<AlexLatchford> im off skiing now lads and lasses, cya on Sunday
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i have a meeting...nowish
<jwendell> i think Ubugtu should be here too
<gnomefreak> jwendell: i am gonna talk to seveas about it
<gnomefreak> hes busy as hell today but ill catch up with him
<gnomefreak> crimsun: you around?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: okay this is really aggitating me, these people aren't triaging correctly
<gnomefreak> who?
<gnomefreak> and dont say me :(
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/78206
<gnomefreak> looks like a newer bug than ive been playing in
<Admiral_Chicago> this is not a Firefox bug. it's a java problem, flash, something that isn't working or whatever
<Admiral_Chicago> we can tell because of the .jsp extension
<Admiral_Chicago> i just got to it in my inbox
<Admiral_Chicago> i hate having 3% of all reports being useful
* gnomefreak heads to look at crash report.
<gnomefreak> wher ear eyou seeing that?
<gnomefreak> nvm i wasnt reading title
<Admiral_Chicago> :)-
<Admiral_Chicago> there are so many bugs thar are flash issues. it's ridiculous
<Admiral_Chicago> makes me hate Adobe so much more, it makes our jobs harder because it took them 2 years to release a flash library for linux
<gnomefreak> should be fixed
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: while your playing with the wikis (whenever you get time) can you add parts about java and flash so we have something to paste (after doing all the bugs the past 24 hours im getting tired of thinking) ;)
<gnomefreak> screw it i added some more ?'s to that bug even i started on the right path and stopped thinking
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, I can play with wikis sunday at earliest
<gnomefreak> that sfine when eve ryou get time
<gnomefreak> ever/you get time
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, I am going to make it clear what we want from a bug report.
<gnomefreak> thank you also on our responces page or bug triaging page can you add something about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<gnomefreak> daniel asked david to do it but i dont think he has
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, what we can do it link to the main bug report page, and make sure *our* devs are doing bug work correctly
<Admiral_Chicago> i feel like mailing these guy who are doing bug reports and telling them what the team is doing
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe i'll chat with daniel about what he wants
<Admiral_Chicago> we will see, i have class, meetings, dinner etc
<gnomefreak> ok have fun i hav e afew other peopl ei need to ping for now ill be back on bugs later tonight or tomorrow :(
<Admiral_Chicago> kk, ttul
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a second, i don't have meetings today....I'm confused.
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> lol thats 2 days in a row
<gnomefreak> i havent gotten responces from the meeting emails yet i know your time and iirc alex wanted sundays meeting
<Admiral_Chicago> :(. class until 3.30 >> 1 meeting >> dinner
<Admiral_Chicago> i say sunday, ping daniel about it with another email
<gnomefreak> pick a daniel
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to run, can't be late
<gnomefreak> k see ya later
<gnomefreak> sent email to the bug ML about our bugs.
<gnomefreak> bugSquad list
<gnomefreak> do we have anyone upstream?
<gnomefreak> arggg when will people learn :( i have one guy attaching his backtrace to every firefox crashing bug :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-26
<gnomefreak> crimsun: im looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/74343 do we support that flash plugin (i could have sworn we didnt have flashplugin for 64bit
<crimsun> gnomefreak: reading.
<gnomefreak> i heard its not good or reliable
<gnomefreak> win 12
<gnomefreak> oops
<crimsun> the bug needs to be pushed upstream; recommend gnash or flashplugin-nonfree instead.
<gnomefreak> ok upstream for firefox or for libmozplayer
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ apt-cache madison libflash-mozplugin
<crimsun> libflash-mozplugin | 0.4.13-9ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<crimsun>   libflash | 0.4.13-9ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Sources
<crimsun> upstream for libflash.
<crimsun> it's not a FF bug.
<gnomefreak> k
<crimsun> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np
* gnomefreak will do it tomorrow i had to make an account because there was only 2 bugs on it one gentoo and one freebsd
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=libflash its not letting me file a bug report so i can push it upstream. I am gonna remove the bug from ff and assign it to libflash-moxplugin and see if i cant find a way to file a bug on it tomorrow.
<gavins> what's not letting you file a bug report?
<Admiral_Chicago> that sounds ridiculous, adding a backtrace to every crash report
<Admiral_Chicago> hello all
<Admiral_Chicago> working through all these bug reports now. should be fun
* gnomefreak taking day off i have other fish to fry today
<Admiral_Chicago> sounds like a pla
<Admiral_Chicago> plan
<gnomefreak> how is everything going today?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-27
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: did you ever hear back about assigning bugs to people? should they all go to MozillaTeam?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay this is ridiculous. I'm going through old bugs re-triaging because these people aren't triging correctly
<gnomefreak> not yet
<gnomefreak> i have them set to go to us. im not real sure we want flash we have enough with java, ff, and thunderchicken
* gnomefreak been busy with problems else where today. this weekend my plan is to start again on beginning of unconfirmed bugs. too much email from ff to decide if its one of the bugs i looked at the other day or not. 
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: okay well I will fire daniel an email an figure it out
<Admiral_Chicago> we should have a bug policy set by next meeting
<gnomefreak> ok cool ty.
<gnomefreak> i hope so
<Admiral_Chicago> i know you're busy as heck, i think we all are
* Admiral_Chicago has too many school work.
<gnomefreak> we need to becareful with backtraces on feisty now
<gnomefreak> somehting is wrong with them. they seem to have a bunch of ?? lines in them. its a bug seb. found this morning
<Admiral_Chicago> i saw that today too
<gnomefreak> not sure if it has been fixed or even figured out yet
<gnomefreak> ok WTF is the deal with the 6+ parts of crash report being uploaded seperate?
<Admiral_Chicago> well all the ones i saw didn't have debugging symbols
<Admiral_Chicago> i saw Rob Collins do that. drove me nuts
<gnomefreak> seems like a new trend i am finding it on every friggin bug i traige be it update-manager or apt or ff
<Admiral_Chicago> i have too many bugs to triage now, I don't even want to update Kmail to get the new ones
<Admiral_Chicago> mark's email was helpful, it brought up my moral though
<gnomefreak> its the new apport being hacked on at the sprint
<Admiral_Chicago> the ?? bug?
<gnomefreak> no the seperate parts of crash report
<gnomefreak> its the apport version that hasnt been released but it will file the bug and attach the parts needed
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see okay
* gnomefreak gotta look into that more
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't see how that is useful really, but maybe when that's done with it will be
<gnomefreak> iirc its a gui to file your bugs with instead of logging into LP and filing it
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i'm going to say that's a bad idea
<Admiral_Chicago> as crashes have taugh me, people don't know what bugs are
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe it'll be a good idea, i dunno i'll see when it comes out
<gnomefreak> we can only wait and see
<Admiral_Chicago> gono for the night. shower, meeting, set up, party at the house.
<Admiral_Chicago> now i'm marked away...
<gnomefreak> night im heading to bed too
<Admiral_Chicago> goodnight
<linuxboy_> hey ! what is the best plugin on mozilla-firefox to play video....
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer true
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugreporter mozilla
<Seveas> bug 1223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1223 in gcursor "gcursor: typo in description" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223
<Seveas> gnomefreak, poke
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ty and im here now
<Seveas> gnomefreak, please allow the bugbot to join th team
<Seveas> otherwise it won't receive bugmail
<gnomefreak> ok im going through mail atm
<gnomefreak> looks like david set it
<Seveas> yup
<Seveas> let's see if it received bugmail
<Seveas> ah, membership was approved only 17 minutes ago ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah it says 10:31 i didnt see that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81846 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on opening launchpad to report a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81847 in firefox (main) "totem-xine player crashes during playing of .mov file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81847
<gnomefreak> :) i love it
<gnomefreak> totem crashees lets blame firefox :)
<crimsun> gah
<crimsun> you edited it right under me ;)
<crimsun> caused an LP "oops" when I clicked Submit the first time
<crimsun> my surmise is a missing codec, probably the ffmpeg bits
<crimsun> it definitely plays fine under 7.04's kaffeine (xine-based) with libxine1-ffmpeg installed
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<gnomefreak> i just assumed totem caused it crashed totem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77187 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when surfing and when web site loading" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77187
<gnomefreak> oh its the same user i didnt notice that
* gnomefreak is gonna regreat commenting on that bug :(
<gnomefreak> regret
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81856 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Addressbooks Synchronizer add-on creates Error: Unknown Protocol Handler (17)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81858 in firefox (main) "Digg.com slows down the browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81860 in firefox (main) "Crash while reading e-mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81863 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while update-manager was running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81241 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81562 in firefox (main) "crash while login at launchpad" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77859 in firefox (main) "Dapper: Regression: Firefox 1.5.0.9: Saved passwords causes crash with Mailman admin" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81769 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes accessing AVG Free web page." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80767 in firefox (main) "epiphany (and firefox) crashes on a web page since last update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80767
<Seveas> hmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81885 in firefox (main) "crash to bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72147 in firefox (main) "crash on myspace" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81896 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "adress book crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81896
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-28
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66183 in firefox (main) "address bar combobox does not work properly" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81934 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash after freeze of about 1 minute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81039 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash when entering into a trash folder with many messages" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80750 in firefox (main) "Firefox suddenly crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81046 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed by clicking play on rythmbox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80410 in firefox (main) "firefox-totem-flash crash Yahoo! Music Video Player BETA" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81067 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes after opening a new URL" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81068 in firefox (main) "FireFox crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81069 in firefox (main) "Another crash..." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81085 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash while composing message." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79491 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while playing a video with totem" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81115 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird freezes the computer when sending big messages" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78857 in firefox (main) "Sudden browser lock when starting a download " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80518 in firefox (main) "crash when I'm using Snes9Xexpress too" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80688 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes for no obvious reason" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81121 in firefox (main) "firefox often breaks at the time of click on links" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78590 in firefox (main) "When openning a page in a new window firefox crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77303 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when Xorg color depth set to 16" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78079 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when second FF window has bookmarks "Open All in Tabs"" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78095 in firefox (main) "Random firefox crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78153 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes in Bookmarks Toolbar properties" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65866 in firefox (main) "when proxy takes time to answer, firefox freezes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77951 in firefox (main) "can't restart firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80332 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0.0.1 crash on Ubuntu-edgy" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66493 in firefox (main) "crash trying to log-on to remote data server" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70538 in firefox (main) "I tried to insert a link in my online Blog editor on twoday.net" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70772 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when uploading files via webmin file manager  module" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71605 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashed while idling in background" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71657 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when accessing certain HTTPS site" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81191 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes randomly." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81701 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash when trying to undo moving an email" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66199 in firefox (main) ""Choose Helper Application" dialogue doesn't offer access to /usr/bin/" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67334 in firefox (main) "Extremely long URLs don't display properly" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81144 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when loading some web pages" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #50768 in firefox "Strange artifacts in text fields within web applications when moving cursor with keyboard" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51554 in firefox (main) "Unicode combining characters don't combine properly." [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51643 in firefox (main) "usb mouse lagging and network hang" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #52179 in firefox (main) "setTimeout with low delay values don't fire correctly in Dapper Firefox" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #53135 in firefox "URLs containing Arabic text display improperly in the statusbar." [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58826 in firefox (main) "Firefoxes scrolling on this site is poor" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81954 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash on closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81964 in firefox (main) "Firefox segfaults in Feisty with a profile from Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74561 in firefox (main) "Crash when introducing information after pressing "Return" key" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81978 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70498 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when loading the new yahoo mail" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70060 in firefox (main) "Close without any cause" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77173 in firefox (main) "Edgy Firefox 2.0: slow, now just crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81688 in firefox (main) "Evolution and firefox in feisty do not interact properly when choosing "send link" from firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82005 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71662 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when starting again " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77050 in firefox (main) "marque-pages crash au moment de changer le nom" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77308 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when opening a yahoo email." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71712 in firefox (main) "Random cash when trying to shuitdown FF because it was using too much cpu" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75964 in firefox (main) "Crash on Digg.com spell check close" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77616 in firefox (main) "FF crashed when trying to download from NFL.com" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77234 in firefox (main) "firefox crushed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81212 in firefox (main) "crash when using flash plugin" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81216 in firefox (main) "Crash while visiting worldpress" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76999 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0 crash in edgy/6.10" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77182 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes wen i goo to security area inscripcion to www.last.fm" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77542 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after being left running overnight" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77542
* Admiral_Chicago waves to AlexLatchford 
<AlexLatchford> grrr, my inbox is exploding :(
<AlexLatchford> lol howdy
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: I'll clear everything up to today at 5.40 UTC
<Admiral_Chicago> so i'm doing that today
<AlexLatchford> nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71417 in firefox (main) "Crash when click windows live mail" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72454 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when clicking and dragging a link" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72454
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: well i'm going to lunch, feel free to just empty your inbox
<AlexLatchford> :)
<AlexLatchford> got 630 Mozilla Bug related emails
<Admiral_Chicago> sounds about right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71107 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when visiting nytimes.com" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76543 in firefox (main) "Dapper Firefox 1.5.0.8 crash on PPC "Grape" iMac" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79289 in thunderbird "drag&drop moving of message does not work" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81360 in firefox (main) "Firfox crashed while I was away from my desktop" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82010 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.1 crashes 'randomly'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82012 in firefox (main) "firefox crash 2.0.0.1 crashes when switching to diffrent workspace." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60843 in firefox (main) "Back/Forward mouseover'ed button have drawing errors" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82017 in firefox (main) "chash firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82022 in firefox (main) "Master Dapper Crash" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #19636 in firefox (main) "please add the attached patch to better support pymoz" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82039 in firefox (main) "Crash no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82039
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/81856
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81856 in mozilla-thunderbird "Addressbooks Synchronizer add-on creates Error: Unknown Protocol Handler (17)" [Low,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> should it just be rejuected
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i forget we have the bot
<gnomefreak> looking
<Admiral_Chicago> ignore my bad spelling, :(  i'm tired.
<gnomefreak> give me a minute damn connection is slow
<gnomefreak> not to mention its suse
<gnomefreak> is the addon in the repos?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: no
<Admiral_Chicago> dinner now, i say reject it
<gnomefreak> i have dinner now too
<gnomefreak> either reject it or ill look at it after dinner
<gnomefreak> i took care of it. i just dont have mozilla's bug tracker link to add to it, i screwed up and started downloading suse in suse instead of ubutnu :(
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: can you explain the difference between Fix Release and Fix Commit
<Admiral_Chicago> Release means there is a fix, but it may be a newer version for a package correct?
<gnomefreak> fix commited == someone is working on the fix
<Admiral_Chicago> oh I see, i didn't know commit did that
<gnomefreak> release means he is uploading it or has uploaded and waiting for it to hit server
<Admiral_Chicago> what about this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/74561
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74561 in firefox "Crash when introducing information after pressing "Return" key" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<Admiral_Chicago> i marked it as release, not sure if it should be
<gnomefreak> did someone build the fix or commit the patch yet?
<gnomefreak> ok is it fixed?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-21
<Ubulette> we need NSPR_HEAD_20080120 now
<asac_the_2nd> still no asac :(
<armin76> nat/canonical?
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: you work at canonical? :P
<asac_the_2nd> yes, i am at the london office now
<asac_the_2nd> and cannot access my home system anymore :(
<armin76> mozilla bug 413143
<asac_the_2nd> ubotu: wake up!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<armin76> yuck
<armin76> it says time out
<asac_the_2nd> mozilla bug 413143
<asac_the_2nd> is bugzilla down or what?
<armin76> wfm
<armin76> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413143 <- fix
<armin76> i have no clue how to fix that :(
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<asac_the_2nd> do you use system gif?
<armin76> nope
<armin76> err, gif?
<asac_the_2nd> try to do that
<armin76> so what? it's an unaligned access, it should be fixed anyway :P
<armin76> since when system gif is available? :P
<asac_the_2nd> apparently it isn't
<asac_the_2nd> damn ... i hit ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<asac_the_2nd> can you paste the bug again?
<asac_the_2nd> armin76: ?
<armin76> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413143
<asac_the_2nd> ok ... everything is messed up here on my laptop ... have to checkout trunk first
<asac_the_2nd> am i still here?
<[reed]> no
<asac_the_2nd> hehe
<armin76> lol
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: fix it!
<asac_the_2nd> armin76: you are the alignment guy here :)
<armin76> haha
<armin76> i have no clue :P
<jepp> general.useragent.override disappears after restarting firefox
<jepp> why is that
<jepp> i am also using useragent switcher but i have to switch every time after restart
<jepp> does anybody know how i can change user agent of FF permanantly?
<jepp> ?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> damn, my patched libpng is still broken for apng in ff3 :( I'm not sure it's the lib or ff3
<Ubulette> [reed], do you know if it's even supposed to work ? (ie --with-system-png)
<armin76> wfm :P
<Ubulette> which patch did you use ?
<armin76> the one i pasted to you
<armin76> hrm...
<armin76> i think nss-3.12_beta1 breaks tb-2
<Ubulette> ok, i've compared the diffs, i have 2 casts you don't have, that's it. everything else is identical
<armin76> so yep, beta1 breaks tb2
<armin76> i think alpha didn't...
<Ubulette> how does it break ?
<armin76> fails to compile
<armin76> i'll paste you the log later
<Ubulette> could be something i've already fixed a while ago...
<armin76> Ubulette: http://rafb.net/p/7sMWqS80.html
<Ubulette> yep, fixed
<armin76> nss's fault?
<armin76> gimme link!
<Ubulette> http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/s/seamonkey/1.1.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/11_bz399589_fix_missing_symbol_with_new_nss.patch
<armin76> thanks :D
<Ubulette> you'll need that for all moz 1.8 tools
<armin76> yuck, thanks
<Ubulette> even with your patch, apng is still broken...
<armin76> you broke it!
<Ubulette> probably but i don't know how
<Ubulette> i'm rebuilding xul once again to be sure
<Ubulette> except --with-system-png, did you use anything else ?
<Ubulette> (related)
<Ubulette> armin76, which version of libpng do you have ?
<armin76> Ubulette: no idea, i don't use external png
<Ubulette> could you try ?
<armin76> tomorrow :)
<armin76> if you don't mind :P
<armin76> any page i should check?
<Ubulette> http://people.mozilla.com/~dolske/apng/demo.html
<armin76> okay
<Ubulette> armin76, here is what i see with the patch you pointed at yesterday: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-system-apng.png
<Ubulette> 1st frame is okay (so regular png are fine) but subsequent frames are corrupted
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-22
<Some_Person> Is there a Human theme for Thunderbird?
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: hey ... there?
<asac_the_2nd> [reed]: do you know anything about the tests you are running on tinderboxes?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> asac_the_2nd: what's the problem/question/issue?
<armin76> Ubulette: building atm with external png
<asac_the_2nd> [reed]: our QA wonders if we can run those tests as well
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. are there any special requirements in regards to test-software ... and how do we do it at all
<asac_the_2nd> do you use any proprietary test framework?
<armin76> java
<[reed]> asac_the_2nd: no
<[reed]> it's really easy
<[reed]> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Mozilla_automated_testing
<[reed]> it's all in the tree
<armin76> Ubulette: correct, it doesn't work
<armin76> Ubulette: and btw it's libpng-1.2.4
<asac_the_2nd> thanks
<asac_the_2nd> raji: did you get anything going?
<cwong1> asac_the_2nd: ping
<asac_the_2nd> yay ... new nm in my ppa :) network-manager - 0.7~~svn20080121t191418+eni1-0ubuntu0~pre1
<asac_the_2nd> what a version
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: hi
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: whats the state of WORKING? wanna push it to main?
<cwong1> asac_the_2nd: yes.  go for it...
<cwong1> asac_the_2nd: you want to do it?
<asac_the_2nd> no :) ... i can't ... i asked if you wanna do that ;)
<cwong1> asac_the_2nd: I will do it than
<asac_the_2nd> i don't have my main system at hand here in london ... just a crappy laptop
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: great ... let me know if there are issues with initial images build with it
<cwong1> asac_the_2nd:are you coming to US?
<asac_the_2nd> not that i know of
<cwong1> sprint is next week here in us
<cwong1> asac_the_2nd: what is the best way to push the changes to main?
<asac_the_2nd> good question.
<cwong1> any special git option that I can use?
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: maybe push current main to main.old or something
<asac_the_2nd> then just push working as main with --force (iirc)
<cwong1> We will lose some history by doing this, right?
<asac_the_2nd> instead of main.old push you could also tag current git head as 0.1.6.EOL
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: yes, thas why i suggested to first push it to main.1.6
<asac_the_2nd> so we still have that branch
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: did you use git merge to merge the latest changes?
<cwong1> Not exactly, I manually merge those changes it.
<cwong1> I did a git merge but didn't see the preferences chagnes I made. That's why I did it manually
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... thats  bit unfortunate ... i would suggest to push to main.1.6 ... then just fore push the WORKING as head
<asac_the_2nd> s/head/main/
<asac_the_2nd> main==master
<asac_the_2nd> sorry for the confusion :)
<cwong1> I know main is master
<cwong1> np
<asac_the_2nd> happy with pushing master to master.old or master.0.1.6?
<asac_the_2nd> i think the loss of history isn't a big dealf or the few checkins that haven't been merged by git merge
<cwong1> thats ok with me. I dont see any problem with that.
<asac_the_2nd> good
<cwong1> So you want me to do it right?
<asac_the_2nd> yes please
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: why do we need "
<asac_the_2nd> 	* Added libdbus-glib-1-dev to debian/control.  "
<asac_the_2nd> ?
<cwong1> The new firefox beta 2 requires that.
<cwong1> Just to satisfy our freaking build system for now.
<asac_the_2nd> ok ... i remember. makes sense
<asac_the_2nd> we have that in latest xulrunner as well ... so go ahead
<cwong1> ok
<asac_the_2nd> i won't be at the sprint next week ... and i am a bit happy about not going there directly. Maybe we can organize a midbrowser mini-sprint at some later point of this release cycle though. Lets see
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> how's weather at london?
<asac_the_2nd> bad :) ... well today it was better
<asac_the_2nd> yesterday there was a storm with lots of rain
<cwong1> here is below freezing... bad too... :(
<asac_the_2nd> well ... i like cold wheather if the sky is clear and there is no wind
<cwong1> asac_the_2nd: sky is clear here but wind chill factor is killing us...
<asac_the_2nd> of course i like the carribean more :)
<cwong1> yea, it was 85 when I was there in late december :)
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... my mind only knows celsius :) ... but i guess its about 30 :)
<cwong1> yes it is 29 to 30
<asac_the_2nd> i like that ... only if you are close to the sea and can take a refreshing bath of course :)
<cwong1> What is the git command syntax to push the main to main.1.6?  That will save me some time to look it up.
<asac_the_2nd> i think its git push URL refs/heads/master:master.1.6
<cwong1> k thanks...
<raji> asac_the_2nd, I tried 'wext' instead of madwifi and it didnot work, same symtoms, failed after step 2. I am yet to try other options
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: if you push to master now and all went well, will it be included in the images created by image-creator tomorrow?
<cwong1> asac_the_2nd: I am not sure.  I will have to ask John about this.
<asac_the_2nd> thanks ... just wonder if should create a new image now or wait till tomorrow :)
 * asac_the_2nd rebooting
<Ubulette> armin76, so system-png is broken for both of us, right ?
<armin76> yah
<Ubulette> so it seems it could be ff. do you know of any other tools using the apng lib ?
<armin76> well, using included png works, doesn't?
<armin76> no idea about other tools, sorry
<Ubulette> <armin76> Ubulette: and btw it's libpng-1.2.4 <== ? I have 1.2.24
<armin76> that's what i mean :P
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> hmm, it's not ff, it's the patch
<Ubulette> it works now
<armin76> you broke it
<Ubulette> armin76, try this one: http://littlesvr.ca/apng/diff/libpng-1.2.24-apng.patch
<armin76> Ubulette: have you seen this: http://omploader.org/vYjN6
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> you mean the anime ?
<armin76> rofl
<armin76> no
<Ubulette> zoom ?
<armin76> it looks like zoomed
<armin76> yep
<Ubulette> ctrl + 0
<Ubulette> it's full page zoom, it's been there for quite a while
<Ubulette> here, it's correct
<armin76> ctrl + 0 still looks ugly
<Ubulette> don't know, ask [reed] :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-23
<armin76> Ubulette: looks like it's cairo...
<asac_the_2nd> ole
<armin76> hi asac
<asac_the_2nd> whats going on :)?
<armin76> http://omploader.org/vYjN6
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~maekke/ff3.png
<asac_the_2nd> whats wrong with that?
<armin76> zoom
<armin76> it autozooms
<armin76> and as you can see, the icons of the browser look ugly as well
<asac_the_2nd> the icons are from winstripe theme? or is that native?
<armin76> gnome
<asac_the_2nd> the shading is ugly?
<asac_the_2nd> oir what do you mean?
<armin76> i mean that the icons are zoomed as well
<asac_the_2nd> ah
<armin76> and the zooming is auto
<armin76> ctrl+0 doesn't fix it
<armin76> doesn't happen with the binary from mozilla.org
<armin76> so i've disabled using system cairo, and the guy told me it's fixed
<armin76> cairo upstream doesn't like the mozilla hacks :(
<asac_the_2nd> cairo is ahead of what mozilla ships?
<armin76> yeah
<armin76> mozilla ships an snapshot of 1.5.2, and latest is 1.5.6
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~leio/firefox3-rendering.png
<armin76> without patching it, that's what you get
<armin76> you have to do the 24 -> 8 thing
<armin76> but cairo upstream is not happy with that hack
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... cairo is crazy anyway ... i remember that when 1.4.0 came out it didn't have much in common with the latest 1.3.x version
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~maekke/ff3.png
<armin76> i have that problem now
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<armin76> the zooming one and the bad rendering it's fixed when using internal cairo
<asac_the_2nd> i think vlad told me that they will take the 24x8 patch
<armin76> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669262
<asac_the_2nd> thanks
<asac_the_2nd> i will bug our X guy
<armin76> i think it's due to xorg
<armin76> have to check it
<armin76> have to check first the unaligned access patch...
<asac_the_2nd> where did you get that from?
<armin76> the patch from my bug
<asac_the_2nd> gentoo should dump sparc :-P
<armin76> mozilla bug 413143
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413143 in ImageLib "trunk is broken(sigbus) on SPARC since 20071221" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413143
<asac_the_2nd> better focus on m68k :)
<armin76> there's m68k as well :P
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/dAl4dM26.html
<asac_the_2nd> i know ... thats why i said "focus" :)
<asac_the_2nd> at leastyou appear not to care if all packages are available on all archs before releasing
<armin76> because we test them :P
<asac_the_2nd> what the hell is ppc-macos
<asac_the_2nd> ?
<asac_the_2nd> older ppc ?
<armin76> err, no
<armin76> using portage on macos
<asac_the_2nd> and sh?
<armin76> superh
<armin76> dreamcast? :P
<armin76> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/prefix/index.xml
<armin76> i've seen a lot of keywords, like ~ia64-hpux, ~macos-x86, ~x86-solaris, etc etc
<armin76> but they're not in the main tree, in fact ppc-macos is getting moved from the tree to the overlay
<asac_the_2nd> sounds reasonable :)
<armin76> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz)
<armin76> <CIA-43> haubi * r15925 proj/alt/trunk/prefix-overlay/dev-libs/expat/ (Manifest expat-2.0.1.ebuild):
<armin76> <CIA-43> fixed for and keyworded ~x86-interix
<armin76> wtf is interix? :D
<asac_the_2nd> jimmy_: i thought it doesn't matter which distribution is currently named in changelog ... so why do you always go back to gaston in git?
<asac_the_2nd> jimmy_: in the end i don't mind, just wondering.
<asac_the_2nd> i can just mindmap gaston == UNRELEASED :)
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: Ubulette: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669262 <- seems to happen only with latest xorg
<armin76> in gentoo we have 1.3 stable, and this doesn't happen
<asac_the_2nd> armin76: one of our X guys sent it upstream
<asac_the_2nd> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ubulette> hi
<armin76> yo
<armin76> Ubulette: you know the black rectangles stuff?
<armin76> ubuntu bug 182038?
<Ubulette> i don't see it using X drivers fglrx and nvidia
<armin76> well, whatever
<Ubulette> bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<armin76> i have an user with an i810, using open source driver
<armin76> with 2.1.1 it's broken, with 2.2.2 it's not
<Ubulette> 2.2.2 ?
<Ubulette> xserver-xorg-video-nv | 1:2.1.6-1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<Ubulette> we have 2.1.6
<armin76> i'm talking about i810 :P
<Ubulette> oh
<saivann> asac : if you're here : I didn't have any news from the upstream translator for sunbird and lightning-extension for mk locale, did he send you something?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-24
<armin76> [reed]: can you check if mozilla bug 413143 is correct?
<armin76> the review thing, i mean
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413143 in ImageLib "trunk is broken(sigbus) on SPARC since 20071221" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413143
<[reed]> armin76: jag is a super-reviewer
<[reed]> he knows what he's doing
<[reed]> :)
<armin76> [reed]: ok, thanks :)
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: how can i best produce a moblin image ? i only managed to produce a hardy image here and that has a broken touchscreen :(
<asac_the_2nd> will it just work if i use image-creator from git? or do i need to pass some flags to it in order to tell it not to use the distro i am on?
<armin76> gah
<armin76> ff3 is broken on hppa! :(
<armin76> meh
 * armin76 blames asac_the_2nd !
<asac_the_2nd> armin76: i am happy to take all the blame
<asac_the_2nd> :)
<asac_the_2nd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676992
<cwong1> asac_the_2nd: you should use image-creator from git.  It was broken yesterday and should be fix now.  I am building a new image here myself.
<asac_the_2nd> cwong1: ok ... i will retry tomorrow.
<armin76> i remember on christmas that beta2 worked on hppa
<armin76> building it atm
<armin76> wtf, beta2 doesn't work now either?
<armin76> i wonder why it only stats if i run it with strace
<armin76> starts*
<armin76> yuck, i hope it's not glibc's fault
<asac_the_2nd> sounds wierd
<armin76> it's the only thing i upgraded after christmas
<asac_the_2nd> oh ... got to run ... company dinner
<armin76> Ubulette_: using exa as accelmode with xf86-video-ati drivers works fine
<armin76> Ubulette_: i'm talking about the nv thing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-25
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<shirish> anybody else who uses Ubulette's repository ?
<cheguevara> me
<shirish> cheguevara: good, I've not been able to run firefox 3 after yesterday's update
<cheguevara> hardy?
<shirish> cheguevara: I just got the xulrunner upgraded, did you get other stuff too?
<shirish> yup, I'm on Hardy
<cheguevara> don't remember which updates i did
<cheguevara> but i am fully up to date atm
<cheguevara> ff3 works fine
<shirish> ok cool, lemme try updating again, perhaps something I missed, if not will ping in a while
<cheguevara> kk let me go to the shop bb in 15
<shirish> ok cool
<cheguevara> back
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to put thunderbird's newsgroups always at the bottom? every time I add a new email account, it places it after the newsgroups area..
<CaptainMorgan> this is the sidebar I'm referring to...
<asac_the_2nd> [reed]: whats the difference of mozilla-central and cvs-trunk-import on hg.mozilla.org ?
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: :)
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: the nv thing stuff, which happened on ati as well, only happens if you aren't using EXA accelmethod
<asac_the_2nd> armin76: right ... well i thought that only XAA is somewhat broken atm, but might be totally true that its the other way around
<asac_the_2nd> ah :) ... now reading correctly you are saying just that :-P
<asac_the_2nd> "aren't using EXA "
<armin76> yeah, i didn't remember XAA, sorry :P
<armin76> so say it in the bug, or something, please :P
<asac_the_2nd> which bug :)
<asac_the_2nd> sorry ... this spring week wiped out my brain
<asac_the_2nd> as usual :)
<armin76> the ubuntu one :P
<armin76> bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<asac_the_2nd> thanks ... done
<armin76> np
<Ubulette> hi
<armin76> yo
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, bug 185178
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185178 in libpng "Please sponsor libpng 1.2.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185178
<Ubulette> still waiting for a sponsor
<Ubulette> hmm, we should patch nss so nss-config also return softokn
<Ubulette> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/configure.in#3922
<Ubulette> native nss lists them all, not system nss
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: i will see who might be a good sponsor, but i think dholbach is already looking for someone
<Ubulette> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... vorlon is probably the best indeed
<Ubulette> i've posted it 3 days ago
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: did you contact debian maintainer?
<Ubulette> hm, no
<armin76> there's no debian maintainer?
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette:  that was my suggestion a few days ago. We need to check back with them as well (unless vorlon still remembers all the details as of why joss dropped the package and why it wasn't upgraded for so long et al).
<armin76> gee, the HP C3600 is so slow...
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette:  dholbach@ubuntu.com ... ask him, why the sponsoring process takes so long and bring up suggestions with him if you have ideas how it can be improved.
<asac_the_2nd> so long - for me 3 days isn't long at all
<Ubulette> it's always the same song. i don't mind waiting if i know why i have to wait
<Ubulette> http://ventnorsblog.blogspot.com/2008/01/gio-gee-i-dunno.html
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: for things that go to main its usually the same reason: high load of the ones that can actually review it ... especially if the review needs investigation
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: thats why we have this assignment process dholbach does ... if you are assigned the process is started and it will happen asap
<asac_the_2nd> so maybe consider that assignment as an initial feedback
<Ubulette> some packages have been assigned for about 2 months
<asac_the_2nd> i agree that there is room for improvement. sometimes its really the fault of the assignee, but otoh that page doesn't really reflect if there are open issues that the submitter didn't tackle yet ... nor does it show things that are already uploaded to hardy and to gutsy-proposed (like the nm-applet patch)
<asac_the_2nd> but you can be happy ... steve is a working machine
<asac_the_2nd> he worked 24/7 in debian to get releases out for years
<Ubulette> http://blog.pavlov.net/2008/01/24/apng/
<asac_the_2nd> good ... lets really hope that opera and other browsers will follow and support apng ... i think the png upstream said something like: "there are better solutions on the horizon than apng, and since its not support by anything except firefox trunk they don't see a reason why to start supporting this"
<cheguevara> great...
<Ubulette> it's been on the horizon for years, yet there's nothing
<Ubulette> mng is dead
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: ok i talked abit with daniel that the sponsoring page should try harder to not give sponsorees a false impression about the time it can take until a patch receives a review/sponsorship ... so bugs that wait for a new patch of things that are already uploaded should just not  be listed there for such a long time ... hopefully this will give contributors more confidence that once you are on that list that your patch
<Ubulette> truncated ?
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: sorry we had a meeting ... what do you mean by truncated?
<Ubulette> your last line ended with "that your patc"
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: ... are on that list that your patch will be dealt with a more or less reasonably timely fashion.
<Ubulette> ok
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: not idea if you care, but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3873/
<asac_the_2nd> (maybe it was just a temporary thing though)
<Ubulette> sofaraway.com, i'm .org
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, ^^
<Ubulette> could you bounce me those emails ?
<asac_the_2nd> oh strange ... then either jorge or blizzard messed it up in the beginning
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... can i bounce in gmail? no access to my real mail reader? otherwise i can bounce them tomorrow
<Ubulette> or forward
<asac_the_2nd> k
<jcastro> asac_the_2nd: what did I mess up?
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulettes email ... he has sofaraway.org
<asac_the_2nd> not .com ..
<asac_the_2nd> jcastro: ^^
<asac_the_2nd> jcastro: btw, did you find time to ask mono dev my questions?
<jcastro> no, I haven't gotten your questions
<jcastro> ah, I told him .org but it seems when he wrote back he put .com
<jcastro> Ubulette: I can forward you the thread right now if you want
<Ubulette> yes please (bounce if you can)
<jcastro> Ubulette: asac just told me he sent it
<jcastro> Ubulette: sorry it's weird, we're sitting next to each other and ircing and talking about the same conversation
<Ubulette> jcastro, i've got 1 forward but the whole thread would be nice
<jcastro> ok, doing so now
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: i tried to forward everything ... which do you have now?
<asac_the_2nd> sorry ...  i am not really used to this gmail interface ... its somewhat a bit annoying, but i guess thats just me
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, just got what seems to be the last email from you
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: yes ... you should have 4 mails
<asac_the_2nd> at least i see those now forwarded here
<asac_the_2nd> 1st. a forward of blizzards initial mail by jorge to my gmail account
<Ubulette> jcastro, i've got one email from you too but it contains the thread. thanks.
<asac_the_2nd> ok
<Ubulette> you should use mutt ;)
<asac_the_2nd> me?
<asac_the_2nd> really funny
<asac_the_2nd> putting salt in open wounds ... receiving no emails the whole is not what i like ... really ;)
<asac_the_2nd> s/whole/whole week/
<Ubulette> i meant, mutt with imap for your gmail
<Ubulette> easy to tag threads and bounce them in no time
<asac_the_2nd> oh ... yeah ... probably a good idea. next time!
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... now i know better and will probably reconsider my priorities next time.
<Ubulette> hmm. i've moved nss and nspr to strict symbols checking. it seems nspr lpia has some symbols i386 and amd64 don't have
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11565599/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.nspr_4.7.0~cvs20080123t2100-0ubuntu1~fta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Ubulette> oh, i see, lpia is not supported by debian
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: lpia should just behave like i386
<Ubulette> i know but dpkg-gensymbols doesn't read libnspr4-0d.symbols.i386 on lpia so it needs libnspr4-0d.symbols.lpia
<asac_the_2nd> right
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: wanna try to mail mh? and figure out if there is ground for injecting your nspr/nss  things into debian?
<asac_the_2nd> maybe just tell him that you would like to help out with those packages and would like to use quilt, upgrade to latest branch et al.
<asac_the_2nd> dunno if naming ubuntu is particular helpful in this case
 * armin76 injects asac_the_2nd 
<asac_the_2nd> armin76: wherein?
<asac_the_2nd> indeed ... one can really drag window-taskbar entries around in hardy gnome
<asac_the_2nd> not that bad
<armin76> into opera :P
<Ubulette> libsoftokn3 is a mess in debian. there's a fake /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d, the real is /usr/lib/nss/libsoftokn3.so yet moz configure wants -lsoftokn3 to work.
<asac_the_2nd> and it doesn't?
<asac_the_2nd> (work)
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: ?
<Ubulette> gcc-4.2 -shared -Wl,-soname -Wl,libssldap60.so     -o libssldap60.so ./clientinit.o ./ldapsinit.o ./errormap.o  -L/src/bzr/build-area/seamonkey-2.0-2.0~a1~cvs20080123t1257+nobinonly/dist/lib -lldap60 -lprldap60 -L/usr/lib -lssl3 -lsmime3 -lnss3 -lnssutil3 -lsoftokn3 -lssl3 -lnss3 -lsoftokn3  -L/usr/lib -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl -lplc4 -lplds4 -lnspr4
<Ubulette> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsoftokn3
<Ubulette> that's seamonkey 2
<asac_the_2nd> is the link to the .so installed by -dev package?
<Ubulette> i just added the .so link to the fake lib but that's kind of weird
<Ubulette> why is this lib in /usr/lib/nss in the 1st place ?
<asac_the_2nd> like /usr/lib/libso*.so -> /usr/lib/libso*.so.0d -> /usr/lib/nss/lib...
<Ubulette> no, mike added a fake (empty) /usr/lib/libso*.so.0d
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: empty?
<asac_the_2nd> are you using the real package or are you trying to build newer sources with the current packaging?
<asac_the_2nd> $ ls -l /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d
<asac_the_2nd> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 188388 2007-10-15 19:41 /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d
<asac_the_2nd> thats not empty for me
<Ubulette> which nss is that ?
<asac_the_2nd> 7$ ls -l /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so
<Ubulette> nspr
<asac_the_2nd> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2007-11-09 15:40 /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so -> libsoftokn3.so.0d
<asac_the_2nd> thats what i would expect
<asac_the_2nd> its the one in hardy
<asac_the_2nd> oh wait a sec
<Ubulette>         gcc -x c -shared -Wl,-soname,libsoftokn3.so.0d -o debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d - < /dev/null
<asac_the_2nd> ii  libnss3-0d                      3.12.0~cvs20071012t0909-0ubuntu Network Security Service libraries
<asac_the_2nd> ii  libnss3-1d                      3.12.0~1.9b2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 Network Security Service libraries
<Ubulette> this one is not from me for sure
<asac_the_2nd> ok let me downgrade this
<asac_the_2nd> ah now i see ... its the ~cvs issue
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3880/
<asac_the_2nd> looks reasonable to me
<Ubulette> libnss yes, try libsoftokn3
<asac_the_2nd> yes that looks different ... but the one in /usr/lib/ exists for backward compatibility in libnss3-0d ... while the one in /usr/lib/nss/ is the new upstream one and i guess that it just went there by now
<Ubulette> then we need to patch configure in trunk
<Ubulette> [Fri 13:12] <Ubulette> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/configure.in#3922
<Ubulette> [Fri 13:12] <Ubulette> native nss lists them all, not system nss
<asac_the_2nd> which line is the issue?
<asac_the_2nd> let me scroll back
<Ubulette> [Fri 13:12] <Ubulette> hmm, we should patch nss so nss-config also return softokn
<Ubulette> so i've patched nss-config but it still fails because of the missing .so symlink. i've patched that too but that's just weird
<asac_the_2nd> why nss-config?
<Ubulette> either softokn is in usr/lib and period, or it's in usr/lib/nss then we need to patch configure
<Ubulette> i'm not even sure softokn is dynamicaly loeaded
<Ubulette> loaded
<asac_the_2nd> why does xul build?
<Ubulette> libssldap60.so is not part of xul, just sm
<Ubulette> and some other moz projects
<asac_the_2nd> ah ok so its ldap that causes this?
<Ubulette> well, ldap uses the NSS_* variables from configure, coming from nss-config
<asac_the_2nd> let me get the nss tarball
<asac_the_2nd> damn wifi here
<asac_the_2nd> ok ... let me check these things out through this bad pipe
<Ubulette> you're still in london or are you back home ?
<asac_the_2nd> sorry ... machine crashed ... and i couldn't get it up easily
<asac_the_2nd> now the final partry started and we do drinking beer ... will look tomorrow when getting home for this nss thing
<Ubulette> enjoy
<asac_the_2nd> back for a while
<asac_the_2nd> i am too drunk already :)
<asac_the_2nd> ok spinning mozilla trunk from a few days a go now with --with-system-{nspr,nss} ... lets see what happens.
 * asac_the_2nd going back to drink session
<asac_the_2nd> build --enable-application=suite
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, just build https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-2.0.dev
<asac_the_2nd> well ...  i have just this one chance :) ... wireless sucks here ... CPU sucks ;) ... so lets see ... just checked that it really builds with MOZ_LDAP_XPCOM
<asac_the_2nd> my system really never came back for a whole week :( ... wonder what happened. hopefully just a power outage and not a fire that burned down my house :/
<asac_the_2nd> raji: managed to test nm 0.7?
<raji> asac_the_2nd, I couldnt get it compiled, as I didnot find dependency libraries for lpia
<asac_the_2nd> raji all is in the ppa
<asac_the_2nd> you need to rebuild wpasupplicant and libnl-pre8 ... just apt-get source them and build, instlal
<asac_the_2nd> the rest should be available in gutsy
<asac_the_2nd> if you are using hardy you can just use the binaries in that ppa
<raji> asac_the_2nd: I had problem with libnl, ok I tried .deb.
<asac_the_2nd> raji: if you are on gutsy, you need to build those two
<asac_the_2nd> damn its really emacs that makes my system choke :/
<raji> asac_the_2nd: ok, make sense. will try that
<asac_the_2nd> cool
<asac_the_2nd> raji: oh ... i think wpasupplicant has #if 0'ed the adhoc code ... mmmmm
<asac_the_2nd> raji: maybe try 0.6 nm + 0.5.x wpasupplicant with this hack: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/112009/comments/12
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112009 in network-manager "NetworkManager does not set channel when creating ad-hoc network" [Undecided,In progress]
<asac_the_2nd> raji: http://www.mail-archive.com/networkmanager-list@gnome.org/msg08043.html
<asac_the_2nd> if you want to try nm 0.7 + wpa 0.6 ... look in mlme.c ...
<asac_the_2nd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3893/ ... that and other places ... appears like they felt adhoc code in supplicant was too broken to enable it
<asac_the_2nd> maybe you can fix it
<asac_the_2nd> raji: here is an example how to test wpasupplicant + adhoc manually
<asac_the_2nd> http://readlist.com/lists/shmoo.com/hostap/0/4076.html
<asac_the_2nd> they say that madwifi didn't work, but wext worked ... so if that doesn't work anymore i bet its really the #if 0'es in wpaupplicant cod
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: you figured out where the -lsoftokn thing gets injected?
<asac_the_2nd> i mean ... he nss-config installed doesn't dump it
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/directory/c-sdk/ldap/clients/tools/Makefile.client#134
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... already removed that ... anyway ... most likely too drunk :)
<asac_the_2nd> packing my things now
<asac_the_2nd> bye
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-27
<shirish> hi guys anybody up?
<shirish> Ubulette: you up?
<Ubulette> yep
<shirish> ah, good, I have a different question for you tonight
<shirish> have you tried the openjava releases?
<Ubulette> no
<shirish> I wanted to see how they fit in with the current stuff
<Ubulette> sorry, i can't help. i'm not into java. In fact, I really hate java
<shirish> ok cool
<asac> Ubulette: would you mind to review the 0.5.1 kaze package in debian bug 430613
<ubotu> Debian bug 430613 in kazehakase "kazehakase: new upstream release" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/430613
<asac> and drop any comments in that bug?
<asac> i hate mail backlogs
<asac> Ubulette: i don't understand your nss checkin that makes softtokn explicitly linked in nss-config? from what i understand upstream made this a module?
<asac> (same for the link)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-19
<asac> hi
<asac> armin76: does ephy-browser build for you on top of xul 1.9? (hppa)?
<armin76> asac: no clue
<armin76> haven't tried
<asac> ok ... if noone complained ;)
<fta2> why is evolution so slow to display html content?
<asac> fta2: not sure ;) ... does it use gecko?
<asac> i really go crazy with this sound thing
<asac> i mean i dont ask for too much ;)
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034573
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1041622
<asac> fta: i dont have any sound still :(
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043527
<asac> if i use alsa only i have sound, but i am incapable directing line-in to my speakers
<asac> so that doesnt help much
<fta> what do you see when you start pulseaudio manually?
<asac> fta: just pasted it to -devel
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107079/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107086/
<asac> fta: are you in group pulse-rt?
<fta> yes
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107087/
<asac> fta: how am i supposed to be in that group?
<asac> is that postinst magic or what?
<asac> pulse:x:112:
<asac> pulse-access:x:128:
<asac> pulse-rt:x:129:
<asac> nada
<asac> zero
<fta> $ groups
<fta> fta adm cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse pulse-rt kvm libvirtd dialout
<asac> fta: which pulse-* gorups are you member
<asac> ahj
<asac> i will try
 * asac relogs in
<asac> so i dont have any startup sound still
<asac> doesnt sound promissing
<asac> just a mess
<fta> Oct 17 23:40:39 <crimsun> asac: grab http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it using bash
<fta> Oct 18 20:18:41 <crimsun> if it happens again, use `bash alsa-info.sh --noupload' and paste{,bin} the /tmp/alsa*
<asac> the pulseaudio upstream guy lives in my town ... i think i will visit him ;)
<fta> :)
<asac> i think first thing to do is to build vanilla upstream pulse
<asac> i have the feeling we patched this thing to death
 * asac gets http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/pulseaudio/pulseaudio-0.9.14.tar.gz
 * asac installs build-dep
<asac> ./configure --prefix=/home/asac/local_pulse/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107091/
<asac> thats what came out of it;)
 * asac spins this shit
<asac> damn
<asac> suddenly my sound card started to work again :/
<fta> after the build or during?
<asac> during build
<asac> btw, the build failed ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107092/
<asac> this is _just_ _crap_ (TM)
<asac> fta: have you tried "Input" test of gstreamer-properties?
<asac> is that supposed to just pipe what gets in to the output?
<fta> silent
<fta> but i have no mic here
<asac> i dont want mic, i want line it :(
<asac> fta: any clue how i can find alsa hwX card names?
<asac> ok so nothing is muted in mixer anymore :(
<fta> lspci -vv ?
<asac> fta: how does that map to alsa names?
<asac> e.g. i have hw0:0 or hw2:0
<asac> where does that come from?
<asac> ok i give up ... i have to start windows now to test that the line-in jack is actually not broken
<fta> boot on an older live cd
<asac> fta: so you are not supposed to be in pulse-rt
<fta> asac, at work, i'm not (still using intrepid, but a ~fresh install from 2 months ago)
<asac> good
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-20
<white> asac: i was wondering about CVE-2008-4066 for icedove/iceape. Do we need something like https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=356697 backported? Just wondering, because i couldn't find the original bugnumber (448166) for CVE-2008-4066 (second part of MFSA 2008-43) in the series file
<asac> white: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=356697
<asac> which bug number is that?
<asac> the patch looks familiar
<asac> white: ok found the bug number in your line ;)
<asac> white: yes, thats why stransky has asked for approval1.8.0.next.... e.g. it will be in next patchset unless we hit regressions
<asac> white: also mozilla bug 316859 (regression) and the original escape patch (so three for this one in total)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 316859 in XPCOM "undefined symbol in components/libhtmlpars.so" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316859
<judu> hi
<iaindalton> fta: your Ubuntu 8.10 PPA's firefox-3.1 requires libasound2 1.0.18 but Ubuntu 8.10 only has 1.0.17; is this intentional?  Should users of your PPA install 1.0.18 manually?
<asac> iain|away: you sure you are using intrepid lines for PPA?
<asac> if so, then fta probably added libasound2 to his archive ... which makes it hard to not pull it in
<fta2> iain|away, asac_:  i didn't do anything special with libasound2, you may be using the wrong apt line
<asac_> yeah .... i assume so too
<ubuntizate> hi, can someone see me (hear me)?
<ubuntizate> there is someone there?
<asac_> sigh
<asac_> those folks that just quit
<asac_> i answered again for nothing in query
<asac_> oh PPA's are now signed ;)
<fta2> yep, i µblogged about that yesterday
<asac_> hmm ... probably too much traffic in my gwibber backlog ;) ... i didnt see that particular entry of yours
<fta2> i noticed because the lp guys used me as an example to explain the feature to users. so yesterday, my xchat was blinking like a Christmas tree
<fta2> asac_, http://identi.ca/fta
<asac_> nice ;)
<asac_> sigh sound is gone again
<asac_> hmm ... now everything is busted ... typing this from console now
<asac_> radeon ... missing symbol :/
 * asac_ runs update;upgrade in hope
<asac_> pulse 0.9.14 coming
<asac_> yay
<asac_> could this be what i want?
<asac_> i doubt this will cure radeon driver though
<asac_> hah ... X is back ;)
<hyperair> hi. i'm having issues trying to get a package to link with xulrunner-1.9-dev. it links fine with libxul-dev, but with xulrunner-1.9-dev (linking using flags from mozilla-gtkmozembed-embedding), ld throws a hissy fit about undefined references and whatnot. what should i do to get it to link?
<asac_> hyperair: yes.
<asac_> hyperair: if its standalone app use the standalone glue
<asac_> if its xpcom compnent or plugin use the dependent glue
<hyperair> asac_: yes i'm using the standalone glue. -lxpcom_glue or something
<hyperair> it uses gtkmozembed stuff
<asac_> standalone glue == libxul-embedding(-unstable)
<hyperair> and all the gtk_moz_embed_* functions are undefined
<asac_> dependent glue == libxul(-unstable)
<hyperair> asac_: tried with that, doesn't work eitehr
<hyperair> libxul-unstable won't link without -R
<hyperair> libxul-embedding-unstable won't link at all
<asac_> hyperair: use standalone glue ... you also need some code magic
<hyperair> asac_: what kind?
<asac_> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM_Glue
<asac_> let me check
<asac_> hyperair: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XulrunnerGecko
<asac_> its a bit outdated but should give you the basics
<asac_> hyperair: and gives example patches on how various other apps had to be fixed
<asac_> look at the yelp example for instance
<asac_> if you are using unstable headers use 1.9.0.* as max version (not 1.9.*)
<hyperair> yeah i'm using the unstable headers
<hyperair> i mean the package requires headers from unstable/
<asac_> thats what i ment yes.
<asac_> 1.9.0.* is your maxversion then
<asac_> e.g. for GREVersionRange
<asac_> (or if yoiu link against 1.9.1 use 1.9.1b1 and 1.9.1.* as bounds
<hyperair> i see
<asac_> important is the glue initialization code as well as +#include <gtkmozembed_glue.cpp>
<asac_> the rest is more or less the same
<hyperair> where does gtkmozembed_glue.cpp come from?
<hyperair> it's also in /usr/include?
<asac_> yes
<hyperair> i see
<asac_> thats also in unstable i think .... as all gtkmozembed is unstable ;)
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> okay..
<hyperair> i'll give it a go
<asac_> enjoy
<hyperair> meh. i've spent over 24 hours working on this package. the last thing i'd do is enjoy, lol
<asac_> heh ... success is in reach ;)
<asac_> and finally you found where to ask :-P
<asac_> thats a win
<hyperair> i sure hope so
<hyperair> heh yeah
<hyperair> some guys at #ubuntu-motu guided me
<hyperair> i found some blog posts by you, so if all else failed, i was going to start emailing and/or pinging you on IRC =p
<asac_> i know ... its just that you left so i couldnt answer there
<hyperair> ah i did?
<asac_> you left -motu channel ... yes :)
<hyperair> hmm when was that
<asac_> hyperair: not sure ... some time between you asking and me opening my screen this morning ;)
<asac_> could be 1 or 6 hours :)
<hyperair> i was having some connectivity issues. everytime i enter a certain lecture, my wireless goes haywire. almost as if somebody's aireplaying me off the net
<hyperair> must be during that time
<asac_> sure... no problem. i didnt complain ;)
<hyperair> i figured i was throwing up a lot of spurious disconnect/reconnect/nick collision messages, so i quit
<hyperair> =p
<asac_> heh. ok
<asac_> i dont see QUITS/JOINS
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> must be when i went to sleep then
<hyperair> but that's over 12 hours ago
<hyperair> maybe not
<hyperair> or maybe i was shifting location
<hyperair> anyway, what's the difference between xpcomglue and xpcomglue_s?
<asac_> hyperair: the xpcomglue includes the standalone pieces
<hyperair> asac_: what standalone pieces?
<asac_> hyperair: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/xpcom/glue/standalone/
<hyperair> what does gtkmozembed startup code look like minus the glue?
<hyperair> i can't seem to figure out where to put the XPCOMGlue startup stuff
<asac_> hyperair: do that before you do anything else with xpcom
<asac_> dont understand your question i guess
<asac_> hyperair: depends on how its done
<asac_> look for gtk_moz_embed_push_startup ();
<hyperair> i can't find it
<asac_> or gtk_moz_embed_set_comp_path (MOZILLA_HOME);
<hyperair> which is strange
<hyperair> also not there
<asac_> gtk_moz_embed_set_pat
<asac_> hyperair: maybe your app uses stuff like XRE_* ?
<asac_> XRE_InitEmbedding or something like that
<asac_> but that isnt good ... if you use gtk_moz_embed symbols you really should push/pop startup stuff ;)
<asac_> err
<hyperair> @_@
<asac_> found it?
<hyperair> okay, a list of functions starting with gtk_moz_embed which are used... can_go_back, can_go_forward, get_js_status, get_link_message, get_location, go_back, go_forawrd, load_url, new, reload, set_chrome_mask, stop_load
<hyperair> all prefixed with gtk_moz_embed_
<hyperair> are any of them relevant?
<asac_> hyperair: and XRE_ ?
<hyperair> none
<asac_> NS_Ini ?
<asac_> (as a substring)
<hyperair> NS_InitXPCOM2 (getter_AddRefs (sm), directory, nsnull);
<hyperair> would that be it?
<hyperair> no wait
<hyperair> shit
<hyperair> that's in gecko.m4
<hyperair> how do gnome-panel applets get started?
<hyperair> i mean this looks like an ELF executable
<asac_> hyperair: gnome-panel applets get started by gnome-panel ;)
<hyperair> but i don't see a main() anywhere
<hyperair> uh gee, i think i know that much. more like what functions are there?
<asac_> its a bonobo activation thing i guess
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> hmm
<asac_> hyperair: i think the NS_InitXPCOM thing is a good point to start
<asac_> and see in which function thats called
<hyperair> asac_: it's test code inside m4/gecko.m4
<hyperair> hmm it seems everything begins from init_libs
<hyperair> void init_libs (int argc, char *argv[])
<hyperair> i guess i'll just toss the xpcom init stuff there and hope it works
<asac_> hyperair: so you try to fix the testcode now?
<asac_> hyperair: look at epiphany or yelp gecko.m4
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> test code?
<asac_> that might be a good start
<hyperair> no the test code doesn't really do much does it
<asac_> 5:38 < hyperair> asac_: it's test code inside m4/gecko.m4
<hyperair> i mean it doesn't fail
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> probably doesnt run anthing then
<asac_> (pure luck) ;)
<hyperair> so if it clears ./configure, i don;'t really have to bother right =p
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> well
<hyperair> i patched a few things
<hyperair> it was complaining about needing gtk2
<hyperair> because some default toolkit macro thing was set to cairo-gtk2
<asac_> hyperair: well. thts just installing a -dev package ;)
<hyperair> so i replaced strcmp with strstr
<asac_> ah
<asac_> dumb
<hyperair> yep
<asac_> hyperair: i would suggest to take a look at latest ephy or yelp gecko.m4
<asac_> maybe you can even just copy that over
<asac_> might need a few adaptions in main configure.in i guess though ... but well
<hyperair> i'm packaging this thing, so i'd rather not end up with a humongous patch
<hyperair> =p
<asac_> hyperair: patch properly, and send upstream
<hyperair> hmm
<asac_> i mean sending them a "more" modern gecko.m4 shouldnt be that bad ;)
<hyperair> heh yeah i guess
<asac_> i saw many gecko.m4 and they are all a mess ;)
<hyperair> there hasn't been a release in years
<hyperair> i wonder if i should even bother continuing to package this =\
<asac_> yeah. that means that the gecko.m4 probably comes from 2000
<asac_> ;)
<asac_> or before
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> 2006
<hyperair> probably
<asac_> how do you know;)?
<hyperair> http://www.kaskaras.net/vazaar/index.php <-- it says 2007
<hyperair> no wait
<hyperair> 2006
<hyperair> =p
<asac_> gecko.m4 gets copied around
<asac_> nobody knows where it originates form i think ;)
<asac_> maybe it was once in the mozilla tree ;)
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> seriously?
<hyperair> why don't they ship it?
<hyperair> then aclocal can just add it
<asac_> nowadays there is pkg-config ;)
<hyperair> gecko.m4 still uses PKG_CHECK_MODULES
<asac_> yes. only reason why it exists is to provide backward compatibility i think
<hyperair> so it seems to be something built on top of pkg-config
<hyperair> ah damn
<hyperair> so i should just convince upstream to toss out his gecko.m4?
<hyperair> =p
<asac_> hyperair: i think evolution was : gecko.m4 -> manually; then later someone added stuff using pkg-config ... and so on
<asac_> and folks copied that around on the net
<hyperair> evolution uses xulrunner?
<hyperair> i wasn't aware
<asac_> no ... evolution like "how things became like they are at present" ;)
<asac_> darwin ;)
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> then it should be put into aclocal-archive or something
<asac_> yeah
<hyperair> i mean if it's so common and being copied around
<asac_> whatever
<asac_> its definitly a pain that its floating around
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> definitely
<hyperair> but what's more frustrating is why mozilla can't just use proper SONAMEs damnit
<hyperair> that would make linking so much easier
<hyperair> rather than using the stupid glue
<asac_> hyperair: previously nobody really used the glue ;)
<asac_> which caused the main issue
<hyperair> feels like an extremely cheap hack gone wrong
<asac_> now we enforce it. which is better ;)
<asac_> but painful
<hyperair> miserable
<asac_> (like -rpath is not working anymore)
<hyperair> there are still apps which link on libxul-dev
<asac_> its more cross-platform
<hyperair> particularly all the java gecko stuff
<asac_> so i agree to some degree with them ;)
<hyperair> i don't see gtk and gtkmm folks messing around with glues
<hyperair> i mean i don't know how they pull it off on windows, but at least they use proper SONAMEs on POSIX systems
<asac_> no clue. i think windows solution is to ship your own copy or do some registry rumbling ;)
<hyperair> fugly shit
<hyperair> X_X
<asac_> one thing that one has to accept is that xulrunner is not designed to be a lib, but a runtime ;)
<asac_> + and sdk
<asac_> if one looks from that perspective things become saner imo
<asac_> the fact that there is gtkmozembed is a different story
<asac_> and its degree of messyness is understood ... which is why there is work on a new, stable abi for embedding
<hyperair> oh there is?
<hyperair> awesome
<asac_> http://hg.mozilla.org/incubator/embedding/
<asac_> hyperair: thats supposed to be shipped on top of xulrunner providing the stability required to solve all the issues in the world ;)
<hyperair> mm cool
<asac_> probably will take some time
<asac_> but definitly result of years of complains combined with webkit mania
<asac_> they even use libtool ;)
<asac_> so hopefully gtkmozembed will die soonish ;)
<hyperair> then a lot of programs will have to switch
<hyperair> and those that are abandoned... will have to be dropped out i suppose
<asac_> depends. if anyone is interested it will be ported i guess
<asac_> most apps shouldnt be that hard to port imo
<hyperair> hmm finished patching. let's see if it builds
<asac_> hehe
<asac_> dont give up ;)
<asac_> you are really close (i have the feeling)
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> okay, i'm having a whole series of compilation issues
<hyperair> mostly from gtkmozembed_glue.cpp
<hyperair> am i supposed to #include it or just compile it together?
<hyperair> asac_: ^
<asac_> hyperair: just include it
<hyperair> asac_: only in one file or in multiple files?
<hyperair> i added it on top of all instances of #include <gtkmozembed.h>
<asac_> hyperair: thats ok
<asac_> hyperair: whats the problem?
<hyperair> In file included from blah blah blah /usr/include/xulrunner-bla/unstable/nscore.h:117:1: Warning: NS_HIDDEN redefined
<hyperair> wait those are warnings
<hyperair> error expected = , ; asm or __attribute__ before nsISupports
<hyperair> implicit declaration of GRE_GetGREPathwhatever.
<hyperair> hmmmmmmm
<asac_> hyperair: missing an include i guess
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> asac_: are there any needed includes before including gtkmozembed_glue.cpp?
<asac_> no.
<asac> include nsXPCOMGlue.h
<asac> but thats included through glue.cpp implicitly iirc
<hyperair> aaaaaah i think i know what's wrong now
<hyperair> this is a C file
<asac> yeah ;)
<hyperair> not a C++ file
<asac> thats a good pit-fall ;)
<hyperair> meh
<asac> hyperair: the idea is to rename it
<hyperair> so can i still #include it?
<hyperair> uh rename what?
<hyperair> i mean i can't use C++ code inside a C file right
<asac> the c file to cpp ;)
 * hyperair gapes
<hyperair> you can't be serious
<asac> hyperair: no. but you can use C++ for that individual file usually
<hyperair> renaming a file in a patch.... makes the patch twice the size of the original patch
<hyperair> of the original file*
<asac> you can also add a tiny .cpp file that only does the bootup
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> good idea
<asac> e.g. with function startup_standalone_glue
<asac> or something
<hyperair> what about the other .c files?
<asac> hyperair: you only need the _glue.cpp once
<asac> and only once
<hyperair> in only one of the files?
<asac> yes
<hyperair> i'll have to put extern "C" right?
<asac> yeah
<asac> #ifdef __cplusplus
<asac> extern "C" {
<asac> #endif /* __cplusplus */
<asac> #ifdef __cplusplus
<asac> }
<asac> #endif /* __cplusplus */
<asturubuntu> Hi, I need help
<asturubuntu> I'm a member of Ubuntu Asturian Translators, and I need help about Firefox
<asac> asturubuntu: are you the one whose email i answered a minute ago?
<asac> Marcos Alvarez ...?
<asturubuntu> no.... but I know Marcos Alvarez.
<asturubuntu> he's a member of Ubuntu Asturian Translators too.
<asac> asturubuntu: ah. i updated the bug and marked it as pet-bug (if its about the same issue)
<asac> bug 309312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309312 in langpack-o-matic "make po2xpi aware of per-release whitelists (Was: Please update asturian translation)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309312
<asac> so will get fixed soon i guess
<asturubuntu> That's me https://launchpad.net/~malditoastur
<asturubuntu> and this is Marcos https://launchpad.net/~marcos.alvarez.costales
<asac> asturubuntu: did you test your translations yet?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Testing_your_translation
<asturubuntu> thanks for the link
<asturubuntu> yes.
<asac> asturubuntu: you used it already?
<asturubuntu> We have tested it
<asac> with those instructions? nice
<asturubuntu> yes.
<asturubuntu> Wait a moment (I need to think in english, arf, arf.... I want to say many things but you are more quickly than me... :-$)
<asturubuntu> Actually, we have Firefox in Asturian language. To do that, we have to place some files into /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/chrome
<asac> asturubuntu: go ahead ... write down what you want to ask and so on ;)
<asac> i have to make a coffee anyway ;)
<asac> i will answer your questions if you number them when back ;)
<asturubuntu> ok
<asturubuntu> arf, arf... arf.. :P
<asturubuntu> long time ago, we did the translations in Launchpad. (Firefox and Xulrunner templates)
<asturubuntu> you can see it here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+lang/ast
<asturubuntu> When Intrepid was released, we thought that we can use Firefox in our language. But it was no possible.
<asturubuntu> Then, Marcos Alvarez, tried doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Testing_your_translation , we have get a   .jar! files.
<asturubuntu> You can find it here: http://code.google.com/p/softasturubuntutranslations/  If you go to this site, and download the compressed file named      intrepid_tornes_ast_Firefox_3.0.x_v.0.2.zip  , you can see the files that we must put into /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/chrome  and  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/chrome  to get Firefox in Asturian language.
<asturubuntu> We are happy, but we have to do this routine everytime that Firefox updates
<asac> asturubuntu: right
<asturubuntu> The question is:
<asac> you also have to run the second script ... which is a .xpi
<asac> that can be installed by all users then
<asac> asturubuntu: see point 6. of the instructions
<asac> that produces a .xpi
<asturubuntu> I don't know how to do that. (I need to talk with Marcos)... wait a moment
<asac> no problem. i have a meeting now ... include my nick if your question and i will glance over to answer
<marcos_ast> hi
<asturubuntu> I'm talking with marcos right know (he's in his job)
<marcos_ast> Hi asturubuntu
<marcos_ast> Hi asac
<asturubuntu> and now is here! :D
<asturubuntu> hi marcos!
<marcos_ast> I writed asac 1/2 hour ago
<marcos_ast> :P
<asturubuntu> I don't understand very well what asac is telling me...
<marcos_ast> what's?
<asturubuntu> about the 6th point in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Testing_your_translation
<marcos_ast> i will go to red
<marcos_ast> read
<asac> marcos_ast: asturubuntu explained to me that you cop ythe jar! files to chrome/ ... with step 6 you should be able to produce proper .xpi's out of them
<asac> which would allow you to ship stuff from websites or anywhere
<marcos_ast> well, 2 persons work in this, I and Mikel
<marcos_ast> I learn create the xpi from US language
<marcos_ast> Do you need the step 6, asac?
<marcos_ast> do you like that I check it?
<marcos_ast> (Now i'm working, but in 4 hours, I can try it)
<hyperair> asac: IT BUILT OH MY GOD IT BUILT
 * hyperair dances around the room
<hyperair> oh fsck it doesn't run
<asac> hehe
<asac> hyperair: now check that it doesnt crash
 * hyperair deflates
<hyperair> it crashes
<hyperair> T_T what could be wrong
<asac> marcos_ast: step 6 is important as it does  everything automatically for you
<asac> i dont need it to be tested
<asac> just wanted to point out that its easy for you to distribute the .xpi to asturians until its in officially
<marcos_ast> ok
<marcos_ast> ;)
<marcos_ast> then you're working in the update
<marcos_ast> I can see later
<marcos_ast> do you need something? :)
<marcos_ast> for it?
<marcos_ast> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/309312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309312 in langpack-o-matic "make po2xpi aware of per-release whitelists (Was: Please update asturian translation)" [Undecided,In progress]
<marcos_ast> ?
<marcos_ast> asac
<marcos_ast> we had a problem with the xpi in the past
<asac> hyperair: how does it crash?
<marcos_ast> because it's a bug in po2xpi
<marcos_ast> that not create fine locale/ast-ES/global/netError.dtd
<marcos_ast> but us xpi is fine
<asac> it doesnt?
<asac> marcos_ast: i think it does that
<asac> all other translations have that too afaik
<hyperair> asac: it's a little hard to debug because there's no main() function
<hyperair> don't ask me how it even got compiled into an ELF
<hyperair> asac: i'm trying to write a small program that loads the said function through dlopen
<hyperair> but it's not working very well
<marcos_ast> asac: I will check in the night
<marcos_ast> ;)
<marcos_ast> are you here?
<marcos_ast> will you here?
<marcos_ast> :P
<marcos_ast> will you be here?
<asac> yes
<marcos_ast> ;) ok
<asac> marcos_ast: i might not be here
<asac> but i will read and answer if you are here
<asac> if you go offline in between just ping me when you are back so i remember to send the answer
<marcos_ast> ok ;)
<white> asac: ok thanks, i'll add a note that it comes into the next patchset
<asac> sure
<white> asac: i guess we'll need the fix in the next icedove as well? :)
<white> asac: what about CVE-2008-5023 aka MFSA 2008-57? bugnumber 424733, attachement: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=343670
<white> asac: also I believe CVE-2008-5510 aka MFSA 2008-67, bugnumber 228856, attachement: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=345028 needs to go into the next patchround, right?
<white> asac: and can you confirm that https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=256470 is the complete patch for bugnumber 367428?
<hyperair> asac: ping
<hyperair> http://pastebin.com/f5c27793e <-- for some reason, the segfault happens right at the end of the function, after gtk_moz_embed_set_path (xpcomLocation);
<white> asac: i am also unsure about CVE-2008-5019 aka MFSA 2008-53 regarding xulrunner
<white> asac: we are approaching the end :)
<white> asac: do we need a fix for CVE-2008-5504 aka MFSA 2008-62, bugnumber 453526 for xulrunner?
<white> asac: i'll put this in an email, might be easier
<white> asac: mail sent :)
<[reed]> white: what distro are you representing? Debian?
<hyperair> asac: okay, it seems i can't call gtk_moz_embed_set_path at all without segfaulting
<white> [reed]: debian, yes
<[reed]> k
<white> [reed]: in this case debian stable (etch)
<[reed]> cool
<hyperair> asac: solved the issue. it builds and runs fine now =D
<hyperair> asac: thanks for the help, and could you revu this for me please?  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=vazaar :D
 * Nafallo haz a question
<Nafallo> in the menu it says "Firefox Web Browser", but "Mozilla Thunderbird Mail/News".
<Nafallo> inconsistent...
<Nafallo> asac, fta: ^^
<marcos_ast> hi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-21
<asac> Nafallo: heh?
<asac> white: i will put the patches in the next patchset.
<asac> i think its three for that issue
<asac> the main patch + the backport required to make use of main patch +  a regression patch
<asac> if you are still talking about the same issue :) ... otherwise i will answer your mail
<asac> Nafallo: yeah the mozilla should be dropped
<asac> for brevity
<TomJaeger> Hi.  I'm trying to figure out what to do with bug #217908 and I could use some input.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in xorg-server "Images in Firefox and Opera are extremely pixeled when zoomed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<TomJaeger> Specifically, if someone's running one of the binary video drivers, I'd appreciate it if you could post the output of the tiny test program that can be found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/217908/comments/33
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in xorg-server "Images in Firefox and Opera are extremely pixeled when zoomed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * asac yawns
<Nafallo> asac: awesome. do you need a bug about it? :-)
<AnAnt> asac: Hello, why's foxyproxy so different from the one in Debian ?
<asac> jtv1: your connectivity seems, err, unstable ;)
<AnAnt> asac: did you see my question ?
<jtv1> asac: yeah, about to work on that again
<asac> AnAnt: yeah. sorry. forgot to reply as i didnt understand it ;)
<AnAnt> asac: the source package of foxyproxy on Debian & Ubuntu are different
<AnAnt> asac: I mean, the packaging itself (debian/ contents)
<asac> AnAnt: answer is that we packaged it in ubuntu .... then someone packaged it for debian ;)
<AnAnt> I see
<asac> (i would guess)
<AnAnt> is there an intention to combine  the work at some time ?
<asac> once we have mozilla-devscripts in debian we can ask debian packagers to use that to get a consistent packaging for extensions
<asac> but you are right, we should upload our extensions to debian too.
<asac> problem is that i didnt want to do this before lenny gets out
<asac> which probably takes forever
<AnAnt> asac: ok, I want to make a package for some mozilla plugin
<asac> note: plugin != extension
<AnAnt> asac: but I can't find it's source code, only an XPI file (which can be unzipped)
<AnAnt> oh, extension, sorry
<asac> AnAnt: if .xpi file has a license file in top level directory thats ok
<asac> (assuming there are no native components)
<asac> you should use med-xpi-unpack
<asac> and med-xpi-pack
<asac> to do the unzipping/zipping though
<asac> which standardizes stuff
<AnAnt> ok
<asac> main problem usually is a lack of license file though
<asac> ask extension author to add that
<AnAnt> what's native components ?
<asac> .so files in .xpi
<asac> (or .dll if its windows)
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt_> asac: can you example an example for an extension that uses med-xpi-unpack ?
<asac> AnAnt_: yes. foxyproxy ;)
<AnAnt_> asac: thanks
<asac> AnAnt_: well ... we default to med-xpi-unpack
<asac> so you dont see it in rules, but in /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/xpi.mk you see how the BUILD_COMMAND looks like
<asac> (med-xpi-pack that is)
<asac> so if you use xpi.mk you dont need to do anything
<asac> if you create upstream tree using med-xpi-unpack
<asac> AnAnt_: also read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<AnAnt_> asac: do I have to use cdbs ?
<asac> AnAnt_: i think so ... but not checked. whats the prob with that?
<AnAnt_> asac: I'm not used to cdbs
<asac> AnAnt_: you dont need to be ... rules is rather trivial
<asac> just read the doc
<asac> s
<asac> usually you dont need to do anything
<asac> doc == wiki
<asac> AnAnt_: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE thats a start template for your debian dir
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging?action=show&redirect=MozillaTeam%2FFirefox3Extensions%2FPackaging#Packaging%20Procedure
<AnAnt_> ok, thanks
<fta> asac, FIREFOX_3_0_6_BUILD1
<BUGabundo1> bahh new update?
<BUGabundo1> security or bug?
<azazel> hi all
<azazel> anyone knows how to compile Weave on 64 bit intrepid? i've tried the recipe on the site but it doesn't compile
<BUGabundo1> I did it a while ago azazel with the help of asac and fta
<BUGabundo1> you are required to patch several lines in it! and still if failed to work, on my test case
<asac> azazel: it worked here
<asac> cant remember that there was anything special
<asac> i also have 64-bit fwiw
<asac> fta: yeah, still two weeks to go from what i know
<asac> but i will push those to -security ppa
<azazel> mmm, i've installed xulrunner-dev deb and i've made a "make sdkdir=/usr/lib/xulrunner-dev-1.0.../"  but it, among the other errors, complains about a missing header prtypes.h
<azazel> asac: do you have standard xulrunner-dev pkg or another from a ppa installed?
<asac> azazel: using standard yes.
<asac> azazel: what issues do you end up with?
<asac> azazel: paste.ubuntu.com the error please
<azazel> just a moment
<azazel> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107807/
<asac> azazel: yeah right. now i remember. weave is a bit stupid about dealing with system-nspr/nss installed xulrunners
<asac> let me check
<asac> azazel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107813/
<asac> that patch should work
<asac> use "xpi" target
<asac> e.g. make sdkdir=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.5 xpi
<azazel> mmm. is it possible to get the source of that paste?
<azazel> oh
<asac> download as text ; )
<azazel> yes, sorry
<asac> welcome
<BUGabundo> asac: azazel I still have my built here
<BUGabundo> if you guys want to recheck what we did last tim
<BUGabundo> *time
<asac> BUGabundo: probably the same
<fta> asac, did you have a look at my local branch new feature?
<asac> fta: its on my list still :/
<fta> asac, now, i can do: fta-scripts/update-pkg.sh -L upstream/mozilla-central xulrunner-1.9.2.head firefox-3.2.head
<asac> fta: is that documented ?
<asac> fta: update-pkg.sh? what is that the short hand for?
<fta> or debian/rules get-orig-source LOCAL_BRANCH=../upstream/mozilla-central is you prefer
<asac> yay
<asac> sounds good
<fta> instead of pulling a full clone for each update
<asac> i will test it with xul 1.9.2 i think
<fta> it takes care of the pull/update
<asac> fta: we could also clone the local branch if it doesnt exist yet. maybe call it MIRROR_BRANCH= ?
<asac> so on first run you specify some mirror ... if that doesnt exist it gets cloned; if it exists it gets updated (if no special tag/date is given)
<asac> ;)
<asac> of course a new feature i guess
<asac> LOCAL_BRANCH is definitly a good improvement ;)
<azazel> i'm applying by hand, because it doesn't apply... how do you end up using git? isn't weave using hg?
<asac> azazel: why would you think i am using git?
<asac> ah because of the git diff
<asac> thats not a problem
<asac> its because upstream submissions should be in git format for mozilla hg
<asac> azazel: i did that patch against clone from a few minutes ago
<asac> should apply cleanl
<asac> y
<BUGabundo> fta what are the main diff currently between 3.1 and 3.2 ?
<BUGabundo> and will some one explain to me what is XUL, please
<asac> azazel: hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/labs/weave/; wget http://paste.ubuntu.com/107813/plain/; sh -c "cd weave; patch -p1 < ../index.html"
<asac> that works for me ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: 3.1 is the next stable ffox ... its already in beta freeze ... so now all new development takes place in 3.2
<asac> and when things are important for 3.1 get cherry picked
<asac> likewise for xul 1.9.1 and 1.9.2
<asac> not surehow to explain what xul is ;)
<asac> basic idea is that its a runtime and sdk for running and developing apps that are xul (and xpcom) based
<asac> 7:20 < asac> azazel: hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/labs/weave/; wget http://paste.ubuntu.com/107813/plain/; sh  -c "cd weave; patch -p1 < ../index.html"
<asac> 17:20 < asac> that works for me ;)
<azazel> thanks
<asac> in case you didnt get it (reconnect)
<BUGabundo> thanks asac
<azazel> it compiles perfectly, many thanks asac
<BUGabundo> by the way, PPA NM seems to fix that bug with open WiFi not timeout
<azazel> mmm... and the resulting xpi is multiplatform and contains both Linux_x86_64 and Linux_x86:)
<asac> azazel: do a find -name \*.so | xargs rm
<asac> azazel: before building
<asac> seems like they ship .so files in their hg tree ... most likely to not block xul developers because they cannot build .so
<asac> if you do that it will only produce amd64 component
<asac> or i386 respectively
<azazel> why? it's ok for if it contains 32bit x86 lib also
<asac> BUGabundo: please use that for a few more days and check whether it regresses again
<azazel> s/for/for me/
<asac> azazel: if thats ok for you then fine
<asac> azazel: just note that the .so is not produced during your local build
<BUGabundo> asac: use what? PPA or archive?
<azazel> yes, i was surprised to find it on the hg repo....
<asac> BUGabundo: use PPA (i guess you used archive for a while alrewady)
<asac> azazel: i am sure its to ease development of not native parts ... so just convenience BLOB commits
<BUGabundo> yeah
<asac> i hate that but its common for stuff that is developed on windows
<asac> BUGabundo: even for archive i remember that stuff worked for you a few days and then broke again ... and then worked again ;)
<asac> so lets get more data to get any clue
<BUGabundo> asac: I must have better memory then me
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<fta> <asac> fta: update-pkg.sh? what is that the short hand for? <= just one of my ppa maintenance script. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts
<BUGabundo> I don't remember all that
<asac> hehe ... fta is a junk user ;)
<azazel> asac: many thanks again, as we say in italy, i was lost in a glass of water... but i'm really a newbie about mozilla stuff
<fta> asac, not tied to a specific project
<asac> azazel: sure. if you feel like it, get started and contribute back and process a bunch of bugs  ;)
<asac> azazel: anyway, ur welcome
<asac> ;)
<azazel> not mozilla bugs:)
<azazel> anyway, it takes ages to sync 1000 bookmark & history records
<BUGabundo> azazel: with weave?
<azazel> yep
<BUGabundo> I would love for it to work with me!
<BUGabundo> don't know why it fails to connect to there server
<azazel> i've setup a private server following the instruction on the site
<BUGabundo> I also tried a 0.2.7.1 version to be able to use local webdav
<BUGabundo> I just use my local apache2
<BUGabundo> maybe I did something wrong
<asac> its not webdav anymore
<BUGabundo> azazel: are you using .2.7.1 too?
<asac> you need to setup the server from weave
<BUGabundo> or 3.x?
<asac> which didnt work for me either
<BUGabundo> asac: I know
<asac> kk
<BUGabundo> that's why I used the older version
<azazel> i still wonder why they use sqlite now even if the places service doesn't expose sql syntax.. sqlite is very slow...
<azazel> BUGabundo: 0.2.98
<asac> azazel: they have mysql and sqlite
<azazel> it's 0.3 "release candidate"
<asac> though mysql seems to be the preferred method
<asac> given that sqlite instructions had issues
<azazel> asac: yes, i'm using mysql on the server.... it's sqlite here that's slooow, it seems that it's flushing data to disk any second
<BUGabundo> azazel: how are you using a private server?
<BUGabundo> what does it run?
<BUGabundo> maybe I can install it too and test with .98
<azazel> BUGabundo: just follow those steps https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Weave/0.3/Setup/Server
<azazel> you just need php5 and mysql or sqlite
<white> asac: ok, could you just state that by replying to the email? :)
<white> asac: also, did you see http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-0071 yet?
<white> not sure whether it's just a browser crash or could be used for more :/
<[reed]> it's sg:low
<[reed]> mozilla bug 456727
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 456727 in Editor "document designMode on, replace/delete HTML tag, queryCommand*('backcolor'); causes NULL pointer" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456727
<asac> white: its sg:low dos ... e.g. just a "safe" crash
<asac> sometimes i wonder why it mitre assigns CVE ids
<white> well, a browser crash is hardly a security issue
<white> asac: http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-5052 also looks weird
<white> asac: as it points to MFSA 2008-52, I'll mark it as fixed, just like CVE-2008-5018
<white> asac: any objections?
<asac> white: not sure what mitre did there ... mark it as invalid
<asac> not fixed
<asac> oh wait
<asac> white: looking at bugs helps ;)
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454113
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 454113 in JavaScript Engine "e4x/extensions/regress-374025.js - invalid write" [Critical,Verified: fixed]
<asac> dveditz: approval1.8.1.18+
<asac> asac: approval1.8.0.next+
<asac> so its on all 1.8 branches
<white> asac: so fixed with the last DSAs :)
<asac> white: yes
<asac> white: the crashes with evidence of corruption mfsas ... yes.
<white> asac: you're still up for checking more? I got three more CVEs that are still set on TODO :)
<asac> white: so besides the mail ... all CVEs now explained?
<asac> ah
<white> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-5822
<asac> white: please look at the bugs if references
<white> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-5430
<asac> you already know what to look at ;)
<white> they don't have bugs
<asac> for me CVEs that dont have a bug dont exist
<white> these two were the last ones, as far as i can see :)
<white> hehe
<asac> thats what i am trying to explain
<asac> white: Memory leak in Libxul, ... thats not a security issues
<asac> issue
<asac> just a dos without risk
<asac> there are plenty of those bugs open in bugzilla.
<asac> same for the other ... both are "simple DOS from what i can see"
<asac> with no risk
<white> asac: i am wondering what "resource consumption" they are referring to
<asac> white: memory most likely
<asac> could be stack too
<white> asac: ok that should be it, and the mail of course :)
<white> asac: sorry for being a pain :)
<asac> no problem
<asac> will answer asap
<fta> BUGabundo, what was it about multicast & ipv6 ?
<fta> asac, did you have a look at the python issue in xul 1.9.1 ?
<asac> fta: i know the potential fix, but didnt fix it yet. yes.
<asac> Vincent Untz              (6.3K) New module decisions for 2.26
<asac> Out:
<asac>   libseed
<asac>   WebKit/GTK+
<asac> fta: [reed]: ^^
<asac> ;)
<fta> ?
<fta> asac, epiphany?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107883/
<asac> no webkit got dumped
<asac> ephy will still be using the rotten old mozembed thing as it seems
<asac> hehe
<fta> where does that come from?
<asac> fta: List-Id: Developer-related announcements and information <devel-announce-list.gnome.org>
<asac> Message-ID: <20090121182041.GU2992@vuntz.net>
<fta> thx http://mail.gnome.org/archives/devel-announce-list/2009-January/msg00006.html
<asac> thx
<asac> ;)
 * asac is really lazy and doesnt even mind looking up proper links 
<fta> asac, i'd appreciate if you could fix the python thing, i need it in 1.9.1 for openkomodo
<asac> fta: yes my liege
<fta> btw, debian provides a python-xpcom package with 1.9
<fta> so mike probably has a fix
<fta> (but no patch system)
<asac> fta: no they dont have a fix
<asac> they do ugly LD_LIBRARY_PATH business or -rpath
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107892/ try that please
<asac> should work from what i can see. maybe important to check that it still works if the lib isnt there (e.g. that it doesnt fail) ... but i think it should work
<fta> hm, s/libpyxpcom/pyxpcom/ maybe ??
<fta> i'll try that after diner.
<fta> thanks
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah you are right ;)
<asac> copy paste bug
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107896/ ... the right one then ;)
<asac> fta: did you spin a build yet?
<fta> in progress
<asac> if thats good enough i would take a quick look if that can be done better either in pyxpcom subtree or with #ifdef ... or something
<asac> thanks.
<fta> grr, i forgot that openkomodo was building its own patched xul :(
<asac> fta: you can still test
<asac> addons -> console shouldnt spit out warnings about pyxpcom loading problems
<asac> hmm
<asac> if you see that at all
<fta> -DEB_MOZ_EXTENSIONS=xml-rpc,venkman,inspector,irc,gnomevfs,cview,tasks,reporter,python/xpcom
<fta> +DEB_MOZ_EXTENSIONS=default
<fta> commit #239
<fta> Apr 08
<fta> booohh http://paste.ubuntu.com/107969/
<fta> and of course:
<fta> configure: warning: cookie and permissions are no longer extensions, use --disable-permissions to disable.
<fta> configure: warning: spellcheck is no longer an extension.
<fta> configure: error: Unrecognized extension provided to --enable-extensions: inspector.
<shaya> repeating here
<shaya> there's a crasher bug in firefox in intrepid that was fixed in 3.0.2 that is still crashing ubuntu's build
<shaya> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=441368
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 441368 in SVG "Crash [@ nsSVGFEGaussianBlurElement::SetupPredivide] opening SVG file" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<shaya> the test case in that bug crashes my intrepid firefox
<fta> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> mmm
<fta> it freezes my trunk too
<[reed]> fta: wfm on trunk
<[reed]> mozilla.org build
<fta> nsSVGFEGaussianBlurElement::SetupPredivide() seems gone so i have no idea
<fta> mozilla bug 439375
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 439375 in SVG "Improve feGaussianBlur inner loop" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=439375
<fta> so the fix from 441368 never applied to 3.1/3.2
<fta> asac, gasp, http://svn.openkomodo.com/repos/openkomodo/trunk/mozilla/patches-new/
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/108035/
<dtchen> fta: are you still experiencing the async errors with PA 0.9.14 in current jaunty?
<fta> dtchen, you mean this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108036/ ?
<dtchen> fta: yes
<fta> dtchen, always the same, some disk activity (like an upgrade or a build) and openarena, boom
<dtchen> fta: ok, thanks
<fta> dtchen, hm, seems i have a mix of 0.9.13 and 0.9.14, something is holding the upgrade
<asac> fta: but that didnt start because of the patch i guess
<asac> so paste.ubuntu.com is down now
 * asac is down it seems
<asac> @time
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-22
<asac> fta: try http://pastebin.mozilla.org/610890
<asac> do they add that symbol in their patches?
<asac> if so it belongs in their patch
<asac> otherwise it seems we dont build pyxpcom anymore in 1.9.2 or why dont we see it?
<fta> asac, i used python instead of python/xpcom so it's also python/dom
<fta> <fta> -DEB_MOZ_EXTENSIONS=xml-rpc,venkman,inspector,irc,gnomevfs,cview,tasks,reporter,python/xpcom
<fta> <fta> +DEB_MOZ_EXTENSIONS=default
<fta> <fta> commit #239
<fta> <fta> Apr 08
<fta> i now have default,python
<asac> that works?
<asac> good
<asac> then add that patch from above too
<fta> asac, http://svn.openkomodo.com/repos/openkomodo/trunk/mozilla/patches-new/MOZILLA_1_9_1/pydom_make.patch
<fta> http://svn.openkomodo.com/repos/openkomodo/trunk/mozilla/patches-new/MOZILLA_1_9_1/pyxpcom_make.patch
<asac> yeah. anyway. most likely both patches together fix the build and will allow us to deply example pyxpcom componmets
<asac> patches seem to be mac love
<fta> yep but openkomodo is for all 3 main arches
<fta> strange they didn't need to patch for linux
<asac> it should work .... except for the -rpath business
<fta> still failing
<fta> partial build
<asac> fta: system_wrappers need to be updated
<asac> fta: look where the dist/include/system_wrappers
<asac> fta: look where the dist/include/system_wrappers*
<asac> point to
<asac> there should be a "eval.h" in both otherwise your partial build isnt enough
<asac> probably done by running make in config/ and js/src/config/
<fta> it's in there
<asac> fta: libxul.so (and the pyxpcom.so) need to be recreated
<asac> remove them manually
<asac> make wont detect modified wrappers
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe run a make clean in python/?
<asac> did you try that?
<fta> i sure did
 * azazel  hopes that one day pyxpcom and pydom builds  (pyxpcomext) will be kept in sync with firefox;)
<asac> azazel: once its avail as xul package that will happen automatically
<azazel> mmm... as a xul package?
<asac> fta: thats a bit odd then. if its really the same symbol missing recompiling all the .o and .so that include it should be enough
<asac> azazel: like xulrunner-1.9-pyxpcom
<asac> @time
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<asac> sorry connection feels shaky have to check whether i am still really on
<azazel> asac: ?
<asac> not sure what that ? means ;)
<azazel> sorry, was for that "connection feels shaky... i am still really on", that i don't have uderstood... you are on:)
<asac> yes, pinging bots gives me a quick answer to that
<asac> irc client takes a while to timeout
<fta> mozilla bug 472649
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 472649 in General "Building xulrunner + python is impossible (on a x86-64 computer at least)" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=472649
<fta> asac, rebuilding from scratch
<fta> and btw, it's 1.9.1, not trunk
<fta> dtchen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/108057/ it aborts almost immediately now so it's worse :(
<fta> asac, same with a full rebuild
<asac> odd
<asac> btw, the bugzilla bug error is not identical
<asac> it doesnt have complains about "hidden" in it
<asac> could be a missing -l
<asac> or a bad log-cut ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108081/ now
<asac> yeah stiill the same
<asac> fta: system_wrappers need to be -I in the compile lines
<asac> anyway bedtime. will try to do a build without debug too here tomorrow .... lets see
<asac> cu
<asac> fta2: not sure why i thought it was eval.h, but it was marshal.h missing ;)
<asac> fta2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108202/
<asac> also fixes application.ini substitution in a hacky fashion
<fta2> asac, yep, i already figured out the application.ini part, the openkomodo guys too
<asac> fta2: which patches make openkomodo infeasible to be built on top of plain xul?
<fta2> i never tried without the patches, i wanted to build it like upstream recommends 1st, then improve; last time I tried to build it was 6 months ago but i ended up stuck with our system python
 * asac spins comm-central 
 * asac redownloading all gmail headers to tbird
<steve555> Hi everyone.
<fta2> asac, just got my 3G usb key. it's a Huawei E160E, rings a bell?
<asac> yes
<asac> fta2: is that one with storage included?
<fta2> asac, there's a µSD slot but it's empty
<asac> so doesnt work oob?
<asac> what is µSD?
<fta2> micro-sd
<asac> ok ... if its empty it should work oob
<fta2> my SIM card is at home so i can't test it right now
<asac> ok ... let me know
<asac> i think 160E should work
<asac> iirc pitti has one
<fta2> good
<asac> fta2: i would suggest to test it before i upload the next NM crack to jaunty ;)
<asac> e.g. NM with modemmanager
<asac> that might cause regressions and would be great to know before it happens
<steve555> Hi guts,I've just installed Firefox3.0 from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/asac/ubuntu jaunty main universe.
<asac> steve555: what are you trying to do? test security preview packages?
<asac> thats what that archive was used for ... now thats somewhere else
<asac> if you rather look for bleeding edge packages check out fta's PPA
<steve555> Yes,I want to try and help out if I can.
<asac> steve555: help on jaunty or on stable/security updates?
<steve555> Can you give me the PPA address?
<asac> security beta channel is https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive
<steve555> Helping on Jaunty,as I have Kubuntu Jaunty Jackalope Alpha 3.
<asac> bleeding edge trunk/head builds for firefox-3.1 3.2 are https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<asac> steve555: for ffox 3 its good enough to update everyday ... for 3.1 and 3.2 install the packages from fta
<asac> and update every few days
<asac> you can install them in parallel and use them in parallel
<asac> steve555: one way to help is to install firefox-3.2 and help checking bugs against firefox-3.0 to see if they are still valid
<asac> but tracking the bleeding edge packages and complaining about issues here is also a good thing if you dont have time for active bug work
<asac> steve555: ^^
<steve555> That is good to hear guys,I didn't know 3.2 is being tested,I have treid out 3.1 beta 2 in Windows,I'm going to try out 3.2 in a minute.I have to confess I have noe programming knowledge,but I have compiles source software.
<asac> cool
<asac> what we always want to hear about are regressions. e.g. stopped working on update ... or worksin ffox 3.0/3.1 but not in 3.2
<asac> steve555: helping on bug triaging is also really much appreciated and definitly need lots of help there ;)
<asac> there are so many crap bugs that the bug tracker isnt really usable atm
<asac> steve555: for inexperienced folks we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook ... new and incomplete processing should be doable by anyone
<steve555> I think I see,thanks for the link,I'll have a look at it in a minute.
<asac> for instance going through the NEW bugs will give you work for weeks ;)
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<asac> steve555: cool. just hang around here and ask if you have questions
 * asac noted that somehow 300 new bugs got processed yesterday
<asac> wow
<asac> who did that ;)
<asac> must have been a hero
<steve555> The first is I can't seem to find Firefox 3.2.I've just put those two ppa's in synaptic
<asac> steve555: firefox-3.2
<asac> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.2 should work afaik
 * asac looks
<asac> should work
<asac> the bits are there
<asac> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.2
<steve555> I'll give apt a try then.
<steve555> Hi asac,I've just used apt,and it's got firefox-3.2 for me.
<asac> ghood
<steve555> Ok cool,I've looked at the hand book,and I tried to add the jaunty ppa's from this website:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#head-c576e78d92cb3c959c271158b6ace98be835de83.But synaptic was complaning there's no public key.
<asac> steve555: you mean the "ddebs"?
<asac> those are just needed if you want to create backtraces
<asac> actually for ffox 3.1 and ffox 3.2 its not needed as we have -dbg packages again
<asac> fta2: ? those are available for 3.1 too, right?
<steve555> Yeah that's what I was going to do,but I won't add them if I don't need them.
<fta2> asac, yes
<steve555> I've just been using firefox-3.2,and it hasn't crashed on yet.
<asac> steve555: yeah. just meaning: if there is a bad apport backtrace you can take the coredump and use the -dbg package to produce a probably better one
<asac> unfortunately 3.0 doesnt have -dbg yet ... but thats supposed to happen in jaunty
<steve555> I have installed firefox-3.2-dbg,I hope apport doesn't complain it can't upload the backtrace to Launchpad like it has done on me for a couple of different packages.
<asac> steve555: let us know
<asac> steve555: the idea is to retrace stuff locally
<asac> use apport-unpack on the .crash file to get the coredump
<asac> then run sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.0*/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3.0*/firefox-bin /path/to/coredump ;)
<asac> and then bt ful
<steve555> Ok,thanks asac,I'll first run apport-qt to get the crashes again(I usaully get them at start-up),and use the instructions you gave me.
<asac> steve555: the crash files that apport sees are in /var/crash
<asac> you can just look in there
<asac> and then use apport-unpack on the firefox ones to get the coredump locally
<steve555> Ah thanks asac,I'll have a look there.
<steve555> I've just looked in /var/crash asac,but there nothing for firefox in there.
<asac> steve555: then you dont have a crash ;)
<asac> dumped
<steve555> I've just had my first firefox-3.2 crash,I just closed it and re-launched it via the k-menu.It comes up with this message:Firefox-3.2 is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox-3.2 process, or restart your system.
<steve555> I just ran sudo killall firefox,but the message says:firefox: no process killed
<[reed]> asac: mozilla bug 431011 -- do you have an idea, or do you know who would be good to ask that?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 431011 in Keyboard Navigation "Ctrl-Shift-B (Open Library/Places Organizer) has no counterpart in Linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=431011
<asac> [reed]: i will ask around
<asac> [reed]: maybe there are hints in the commit of the comment?
<fta> asac, i think http://paste.ubuntu.com/108202/ should be 3 patches, not one
<fta> [reed], what is that Core -> Core Graveyard move for?
<[reed]> fta: bugzilla reorg part 2
<fta> is it useful to spam all users for such a cryptic move?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-23
<[reed]> fta: necessary evil
<fta> asac, [reed], lol, bug 1084 (last 2 comments)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1084 in thunderbird "Turn on full headers or long To: list and there is no scroll bar" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084
<[reed]> lol
<mgariepy> i would like to know if it is possible to set browser.download.dir for firefox 3 so that all the users get their download on a specific location ?
<mgariepy> i have tried to set it in /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/firefox.js , ubufox.js and in /etc/firefox-3.0/profile/prefs.js
<mgariepy> and nothing seam to work
<asac> mgariepy: does it show up properly in about:config
<asac> ?
<mgariepy> no
<mgariepy> the key isn't present in about:config
<mgariepy> it does get present only the i go to preferences and set the download dir
<asac> downloaddir is somewhat special afaik
<asac> mgariepy: what kind of path do you want to use? a global path or a relative path in the users home?
<mgariepy> a relative path
<mgariepy> like : $HOME/M_Prive
<mgariepy> pref("browser.download.dir", getenv("HOME")+"/M_Prive");
<asac> why would getenv work?
<asac> mgariepy: try to change the xdg dir
<asac> mgariepy: /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<asac> i think that will work
<mgariepy> i was using it for firefox-2
<mgariepy> hey, i just wrote  pref("browser.download.dir", "M_Prive"); and it work
<mgariepy> thanks
<fta2> asac, did you fix your sound?
<asac> fta2: sorry was on a call
<asac> fta2: i have sound yes ... line-in -> nope
<fta2> how did you fix the sound?
<asac> fta2: upgrading to latest pulse
<asac> seems that the previous pulse had a bug for hda chips that turned all volumes to zero
<asac> after boot
<asac> luke fixed that
<asac> fta2: also i am now in pulse-rt group
<asac> but according to luke its not required
<asac> (though i readded myself when the sound disappeared, now that i think of it)
<fta2> Jazzva, bug 242244
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: Unknown host. (https://launchpad.net/bugs/242244/+text)
<fta2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/242244
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: Unknown host. (https://launchpad.net/bugs/242244/+text)
<Jazzva> fta, noticed... Subscribed...
<asac> whats up with ubotu?
<fta> asac, it worked in #u-desktops
<fta> -s
<fta> bug 242244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242244 in ubuntu "Apps in notifcation bar are no longer moved to current workspace on click" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242244
<miked595> anyone know how to fix high cpu usage with flash+firefox? I was using flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.15.3 ubuntu 8.10 32bit
<asac> miked595: try different graphics driver
<miked595> asac: I have an nvidia card... any drivers you recommend?
<asac> miked595: the free nv
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/108751/  isn't that caused by your patch?
<asac> fta: the wrappers, but those dont matter for the build
<asac> do we have a blacklist somewhere?
<fta> that's from make check <= http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21515037/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090121r24008%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> didnt break tinderboxes
<asac> so its our packaging
<fta> hm, 1.9.1 is fine, maybe it's a new test in trunk
<fta> yep, 1.9.1 is still failing in test_handlerService.js
<asac> fta: thats a dns thing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-24
<nooblar> hi
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: ping
<BUGabundo> FF 3.2 is always freezing with Script: chrome://browser/content/tabbrowser.xml:247
<BUGabundo> known bug?
<BUGabundo> asac RT
<BUGabundo> FF 3.2 is always freezing with Script: chrome://browser/content/tabbrowser.xml:247
<BUGabundo> known bug?
<BUGabundo> are you here asac?? seeing a lot of disconects
<BUGabundo> asac: please ping me (identica or mail) on how to get java plugin onto FF 3.{1,2}
<BUGabundo> I don't see it on about:plugins so some site won't work
<BUGabundo> like vipeers!
<BUGabundo> thanks
<fta> mozilla bug 471359
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471359 in Build Config "trunk build broken with "libxul.so: hidden symbol `deflate' isn't defined"" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471359
<asac> fta: join some of the identi.ca groups too ;)
<fta> just joined 2
<asac> heh
<asac> cool
<asac> i think this feature existed before ... i never noticed it though
<fta> are we supposed to get messages from all members now?
<asac> i dont think they will appear on your personal timeline
<asac> maybe gwibber could also have "group" tabs
<asac> with the messages of your groups
<asac> joining groups is more for easier finding each other
<asac> and subscribing to more folks ; )
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bjorn-runaker-se/network-manager/trunk.mbm
<asac> what a messy tree (again)
<asac> he pushed overwrote something perfectly like https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bjorn-runaker-se/modemmanager/trunk.mbm
<asac> with a huge code-drop again ...
<asac> fta: seems like your message needs: !ubuntu to show up on the ubuntu group page
<asac> http://identi.ca/group/ubuntu
<asac> didnt work for my laconica thopugh
<fta> lol, why reset history?
<asac> so the setting for the jabber contact disappeared from the website ... however, now the notices get delivered to my jabber again (even though i opted-out weeks ago)
<asac> fta: reset history? you mean my complaint not to delete stuff?
<fta> <asac> what a messy tree (again)
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: i dont know why
<asac> i thought i understood what makes sense and what is senseless
<asac> he complained to me "push says it has diverged"
<asac> i told him: use a different name so i can take a look please
<asac> next he said: "pushed --overwrite"
<asac>  me: that sucks
<fta> lol
<asac> i can only hope that the /momdemanager/ branch was the previous snapshot so i can at least diff on my own
<asac> mkdir ubuntu_mm/bjornbackup
<asac> cd ubuntu_mm/bjornbackup/
<asac> buntu_mm/bjornbackup$ bzr branch lp:~bjorn-runaker-se/modemmanager/trunk.mbm
<asac> lets get the backups quick ;)
<asac> fta: so it seems that messages directly to group
<asac> go to your timeline too
<asac> e.g. http://identi.ca/asac/all
<asac> i am not subscribed to ihirliann
<asac> mann
<asac> so you will see all !ubuntu messages
<asac> but not every message from all !ubuntu members
<fta> ask the group :)
<asac> sounds sensible
<asac> i like that ;)
<asac> fta: interesting is that !laconica seems really not to work
<asac> even his message has no link on website
<asac> and gwibber doesnt know about that feature at all
<asac> linkwise
<asac> -> new feature request to implement
<fta> i think it's a new feature
<asac> should be rather simple i assume
<asac> groups?
<fta> yes
<asac> i dont think so
<asac> uds exists
<asac> i doubt that someone created that group since 23rd jan
<fta> it was a user, no?
<asac> fta: a user?
<asac> oh four joined ubuntu after us already
<asac> thats good growth rate ;)
<fta> damn, all my disks are > 99.5% :(
<asac> so seems that i am currently the top blocker for releasing debian lenny
<fta> grr, that tray bug is getting on my nerves, i lost my gwibber window, again
<asac> shitty
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/
<asac> green line is close to zero
<asac> and iceape blocking the release
<asac> i am supposed to do the transition that allows iceape-browser to be removed from testing :(
<fta> removed?
<fta> transition to what?
<asac> icedove
<asac> we want to remove iceape to reduce security work
<asac> for stable
<asac> unfortunately everything build depends on iceape
<asac> as it provides the 1.8 glue
<asac> also some seem to use it for other stuff
<asac> which can be more tricky i guess
<fta> eh? you transition a browser to a MUA?
<asac> what a mess
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108982/
<asac> fta: well. most use it to get the dependent glue
<asac> not for the rendering capabilities
<asac> sometimes i wonder how anyone can achieve anything when code changes in such a confused fashion
<asac> there must be major confusion during development
<asac> commented code; reindentation without sense. all this stuff that makes understanding the actual changes cumbersome
<asac> just save everything and commit from top
<asac> i am sure that laziness
<asac> e.g. not looking at diffs before commit ... or not cleaning stuff up at all
<asac> i am getting more confident that they will never get this in a form suitable for upstream inclusion
<asac> sigh
 * asac will die on this
 * sebner winks asac 
<asac> thanks!
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, oh, he's not upstream?
<asac> depends on how you define upstream ;)
<asac> he gives me those code drops
<asac> but i will definitly not put that into the distro
<asac> he forked modemmanager,networkmanager and applet
<fta> i don't understand, who is upstream then? fedora? that guy? a community?
<asac> but i am sure that evolution will solve this ... they will have to rewrite everything in order to get that mess rebased on 0.7
<asac> fta: the upstream maintainer is Dan Williams from redhat
<asac> and Ingo Tambet works a lot from suse
<asac> who is the upstream maintainer for modemmanager
<asac> bjorn is from a modem company ;)
<fta> oh
<asac> they have a really wierd modem ;)
<asac> especially their driver approach is fun ;)
<asac> they have a usbnet driver that on its own annouces itself as a wired network driver
<asac> then they use hal-info stuff to make a modem device out of it ;)
<asac> but use ifconfig in modemmanager to make the usbnet device get the IP and stuff (e.g. no ppp)
<asac> http://markmail.org/message/a2pu5f3d4xxs76r7#query:mbm%20driver%20carl+page:1+mid:qmj7zec2nk3js4ge+state:results
<asac> crazy
<asac> A: No. Q: Should I include quotations after my reply?
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<asac> BUGabundo: whats the problem? i couldnt parse your exact issue ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> hi. good afternoon
<BUGabundo> it seems I can't enable the java ff plugin
<BUGabundo> I see it on synaptic, but sites ask me to install it, anyway, but I only get that wizard saying it failed
<BUGabundo> that I should do a manual install
<BUGabundo> asac: does this make any more sense?
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure. which plugin are you trying to install?
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> the java one ?
<asac> which
<asac> there is not only one
<BUGabundo> err yeah.. there are a bunch of them now
<BUGabundo> it used to be just SUNs
<BUGabundo> let me check alternative
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108999/
<asac> BUGabundo: there is a xulrunner plugin alternative
<asac> try to change that
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109000/  yeah, got the 000 :)
<asac> java isnt used for plugin, just for the runtime binary
<BUGabundo> asac: so what should I try to install?
<BUGabundo> fta: $ fennec could not read application.ini
<fta> BUGabundo, do you have xul 1.9.1 ?
<BUGabundo> fta let me check
<fta> BUGabundo, please show me: ls -l `which fennec`
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy xulrunner-1.9.1  Installed: 1.9.1~b3~hg20090117r22878+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<BUGabundo> !ls -l `which fennec`
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fta> $ ls -l `which fennec`
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2009-01-14 16:43 /usr/bin/fennec -> ../lib/fennec-1.0a2/fennec
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> looks the same doesn't it?
<fta> BUGabundo, eh? not to me. here is what i see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109028/
<BUGabundo> LOL didn't pidgin echoed mine ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> i want to make sure you have a symlink in /usr/bin
<BUGabundo> $ ls -l `which fennec`
<BUGabundo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2009-01-14 08:22 /usr/bin/fennec -> ../lib/fennec-1.0a2/fennec*
<BUGabundo> how funny!! pidgin isn't echoing my commands!! let me turn on the '!' prefix instead of '/exec'
<fta> you should use a proper irc client, so you could stay idle instead of going on and off every few minutes, never receiving answers to your questions
<BUGabundo> fta im sorry! pidgin is crashing a lot due to PA bug!
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/317897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317897 in pulseaudio "pidgin crash with Pulse Audio" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> other wise it should be up for longer!
<fta> irc is not an IM protocol so pidgin is imho not the right tool for it
<BUGabundo> fta we will discuss that some other day...
<BUGabundo> its the client I use, and it sutes my needs, unless it is broken
<BUGabundo> fta so I have the fennec link
<BUGabundo> now what?
<fta> i'm puzzled. looks like fennec is not able to get the proper MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME from the stub. try to remove fennec and reinstall it
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> foo
<BUGabundo> did you just see that 'foo' ?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> ok then it's a pidgin plugin bug! need to file it
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install fennec
<BUGabundo> $ fennec Could not read application.ini
<fta> sudo dpkg --purge fennec ; sudo apt-get install fennec
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> already remove it! ok will do again with dpkg
<fta> remove != purge
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109032/
<BUGabundo> I did apt-get remove --purge fennec
<BUGabundo> still I get the same
<BUGabundo> after dpkg
<fta> hm, i have no clue then. i remember this already happened a while ago but i don't remember the fix. i'm on something else right now, i'll have a look later
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> dent me when you have it fix
<fta> does it work if you start fennec with "MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/fennec-1.0a2 fennec" ?
<BUGabundo> $ MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/fennec-1.0a2 fennec Could not read application.ini
<fta> and with: "cd /usr/lib/fennec-1.0a2 ; ./fennec" ?
<BUGabundo> works
<fta> ok, good. that's an hint.
<fta> asac, ^^ i think we already encountered that, right?
<BUGabundo> wasn't he out for lunch with mom?
<BUGabundo> still need to fix my java firefox plugin... didn't get what he meant!
<fta> yep, but he'll get it when he's done, that's the idea of staying idle on irc, compared to using IM
<BUGabundo> I know!
<fta> (no offense intended :))
<BUGabundo> non taken!
<fta> openkomodo is getting on my nerves
<BUGabundo> I already have to many interaction apps open... I don't think I can handle on more
<BUGabundo> LOL fta
<BUGabundo> what model do you have?
<BUGabundo> cant wait until I get my hands on a FOSS handhelp!
<fta> i'm packaging 5.10.0-something
<fta> model of what?
<BUGabundo> of the openmoko
<BUGabundo> oppss
<BUGabundo> miss read!
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> ok I need to go eat something... eheh
<BUGabundo> fta do you have a minute?
<fta> what for?
<BUGabundo> debug
<BUGabundo> firefox plugin
<BUGabundo> actually addon: fullerscreen
<fta> not really
<fta> sorry
<BUGabundo> not sure if it is a bug on the addon or FF
<fta> i'm not really into addons
<BUGabundo> np . that's why I asked
<fta> asac and Jazzva are
<BUGabundo> I mentioned you were busy
<BUGabundo> don't know Jazzva... time to nag the new guy
<BUGabundo> Jazzva: ping
<fta> asac, openkomodo happens to have an --official switch documented as "build a clean unpatched mozilla or firefox"
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-25
<asac> @time
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<fta> asac, still there?
<fta> asac, 9 patches already for openkomodo :(
<asac> fta: 9 patches?
<fta> asac, yes, just to make the custom xul build
<asac> you mean --with-libxul-sdk=... ?
<fta> nope, not even that
<asac> why are you trying to a do a custom xul build?
<fta> because it's not possible otherwise
<asac> make install alone doesnt work?
<asac> i mean, building firefox without a system xul is possible too ;)
<fta> they don't even have a confvar.sh
<fta> they patched configure
<asac> directly?
<asac> or at least configure.in ;)?
<fta> .in
<asac> heh
<asac> where is the openkomodo source?
<fta> http://svn.openkomodo.com/repos/openkomodo/trunk/
<asac> fta: what patches get applied?
<fta> all
<asac> all in patches-new and patches-official?
<asac> well, http://svn.openkomodo.com/repos/openkomodo/trunk/mozilla/patches-new/
<asac> there are patches
<asac> and there are branch directories;)
<fta> patches-new/ + patches-new/MOZILLA_1_9_1
<asac> and patches-official?
<fta> no
<asac> thats garbage?
<fta>         --official
<fta>             build a clean unpatched mozilla or firefox
<fta>             (Note: I don't trust that this is what you get. --TM)
<asac> fta: doesnt it work with the fixed 1.9.1 xulrunner?
<asac> i mean the one with the proper pyxpcom?
<asac> let me get the full tree ;)
<fta> no idea yet. i just want that thing to build & run before i try to break it with our xul
<asac> fta: well. if thats just .py files i would go straight trying to run that with our xul ;)
<asac> ok seems that they have native stuff though ;)
<asac> a good first step would be to know what is supposed to come out of if
<asac> ;)
<fta> yes, that's why i'm doing it this way, i need a base
<asac> i will download http://downloads.activestate.com/Komodo/releases/5.0.3/Komodo-Edit-5.0.3-2767-linux-libcpp6-x86.tar.gz now ;)
<asac> 37m
<asac> quite heavy weight ;) for the binary
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109218/
<asac> seems to have some chrom additions
<asac> (and based on 1.8?)
<asac> komodo.jar
<asac> komodo.manifest
<asac> xtk.jar
<asac> xtk.manifest
<asac> user-skins.rdf
<asac> komododoc	
<asac> komododoc.manifest
<asac> defaults/pref/komodo.js
<asac> ;)
<fta> d'oh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109220/
<asac> well on top the mozilla build failed
<asac> that would explain the rest
<fta> that stupid thing is rebuild everything
<asac> nasty
<asac> heh
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109222/
<asac> look at laste 3 lines ;)
<asac> 0.3
<asac> ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> the magic time
<asac> to sleep before exit
<fta> holly s*t, they run something like make -f Makefile.ref clean all distbin BUILD_OPT=1 MOZ_OBJDIR=/src/bzr/build-area/openkomodo-5.1.0~a1~svn20090124r2851/build-tree/openkomodo/mozilla/build/moz1.9.1/mozilla/ko-rel-gtk2-ns-tools
<fta> asac, how do i fix that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109238/ ? headers from xpcom/glue/
<heikki> hi, could someone review/sponsor my patch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozvoikko/+bug/297169 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297169 in mozvoikko "mozvoikko depends on iceweasel, should depend on firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fta> asac, help ):
<asac> fta: on what?
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, <fta> asac, how do i fix that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109238/ ? headers from xpcom/glue/
<fta> http://svn.openkomodo.com/repos/openkomodo/trunk/mozilla/patches-new/komodo_app/komodo/app/nsKomodoApp.cpp
<asac> fta: for mit seems like the headesr didnt get installed properly
<asac> fta: have you tried to run make in xpcom/glue explicitly?
<asac> or even xpcom/
<fta> those headers are not in dist
<asac> fta: yes. thats what i am saying
<asac> fta: yesterday your first built failed .... i suspected that it aborted and never installed a bunch of headers
<asac> fta: they are supposed to be in dist/inclue/xpcom/
<asac> cd xpcom/; make ... should do the trick
<fta> i should probably retry from scratch, as i fixed a bunch of issues since
<asac> fta: or that yes. but for this issue just make there should be enough
<asac> fta: or try to run make in mozilla/
<fta> it rebuilds everything
<asac> fta: if you run make in mozilla/`?
<fta> yes
<asac> openkomodo/mozilla/build/moz1.9.1/mozilla/
<fta> it has an objdir
<asac> fta: usually make in mozilla/ rm -rf dist/ ... and builds there
<asac> fta: mozilla build system removes all the dist files on make in top level
<asac> but not the objects
<asac> so while it takes a bit longer it shouldnt take the full rebuild cycle
<fta> usually, i know how to fix that but here, i don't understand what's wrong
<asac> i think that mozilla/ tree build failed ;)
<asac> (still the same idea)
<fta> hm, now this is different. a make in xpcom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109391/
<fta> I'd say i'd better restart from scratch
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/109476/  xul builds fine, the re-run in komodo too (seems it's not even needed), but they build js separately and it fails there
<asac> cool ... next: try to eliminate the need for mozilla/ tree ;)
<fta> why do they need to do that ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/109478/
<asac> sorry... all is slow here ... i am currently scanning all my home dirs for cruft
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109481/
<asac> fta: the js standalone interpreter wasnt built in 1.89
<fta> seems i'm not done yet
<asac> 1.8
<asac> do we ship that?
<asac> its a binary called "js"
<fta> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 791644 2009-01-23 01:26 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b3pre/js*
<asac> fta: yeah. dont build the standalone interpreter if you are on >= 1.9
<asac> or was it 1.9.1?
<asac> not srue
<asac> right
<asac> so 1.9 doesnt need it
<asac> err
<asac> hmm
<asac> well. afaik its built by default on 1.9.1
<asac> maybe its not pumped into dist/bin though
<fta> yep, i remember i had to run configure there since 1.9.1
<asac> you mean in js/src?
<fta> yes
<asac> might be that they build it since that refactoring
<asac> but i dont think that
<asac> previously js/src got auto build
<asac> now it has its own build system
<asac> but still the js is build by default according to stransky ;)
<asac> i havent verified
<asac> let me check
<asac> i have /var/builddir/asac/moz_objdir/obj-3.2.pre/dist/bin/js
<asac> and also /var/builddir/asac/moz_objdir/obj-xul1.9.1/dist/bin/js
<asac> so either packages-static lacks that file or we forget it
<asac> (given that its not in)
<asac> dump me
<asac> hehe
<asac> saw that you found it
<asac> yeah. so not needed on 1.9.1
<asac> (and me typing for nothing - again ;))
<fta> oh my! http://paste.ubuntu.com/109485/
<fta> asac, silo_python !
<asac> hehe
<asac> one should really forbid using python for building
<asac> even outlaw ;)
<fta> what is target_regmozbuild() doing?
<fta> regmozbuild.register_build(gConfigFileName) ???
<asac> do we really care? ;)
<asac> not sure where is regmozbuild defined ;)?
<fta> asac, why no memory cache ?
<asac> leaktest ;)
<asac> i ended up with ffox 3 consuming 50% of mem
<asac> now i am checking how well it works with mem cache disabled
<asac> actually i even saw firefox releasing memory already
<asac> think was the first time i recognized it ;)
<asac> so far mem usage seems not to grow
<asac> even though i have tinderbox reloading constantlyx
<asac> when closing tab the mem goes down ;)
<asac> and performance isnt really worth either
<asac> guess its fast enough to get content from disk
<asac> problem with memory cache is that in code you can see that there is no memory pressure implemented ;)
<asac> so cache will grow endlessly
<asac> even taking swap at some point from what i can tell
<fta> hm
<asac> there are still leaks :(
<asac> i am up to 7% from 6%
<asac> with the same tabs open that i had in the beginning
<asac> even forced garbage collection just in case
 * fta blames Mozilla
<fta> lol
<fta> siloing `/usr' to `build/moz1.9.1/mozilla/ko-rel-gtk2-ns-tools/dist/python'
<fta> running 'cp -R "/usr" "build/moz1.9.1/mozilla/ko-rel-gtk2-ns-tools/dist/python"'
<fta> so much for --python=/usr/bin/python
<asac> err
<asac> they copy the whole /usr/ tree?
<asac> whats that?
<fta> they want their private copy of python :(
<asac> well ... but why copy whole /usr  then?
<asac> doenst sound minimal ;)
<fta> i assume i'm not supposed to use --python=/usr/bin/python
<asac> we cnanot distribute it with in pkg copy ;)
<asac> really :)
<asac> thats too dump
<fta> i wanted it use our system python
<asac> you have to
<fta> i know
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. kick them
<asac> i mean file upstream bugs
<asac> first
<asac> and when they start to become desparate, you become the hero by submitting the patches :)
<asac> fta: ever heard anything about when we get subPPAs`
<asac> ?
<fta> asac, no
<asac> fta: when did you do the last snapshot?
<asac> nm. i upgrade ;)
<fta> this silo thing is seriously getting on my nerves
<asac> hehe
<asac> i dont understand why folks use python
<asac> they could use C ;)
<asac> would make things much more complicated
<asac> fta: did you figure ubiquity?
<asac> and how that could use build-system?
<fta> Jan 16 17:45:13 <fta>   Jazzva, i think ubiquity needs to be patched. it wants access to $(OBJDIR)/dist/bin (at least to run xpcshell) which should not be needed for us as we have that in our xul package.
<fta> Jan 16 17:45:13 <fta>   Jazzva, so an installed xul + the build system should be enough.
<fta> so it's not very difficult
<fta> but i'd like to finish o-k first
<asac> have you talked to ok upstream about pkging?
<fta> nope
<fta> just wanted to use it myself for a long while, and no one is working on it
<asac> this memory cache disabling seems to be the cure
<asac> i mean without doing anything i ended up at the same mem where i started
<asac> e.g. whatever i do i move between 5% and 7.5% ;)
<asac> well ... not more than a bunch of tabs
<asac> but seems to be ok
<asac> good crack
<[reed]> crack?
<asac> yes its so cool that i feel high ;)
<asac> but seems that 3.2 doesnt have similar issues as 3.0 even with memory cache
<asac> even better ;)
<fta> asac, i'm stuck with http://paste.ubuntu.com/109542/  the python tests are obviously failing (i disabled the silo-ification), and now that.
<fta> everything depends on the siloed python :(
<asac> have you checked whether this stuff builds at all if you dont modify it?
<fta> asac, i give up for now. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/openkomodo.head
<fta> asac, how do i know what kind of connectivity i have with my 3G key ? (3G, edge, gsm, ...)
<asac> fta: you shouldnt need to know
<fta> it's primitive :( no info about anything
<fta> not even connection time (elapsed time)
<fta> it says "automobile broadband (gsm) connection"
<fta> is that 3G?
<asac> fta: do you have libmbca0 installed?
<asac> yes. support for 3G is quite basic in NM 0.7 ... modemmanager will bring some relief to that
<fta> no libmbca* installed, should I ?
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109592/
<fta> i should disable update-manager
<fta> there was a blueprint about doing all that iirc
<fta2> 00:05:26 (181 KB/s) for 40MB.
<fta> with 238 KB/s peaks
<asac> fta: networkchanging spec that is
<fta> people are complaining about the noise in !ubuntu, that was my 1st fear when joining.
<fta> asac, ff is worse with mem cache disabled. 370M -> 530M
<fta> but VSZ 1200M -> 990M
<asac> heh
<fta> that's after a reboot
<asac> odd
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-25
<asac> micahg: all good?
<micahg> asac: it didn't run since I had uncommited changes..running now
<asac> running?
<asac> uncommitted changes usually work with bzr bd ... just not bzr rm i think
<micahg> asac: not if files are missing :)
<micahg> I removed 2 of the files from TB2 pkg dir
<micahg> the tb-dom-inspector
<asac> 02:31 < asac> uncommitted changes usually work with bzr bd ... just not bzr rm i think
<asac> tb2 pkg dir?
<asac> how did that come in the branch again
<micahg> my fault
<asac> k
<asac> so ... in any case, please push your stuff up to some private branch before you go off
 * micahg didn't know what was useless before
<micahg> k
<asac> otherwise i probabl ywould end up redoing anything
<asac> i wouldnt have added anything
<asac> until the package rename works
<asac> thats too much at once
<asac> firs step: make package work
<asac> second: improve
<asac> but ok
 * micahg knows for next time
 * micahg thought making =TB2 was step 1
<asac> thats why i said, you should copy your work when done to some other place and think about atomic steps you can split that up
<asac> helops a lot when one does that
<micahg> so, push to private branch
<micahg> remerge small pieces into head?
<asac> well. better remerge small pieces into another private branch and give me the url when ready
<asac> i will pull that in if its good :)
<micahg> heh, ok
<asac> such refactorings definitly require peer review ;)
<micahg> it's nice to have peer review ;)
<micahg> laptop at 81C
<asac> heh
<asac> too much building
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> building + flash
<asac> flash is hot ;)
<asac> yes
<micahg> ugh, my tarball is bad
<micahg> I'll generate a new one from the tag
<joelinux> hi micah
<micahg> hi joelinux
<joelinux> sorry for jumping, but are you talking about a thunderbird tarball
<micahg> joelinux: yes
<joelinux> you mentioned from a tag. Did you call with client.py to extract?
<micahg> get-orig-source handles all that
<micahg> once it's set up
<joelinux> I was having a problem with that. I guess I had it set up wrong.
<joelinux> micahg: I think the stuff I did on seamonkey can help out with TB
<micahg> joelinux: TB's not broke, it's  PEBKAC error
<joelinux> what PEBKAC?
<micahg> !PEBKAC
<micahg> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<joelinux> :-)
 * micahg hopes this is the last build for TB3
<joelinux> Are you working on the stable branch, 3.0.1 or a different one?
<micahg> 3.0
 * micahg is slamming his HD today
<joelinux> I bet
<micahg> xfs
<micahg> not made for builds
<joelinux> really. I usually go with ext3/4
<joelinux> are you pulling the orig source each time?
<micahg> no
<micahg> but it recreates the build env when you use a new tarball
<joelinux> good, cause that really hurts the drive ( and bandwidth)
<micahg> making builds hurts the drive too :(
<micahg> unless they're scsi drives
<micahg> asac: I pushed my branch up under myself
<micahg> built fine from start to finish
<micahg> asac: I'm not going to be able to merge the finished product into smaller commits before tomorrow night
<micahg> asac: here's the branch I pushed if you want to work on it: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/thunderbird/thunderbird.head-TB3
<micahg> asac: also report a bug doesn't quite work right, so I'd say drop the patch if you push it tomorrow
<tony__>  anyone know where exactly in firefox it calls to the OS (linux specifically) to use a certain widget? reason being my widgets are messed up in kde 4.4 using firefox portable
<tony__> the usual methods didn't work for portable firefox
<ArneGoetje> asac, ccheney: about the firefox-3.6 transition: how to proceed with the translations in Launchpad? merge xulrunner into firefox? Is this update for all releases?
<ArneGoetje> dpm: ^
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<akaihola> hm, zero bugs in the team's launchpad bug tracker -- should I report straight upstream?
<asac_> akaihola: you can report in ubuntu and upstrema ;)
<asac_> and then connect the bugs
<asac_> but in general yes, upstream is a better place to report firefox issues
<akaihola> better than reverting to Lucid's firefox, verifying that the bug exists there and reporting on Launchpad?
<akaihola> my issue *might* be a metacity problem instead
<[reed]> wait, how in the world did I miss the entire "multisearch" fiasco?
<asac_> [reed]: seems you were disconnected ;)
<[reed]> I guess so
<asac_> i was sure you were here when everybody ranted ;)
<[reed]> huh
<asac_> but i think it was while you were off duty somewhat
<asac_> how did that come up just noe?
<asac_> now?
<[reed]> I saw it mentioned somewhere
<[reed]> it was mentioned in a comment on http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/archives/2010/01/video_freedom_a.html
<asac_> heh
<asac_> i think today we will announce multisearch II ;)
<[reed]> oh?
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> good luck with that!
 * vish hands asac_ a shield ... [for the rotten eggs he might receive ] ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: ahaha
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: heh , it was pretty funny , how the multisearch bug report became an asac_ hate-report ;)
<gavin> multisearch fiasco?
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: even asac blog.... man ppl are BAD
<BUGabundo_remote> then again, I was among those, that didnt like my _regular_ searchs being intercepted, and removed the addon
<BUGabundo_remote> mozilla 242852
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 242852 in Menus "I wish that "Copy link text" were a hyperlink contextual menu option" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242852
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<dpm> hi all, could someone help me in telling me whether the
<dpm> oops, typed enter too fast
<dpm> again...
<asac_> hi
<asac_> ;)
<dpm> could someone help me with bug 511837? I'm trying to tell if it's a translation issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511837 in language-pack-ast "Latest language pack in 'karmic-proposed' breaks Firefox in Asturian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511837
<dpm> :)
<eagles0513875> hey asac:)
<asac_> hi
<asac_> dpm: the langpack thing moved to a different machine
<asac_> talk to ArneGoetje
<asac_> dont know what the status is
<asac_> but it feels that langpacks could well be busted becaues of that migration
<dpm> asac_ they seem to be ok for other languages, but that's a good point, ArneGoetje, do you think the 20090116 language pack PPA could have had the problem because of that?
<asac_> dpm: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-ast there is no package in karmic-proposed
<asac_> e.g. i cant really look
<asac_> if you can get me a .deb to check i can take a look how bad it is
<dpm> asac_  thanks for looking. yes, I asked pitti to remove it from -proposed. It was the same as this one -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/931940/+listing-archive-extra
<asac_> dpm: the other langpacks are good?
<dpm> asac_ I haven't tested them all, but at least the Catalan langpack I'm running did not give me any problems
<dpm> let me install a few...
<asac_> thats strange then
<asac_> please post your chrome.manifest files
<asac_> ... and you should definitly test all ... to prevent rollout
<asac_> of an eventual busted thing from -proposed
<asac_> unless pitti removed all now
<asac_> if you hvae the langpack-o-matic log from that run it would be great
<asac_> for now i would really think we should make a new run with the new infrastructure
<dpm> asac_ yes, give me a sec and I'll post the chrome.manifest files... (we do call for testing and test them, that's why we first upload them to -proposed). ArneGoetje is running langpack-o-matic, so we'll have to wait until he comes back for the log
<dpm> asac_ here are my chrome.manifest files (both are the same): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/362625 let me see if I can install the broken asturian langpack and post their chrome.manifest files
<asac_> both are the same? hmm.
<asac_> that feels wrong to begin with
<asac_> there is something fishy ... maybe arne manually uploadde a en-US.xpi
<asac_> and thought they were the same
<asac_> chrome.manifest is in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/...
<asac_> anyway ... i have to go and try to fix my email/irc gateway
<dpm> I'm not sure, but these are not giving me any (apparent problems). Yes, it is there
<dpm> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-ca@firefox-3.5.ubuntu.com/chrome.manifest
<dpm> and
<dpm> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions/langpack-ca@xulrunner-1.9.1.ubuntu.com/chrome.manifest
<ArneGoetje> asac_: I think you are right, might have been my fault...
<dpm> ArneGoetje, asac_ the Asturian ones look a bit different: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/362638
<asac_> good... have to run out for a few hours to fix my email/irc stuff
<asac_> bbthen
<dpm> They've got xulrunner-1.9.1-ast.jar or firefox-3.5-ast.jar instead of just ast.jar
<dpm> ArneGoetje, what do you think the problem might be, then?
<ArneGoetje> dpm: like asac said, I uploaded a en-US.xpi and thought it was the same as the existing one...
<eagles0513875> asac: if you have about 100 or so tabs open in ff does it crash on u im trying to determine if its just a bug in windows version of ff or also occurs on ubuntu as well
<ArneGoetje> eagles0513875: I recently had 146 tabs open in the 3.5 one on Karmic and it didn't crash.
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> then its a windows bug
<eagles0513875> causes strange runtime errors on windows
<micahg> eagles0513875: we've had some reports of the same on linux
<micahg> it's most likely caused by something in one of those tabs
<micahg> If/when oopp lands, it might help
<eagles0513875> ok im thinking flash cuz friend of mine was talking to them about it and they said something about flash being the cause
<dpm> ArneGoetje, I'm just trying to understand it, so does this affect all languages? Or is it the cause of the -ast problem?
<ArneGoetje> dpm: probably those which only have translations in launchpad and not upstream
<dpm> ArneGoetje, ok, so what do you think we should do? Do you think the translations for those languages be fixed, new langpacks only for them be built and then uploaded to -proposed?
<ArneGoetje> dpm: let me take a look first
<dpm> ok, thanks ArneGoetje
<ArneGoetje> dpm: yep, as I thought. I need to upload the proper en-US.xpi for firefox and xulrunner again... that should fix the problem.
<dpm> ArneGoetje, ah, ok. Oncee the new en-US.xpi template has been uploaded, would it be possible to request a build of the packages affected (if I understand it correctly only those languages translating directly upstream and only the language-pack-ll packages) on the PPA, so that we could copy them to -proposed?
<ArneGoetje> dpm: I have to see
<dpm> ok, thanks!
<gnomefreak> anyone able to give me an idea on what [flush-*] is in "ps aux" i have 18 of them
 * gnomefreak thinks 18 is too many
<gnomefreak> here is the screenshot of the flush process http://img130.imageshack.us/i/psaux.png/
 * vish looks at firefox and weeps at the fonts :s
<vish> gnomefreak: what is the icon with the pond and ripple?
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> what/where is icon?
<vish> gnomefreak: rather what app* .. in between the thunderbird and sunbird[or whatever]
 * gnomefreak still confused
<vish> gnomefreak: what icon is to the left of the thunderbird icon? on the panel
<gnomefreak> on my panel is tbird-2
<gnomefreak> sunbird-thunderbird-2- tb3
<vish> gnomefreak: the one in the red box> http://imagebin.ca/view/mxrATKyu.html
<vish> thats from the image you posted above
<gnomefreak> vish: yep that is tb2
<gnomefreak> i did?
<vish> huh... weird icon ;)
<vish>  <gnomefreak> here is the screenshot of the flush process http://img130.imageshack.us/i/psaux.png/
 * gnomefreak dont recall wher ei got it but i had a few (10) or so Mozilla icons
<vish> ;)
<gnomefreak> vish: http://img130.imageshack.us/i/psaux.png/
<gnomefreak> look at top terminal
 * gnomefreak filed bug
 * vish has one flush-8.0 but doesnt know what it is ;)
<gnomefreak> vish: its pdflush but that doesnt help me understnad it :)
<vish> gnomefreak: in the sys monitor , waiting channel it says > bdi_writeback_task
<vish> oh pdflush :D
 * gnomefreak needs to find out what file to edit to prevent deamons from loading
 * vish fades back into the woodwork
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke while i try to figure this out
<gnomefreak> was firefox-3.6 ever fixed? if so what repo?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, it's in lucid
<micahg> as well as firefox-stable as per the channel note
<gnomefreak> micahg: so i can install firefox-3.6 or is there another package?
<micahg> hopefully the dailies still work
<gnomefreak> micahg: im upgrading now but as of this morning it does not
<micahg> gnomefreak: firefox-3.6 is now firefox
<micahg> in dailies, lucid, and firefox-stable ppa
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> the stable PPA is the mozilla team PPA it seems
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, it belongs to the team
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> ok thanks be back in a few
<jcastro> sweet, the FF3.6 notify-osd stuff looks nice
<gnomefreak> ok micahg the package "firefox" is reserved to firefox-2.0 is this going to be changed so firefox == 3.*
<gnomefreak> for bug reports
<gnomefreak> s/to/for
<vish> gnomefreak: check out the flushes>  http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100125-oldkernel.png
<gnomefreak> vish: the flush amounts are expected?
<gnomefreak> that is also an old kernel we are on 2.6.32-11
<vish> gnomefreak: i guess so.. that was from pitti's bootchart , they are cutting down boot time , so if it wasnt essential my guess is that they wouldnt be ther..  , he would know more..
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<vish> gnomefreak: heh , you scared me once into filing something similar ;p > Bug #409784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409784 in udev "102 instances of udev running !" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409784
<gnomefreak> i remember that bug, dont recall it being invalid
<gnomefreak> you filed it?
<vish> yup
<gnomefreak> were you using another name?
<vish> ah , yeah , earlier i used > mac_v updated nick recently
<gnomefreak> ah
 * gnomefreak confused again. How is it ok to have 102 or ever 84 of the same process?
<vish> gnomefreak: iirc , keybuk mentioned that during boot since several processes are running/loaded rapidly , udev has several instances running , but over time the instances reduce , so if 1 have 102 during boot  , it would be lesser over 6~12 hrs and keep reducing
<vish> s/1/i
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> !info firefox karmic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<gnomefreak> asac_: any objection of approving Joe for MT membership?
<asac_> gnomefreak: joe?
<asac_> do i know him?
<asac_> ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah hold ona  sec. Joe Lesko he is working on SM2
<gnomefreak> and looking to be a member as well as maintainer of SM2 but i need to really look at this package in its close to final state. micahg how is Sm2 going? Is there a chance to remove script and use debian/rules or is it close to being shipped? I havent looked at it since the most recent changes
<micahg> gnomefreak: from what I've discussed with him, it's going to need a little work
<micahg> I haven't actually looked at it yet
<micahg> gnomefreak: BTW, you don't have to be a member to be a maintainer initially
<gnomefreak> I'm more interested in the package following the same as all our other ones and nobinonly should be used
<gnomefreak> micahg: i know
<gnomefreak> membership allows you to use MT branches and PPA as i recall
<micahg> gnomefreak: he hacked up mozclient, so that's at least one thing that'll need to be fixed
<gnomefreak> asac_: https://edge.launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet
<asac_> let him first contribute
<asac_> we want new members to have actively contribute here before
<gnomefreak> micahg: im not going to have alot of time this week but i will grab the branch friday/saterday and look at it to see what i think
<asac_> e.g. suggest merges
<gnomefreak> asac_: you dont want the merge for SM2 atm it needs some more work
<asac_> right. so he needs to be here
<asac_> work with us on that
<asac_> and when its ready we merge it
<asac_> after a few times, he can become mt ;)
<gnomefreak> micahg: mozclient hacks == target changes?
<micahg> gnomefreak: tag changes
<gnomefreak> yeah that
<micahg> he made his own version of DEBIAN_TAG
<schmichael> if i want to use firefox 3.6 and firebug 1.5 on ubuntu 9.10, is there a particular version/package of firefox i should use?
<micahg> schmichael: see the channel title
<schmichael> micahg: i swear i actually googled before asking.  that counts for something right?
<gnomefreak> IIRC 1.5 has a bunch of problems
<schmichael> thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: fixed with ff36
<gnomefreak> with firefox-3.6 and up
<gnomefreak> micahg: did we get 1.5 in repos yet?
<micahg> gnomefreak: i don't think so
<gnomefreak> we were on 1.4*
<micahg> gnomefreak: jsut released
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> schmichael: use upstream firebug
<micahg> asac_: wrt TB3, do you want me to try again tonight...it needs work and I think I added too much
<schmichael> micahg: always do, but thanks.  installing ff3.6 now
<asac_> micahg: the .links file needs to go
<micahg> asac_: yeah, I did that already
<micahg> and I shouldn't have imported the cdbs folder either
 * micahg has learned that just becuase it's there doesn't make it necessary :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: firebug 1.5 is in unstable in debian
<schmichael> micahg: works beautifully, no more segfaults with fb1.5.  thanks!
<gnomefreak> micahg: k
<micahg> gnomefreak: firebug 1.5 should be in lucid in about 2 weeks
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> was uploaded to unstable yesterday
<micahg> asac_: so, should I try again tonight?
<asac_> micahg: i fixed the .links locally
<asac_> micahg: i will let you know
<asac_> have to check if its good afterwards
 * asac_ drinks a hot tea before going on the road again
<gnomefreak> asac_: what are we doing with the package "firefox" in LP for bugs?
<asac_> we continue using it ;)
<asac_> haha
<asac_> back to roots
<gnomefreak> asac_: for firefox-2? or will it be used for >=3.5
<asac_> for 3.6 onwards
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you know if we added this fix to 3.6
<gnomefreak> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/454c8ec86b1e
<gnomefreak> that fix
<gnomefreak> or are we only fixing it in 3.7
<[reed]> gnomefreak: that is 3.7 only
<micahg> gnomefreak: I updated find the right package to say firefox for firefox 3.6+
<gnomefreak> thanks [reed] and micahg
<gnomefreak> anyone else notice that (i think its the mozillateam PPA) is not working?
<micahg> gnomefreak: can you define not working?
<gnomefreak> its fta's and mozillateam
<gnomefreak> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<gnomefreak> sources and binaries
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's not used AFAIK
<gnomefreak> micahg: what isnt used?
<micahg> that PPA
<gnomefreak> that is the mozillateam PPA
<micahg> gnomefreak: for what?
<gnomefreak> micahg: if not what is the stable firefox PPA
<micahg> gnomefreak: see channel title
<gnomefreak> micahg: that is the one i had
<micahg> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<gnomefreak> micahg: i used the command and it said i had it already
<micahg> gnomefreak: k?
<micahg> did you add the mozilla team ppa as well?
<micahg> nothing in there for karmic or lucid
<gnomefreak> micahg: already had it as i always had
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, it's empty  for karmic and lucid, so you might want to disable or you'll get errors
<gnomefreak> gpg: key CE49EC21: "Launchpad PPA for Mozilla Team" not changed
<gnomefreak> that is what i get using the command in topic
<micahg> gnomefreak: so you already have it
<micahg> but that's not the ppa you mentioned before
<gnomefreak> micahg: i had mozillateam PPA not the one in topic that is what it told me though
<micahg> mozillateam/ppa != mozillateam/firefox-stable
<gnomefreak> micahg: that is not correct. they are not the same
<gnomefreak> oh yeah sorry
<gnomefreak> micahg: than it would be great to know why it said i had it and didnt add the firefox-stable one
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think it's a bug
<micahg> you already have the key so it might not add the repo
<gnomefreak> we should add the PPA link to topic instead if it is a bug
<micahg> gnomefreak:  apt-cache policy | grep firefox-stable
<gnomefreak> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_mozillateam_firefox-stable_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<micahg> gnomefreak: seems like you ran it twice
<gnomefreak> nomefreak@Development:~$ policy |grep firefox-stable release v=10.04,o=LP-PPA-mozillateam-firefox-stable,a=lucid,n=lucid,l=Firefox Stable Channel Packages,c=main
<micahg> yep, you got it
<gnomefreak> micahg: its only in there one time
<micahg> so you're good, what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362786/
<gnomefreak> micahg: I should not get any error or warning from PPA
<micahg> you have that and you added the repo with sudo add-apt-repo?
<gnomefreak> no matter how hard i look there is only 1 in there for stable. Im going to guess its the name of the PPA apt doesnt understand
<gnomefreak> micahg: i did the first time but it gave me same thing so i than added it by hand still same thing
<micahg> gnomefreak: you probably have an additional entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<gnomefreak> giv eme a minute
<gnomefreak> i might have fixed it but not sure yet
<gnomefreak> nope still saying dup
<gnomefreak> fixed
<gnomefreak> 3.6.1~hg20100122r33535+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd3 is not fixed, when is planned fix for dailies?
 * gnomefreak would love to avoid pinning it if possible
 * gnomefreak brb smoke
<fta> what is broken?
<gnomefreak> fta: firefox in daily builds
<gnomefreak> 3.6.1~hg20100122r33535+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd3
<fta> which part?
<gnomefreak> fta: it wont launch
<gnomefreak> it was fixed (so i hear) in firefox-stable PPA
<fta> hm, broken here too, but it's apparmor
<jdstrand> fta: what is broken, the 3.6 daily? in what way?
<gnomefreak> fta: should we add the apparmor fix
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: dailies wont launch
<fta> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/362794/
<mbana> asac: hi, i was saying have u managed to fix it
<mbana> _you_
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: can you paste your dmesg?
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: full output http://paste.ubuntu.com/362796/
<gnomefreak> its at the bottom
<jdstrand> that is an old profile name
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: can you paste the output of 'ls -l /etc/apparmor.d'?
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362797/ is not the same as fta's
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362799/
<gnomefreak> 3.7 works great
<fta> mine is from yesterday, i'm upgrading right now
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: can you give the output of 'dpkg -S /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6 ; dpkg -S /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<jdstrand> '
<gnomefreak> nomefreak@Development:~$ 'dpkg -S /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6 ; dpkg -S /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox'
<gnomefreak> bash: dpkg -S /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6 ; dpkg -S /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox: No such file or directory
<jdstrand> the problem is that there are two apparmor conffiles that are competing for the binary-- the first is what should be used, the second is what is being used
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: do that command without the single quotes
<gnomefreak> irefox-3.6: /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6
<gnomefreak> firefox: /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
 * gnomefreak checks
<gnomefreak> there should be an f in there
<jdstrand> hmmm
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: for now, just do 'sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6' and 'sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox'
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: that will unload the problematic profile, but only until next reboot
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: is this on lucid I presume?
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: yes lucid
<jdstrand> k
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: doesnt help
<gnomefreak> bash: sudo apparmor_parser -R etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6: No such file or directory   same with "firefox"
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: can you paste dmeg
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: do that without the single quotes
<jdstrand> (forget the dmesg)
<gnomefreak> ok now it starts
<jdstrand> ok
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: you got what you need from me for this bug?
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: ok thanks i can go do housework :)
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: thanks for the info
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: anytime
<jdstrand> asac: we are going to want to do another upload of firefox on lucid
<fta> still broken after the upgrade
<jdstrand> fta: is your brokeness due to apparmor?
<fta> yes
<jdstrand> fta: can you paste your dmesg?
<jdstrand> fta: and also 'sudo aa-status'
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362825/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362826/
<jdstrand> fta: please give the output of 'ls /etc/apparmor.d'
<fta> abstractions  disable         sbin.dhclient3  usr.bin.evince   usr.bin.firefox-3.5  usr.bin.firefox-3.7  usr.sbin.mysqld
<fta> cache         force-complain  tunables        usr.bin.firefox  usr.bin.firefox-3.6  usr.sbin.cupsd       usr.sbin.tcpdump
<fta> same bug i assume
<jdstrand> fta: I think so. can you do the following:
<fta> i can wait, i don't use it
<fta> so i'll be able to test the fix
<jdstrand> sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6 ; sudo apparmor_parser -r usr.bin.firefox
<jdstrand> fta: that will unload the old one and load the new
<jdstrand> fta: it should work then
<asac> jdstrand: we need to fix ffox for hardy etc.
<asac> seems we use apparmor commands that arent there yet
<asac> or did you already fix that?
<asac> (remember something with -W)
<jdstrand> asac: we should not be enabling apparmor on < 9.10
<asac> yes
<asac> but i want to keep the packaging identical if possible
<jdstrand> asac: well, we should not even consider it in the packaging
<asac> would that work?
<asac> our dailies were always built from the .head branch for all ubuntu releases
<asac> would like to get back to that
<jdstrand> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362853/
<jdstrand> asac: this should already be handled in the 3.6 packaging
<jdstrand> asac: ^
<asac> hmm
<asac> since when?
<jdstrand> a while
<asac> yesterday someone came here and had postinst issue
<asac> with some apparmor.*-W
<asac> call
<asac> or was that saturday? not sure
<asac> i will check the logs
<jdstrand> that was saturday
<jdstrand> this has been in there a long time before that
<asac> [14:23] <White_Sloun> it seems that on ubuntu 9.04 you dont need to call apparmor_parser with -W -T
<jdstrand> I think it was on jaunty
<jdstrand> yeah
<asac> can we do something about that?
<jdstrand> I can remove the -W and -T
<jdstrand> they aren't needed any more
<asac> ok cool
<asac> will that help for jaunty?
<asac> or does it indicate there is something else broken that he ended up with that issue at all?
<jdstrand> upgrades should disable the profile
<jdstrand> (in preinst)
<jdstrand> if he enabled the profile and then did a dpkg-reconfigure, it could trigger it
<jdstrand> asac: I don't think we will have to immediately upload 3.6 ubuntu2 to lucid after thinking about it. it should only hit people who use dailies. they will have the fix after I finish testing my patch
<asac> jdstrand: ŵhy does it hit dailies worse?
<jdstrand> asac: I'm talking about a different issue
<asac> right. even there i wonder why dalies suffer more
<jdstrand> asac: the one gnomefreak and fta are hitting has to do with the renaming
<asac> dailies are the same packaging afaik
<asac> yes ... but the same package is also in lucid :)
<jdstrand> asac: what is happening is that before the rename, we had /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.5
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> firefox-3.6
<asac> yes
<jdstrand> after the rename we have /etc/apparmor.d/ufw.bin.firefox
<jdstrand> heh
<asac> ah ... so conffile crazyness again ;)
<jdstrand> s/ufw/usr/
<jdstrand> yes
<asac> modified?
<asac> ouch
<asac> man
<jdstrand> I didn't remove usr.bin.firefox-3.6
<fta> asac, the "... will check again next time." message is weird
<jdstrand> no not modified
<asac> i knew that apparmore needs ral defaults in /usr/share ;)(
<asac> jdstrand: yes, but the -3.6 doesnt get removed autonmatically?
<jdstrand> asac: no, it didn't
<jdstrand> asac: and the -3.6 one had a liberal glob, so they didn't get the dirname fixes that went into usr.bin.firefox
<asac> ah right
<asac> ok
<jdstrand> both profiles load, but the binary matches the -3.6 one
<asac> i think i understand why only daily users suffer
<jdstrand> so I am just going to remove the 3.6 one if it is unchanged for shipped. if it is changed, I am going to mv it to -3.6.dpkg-old, which apparmor will ignore
<jdstrand> asac: right, a lucid user never had the -3.6 on disk
<asac> shouldnt we also somehow ensure that the 3.5 apparmor file gets removed?
<asac> otherwise it feels like clutter
<asac> jdstrand: yes. if its modified, keep it renamed
<asac> likt .conf-old
<asac> like
<jdstrand> asac: from a clutter PoV we could, but from an apparmor PoV there is no need
<jdstrand> (for 3.5)
<asac> jdstrand: yes. i would think just startup time
<asac> parsing a not needed profile
<jdstrand> in lucid the profile is cached-- the load is about as instantaneous as you can get (as fast as it can be read off disk just about)
<jdstrand> (and karmic)
<asac> jdstrand: yes, but remember that we will also push that package to karmic eventually
<asac> ah
<asac> you say its also cached in karmic?
<asac> and jaunty doesnt have all this yes... ok
<jdstrand> still, it would be nice to not have it if firefox-3.5 is no longer available
<jdstrand> jaunty doesn't have a 3.5 profile, no
<asac> but 3.0? ;)
<asac> j.k. i think we never added it there
<jdstrand> or 3.0 :)
<jdstrand> right, just in karmic
 * jdstrand knew you were kidding :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok i think thats all good. so lets fix it on .head
<asac> then dailies get fixed automatically
<asac> and lucid gets properly fixed on next upload
<asac> will probably happen not that far in future
<jdstrand> asac: right
<jdstrand> asac: so you'll pull .head into the lucid branch?
<jdstrand> asac: (whenever you are ready)
<asac> jdstrand: we dont have a lucid branch
<asac> akak .head is the lucid branch
<asac> jdstrand: you can just add a new changelog with UNRELEASED (if there isnt one) on top
<asac> and there you go
<asac> i think i already started next revision
<jdstrand> asac: that is what I was planning-- you mentioning .head made me think there might be something somewhere else :)
<jdstrand> asac: you did start the next revision
<jdstrand> asac: I'm afraid to do anything with the firefox-3.5 profile atm. since it is common packaging and firefox-3.5 is still around in dailies and the archive
<jdstrand> asac: we can do something with it when firefox-3.5 is gone unless you have another idea
<micahg> asac: if firefox-3.5 even installable in the dailies anymore
<micahg> jdstrand: archive branches are separate for firefox-3.5
 * jdstrand nods
<micahg> except for lucid, which should be removed from archive (I think)
<jdstrand> if firefox-3.5 is gone from the dailies, then we should technically be ok
<micahg> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38314073/upload_1463388_log.txt
<micahg> we either need to move ff35 to a firefox-old daily ppa or drop it
<jdstrand> btw, firefox-3.6 in the dailies hasn't built since 20100117 afaict
<jdstrand> (just looking at versions available via apt)
<jdstrand> that was on karmic iirc
<jdstrand> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.6/
<micahg> jdstrand:  3.6.1~hg20100122r33535+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd3~karmic
<micahg> jdstrand: wrong source
<micahg> firefox-3.6 is firefox now
<jdstrand> ah, of course
<jdstrand> micahg: thanks
<azteech> anyone know if there is a ubuntu-branded version out for firefox 3.5/3.6, 64-bit 9.04?
<azteech> now there is one out for 9.10 .. but am running 9.04
<micahg> azteech: Ubuntu branded?
<azteech> yep ..
<micahg> azteech: firefox 3.6 available in PPA per title of channel
<micahg> azteech: we have Firefox and Abrowser
<azteech> tried that - but all I get down is the 3.0 version ...
<micahg> There is no "ubuntu" branding
<micahg> 3.0?
<azteech> yep ...
<micahg> how
<micahg> how are you installing?
<azteech> and when I specifically tell it to download firefox-3.6 I get a pre-release version .. that is giving me fits with java sites ...
<micahg> azteech: there is no more firefox-3.6
<micahg> it's firefox now
<azteech> sudo apt-get install firefox
<micahg> azteech: what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade show?
<ccheney> if he still sees a firefox-3.6 that is probably part of his problem, he must have some other ppa in his sources.list
<azteech> Reading package lists... Done
<azteech> Building dependency tree
<azteech> Reading state information... Done
<azteech> Calculating upgrade... Done
<azteech> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<azteech> stevan@linuxmystique:~$
<micahg> azteech: apt-cache policy firefox
<azteech> that is what I get with dist-upgrade
<azteech> firefox:
<azteech>   Installed: 3.6.1~hg20100122r33535+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd3~jaunty
<azteech>   Candidate: 3.6.1~hg20100122r33535+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd3~jaunty
<azteech>   Version table:
<azteech>  *** 3.6.1~hg20100122r33535+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd3~jaunty 0
<azteech>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<azteech>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<azteech>      3.0.17+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 0
<azteech>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Packages
<micahg> azteech: try pastebin next time
<azteech>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Packages
<azteech>      3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0
<azteech>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<azteech> when I look at the about info, for the version that downloaded it says it is a pre-release version ...
<micahg> azteech: you don't have the firefox-stable ppa
<azteech> okay ..
<azteech> sorry ..
<azteech> don't usually send that much, so forget about pastebin ..
<azteech> okay, so then I need to load the firefox-stable ppa into sources?
<micahg> azteech: yes
 * micahg forgot the command in title won't work on jaunty
<micahg> azteech: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<azteech> micahg - okay, thanks, will load that in and see if that helps then. tks again :)
<micahg> azteech: come back if you need more help
<azteech> I will, thanks again ..
<ccheney> asac: ugh finally running into the problem i had expected of duplicate symbols in the source source c file :-\ i think i have to break the c file into the original files now
<ccheney> s/source/same
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<asac> ccheney: where is the current patch?
<micahg> asac: branding for ff seems to be in universe in the lucid package
<ccheney> asac: haven't regenerated it today yet
<ccheney> asac: i'll stick it up on my chinstrap incoming in a minute
<ccheney> asac: ok its there now
<ccheney> apparently its not the first collision i have had its just the first that caused a miscompile
<ccheney> well not really miscompile, it probably already had that issue, first to fail to compile entirely is more accurate
<asac> k
 * ccheney is glad he did a partial cleanup of the giant source file before, makes it much easier to split it up
<fta> asac, any news about the review?
<azteech> micahg : what you pointed me to worked like a champ. However, still experiencing issues with Java. Which version of java works with the new 3.6? What I had loaded was 6.0.02; but when I look at extensions, I am still being told it is not compatible, and sites I know use java are experiencing display issues.
<BUGabundo> fta: Ch is snapping agin
<BUGabundo> :(
<micahg> azteech: java console?
<azteech> yep ..
<fta> BUGabundo, doing what?
<azteech> and, suspecting jre as well
<micahg> azteech: uninstall it, it stopped working in 3.5 iirc
<BUGabundo> fta: opening pages
<BUGabundo> I'm seeing it in karmic
 * micahg forgot the workaround
<BUGabundo> not lucid
<azteech> okay. what do I use in lieu of?
<BUGabundo> strangely enough
<BUGabundo> oh and firefox 3.7 in karmic lost its icon :(
<fta> *sigh*
<BUGabundo> I'm upgrading my laptop now
<BUGabundo> lets see what happens
<BUGabundo> will restart Ch and try to snap it
<azteech> micahg: never mind - ff just advised it found an update - after it loaded the console update, it came back and said no longer works in 3.6 and that it would automatically be uninstalled at next reboot -
<micahg> azteech: see if this has any answers: https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Using+the+Java+plugin+with+Firefox
<micahg> yep
<azteech> thaks, reading it now. Appreciate the help.
<azteech> s/thaks/thanks
<azteech> anyone know if java version 6 update 10, or later is in the repositories?
<micahg> azteech: for jaunty 16 is in updates
<azteech> okay, thanks.
<asac> ccheney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362935/
<asac> is that the error you are expecting?
<asac> or did i grab the wrong patch?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-26
<ccheney> asac: looking
<ccheney> asac: things like PROP_* are defined in many different c files with differing values in enums afaict
<ccheney> asac: after separating most of the c files to try to work around issues like that i have hit another snag
<ccheney> i'm now somehow getting multiple redefinition of GCancellable
<ccheney> if i add it in i get that, if i don't i get error it can't be found
<ccheney> trying to track down where i am missing a header that is needed
<ccheney> asac: just uploaded my current debdiff
<ccheney> i may just need to get rid of the rest of the monolithic glibc-copy.* files to make it work right
<ccheney> hmm yea that seems to have helped
<ccheney> actually it didn't work after all, just threw an extra error making me think it was fixed
<ccheney> asac: put another version up just now
<ccheney> asac: not sure how to make this work properly :-\
<ccheney> hmm maybe i should have each header in my patch include gio.h
 * ccheney isn't sure whether that is a good idea though
<micahg> asac: am I to try again with TB3 tonight?
<micahg> asac: I think I got it this time :)
<micahg> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/thunderbird/thunderbird.head.TB3-separate_commits
<micahg> asac: For some reason, my tarball is bad, I seem to be pulling the head instead of the version I select
<micahg> but it builds fine
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<White_Sloun> hello, new issue with apparmor & ubuntu 9.04
<White_Sloun> http://pastebin.com/m544ea2e2
<White_Sloun> hello, new issue with apparmor & ubuntu 9.04
<White_Sloun> http://pastebin.com/m544ea2e2
<asac> hi White_Sloun
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<Q-FUNK> hi! any suggestion for Bug #512673 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512673 in firefox "firefox: since 3.6 replaced 3.5, haven't been able to start it more than once" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512673
<asac> fta: how can i recreate a tarball for 4.0.305.0~svn20100123r36929 ?
<asac> chromium?
<asac> get-current-source i guess ;)
<ejat> anyone hv try xmark with ff3.6?
<micahg> asac: ping re tb3
<asac> micahg: it built
<asac> havent come to test yet
<micahg> my version?
<micahg> PPA or local?
 * micahg can test if PPA
<asac> micahg: your branch
<asac> have you tested it?
<micahg> I test built, but my tarball was bad
<asac> right i read that
<asac> will produce a good one for upload
<micahg> asac: k, if you push to PPA, I'll install and test
<micahg> do I need to add the migrator?
<asac> micahg: we need to update the thunderbird-locales-all source package
<micahg> asac: is that langpacks?
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> micahg: i will review and upload your package (and maybe slightly change it) ... so moving on to locales would be best imo
<micahg> asac: k, thanks
<micahg> asac: do I need to download the locales?
 * micahg pulls source
<asac> micahg: pull source ... then you also need to get all .xpis from mozilla ftp
<asac> and put them in xpi
<asac> then i dont know exactly whats the right way forward
<asac> but i think there is a update-langpacks or so rule in debian/rules
<micahg> k
<micahg> yep, update-xpi
<micahg> should I do3.0 or 3.0.1?
<micahg> ugh, they changed release style
 * micahg check with upstream
<jdstrand> asac: oh, I forget to remove -W and -T
 * jdstrand fixes
<asac> thanks
<micahg> asac: should I prepare 3.0 or 3.0.1?
<asac> micahg: 3.0 (langpacks)
<asac> micahg: its a bit crazy that package ... with how transitional packages etc. work
<asac> or how to intermediately drop stuff
<asac> if something doesnt work let me know
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: there were 3 that didn't make it into 3.0
<micahg> asac: should I change maintainer to mozilla team?
<asac> micahg: dont think we need to change maintainer
<micahg> asac: what do I do for the 3 languages that didn't make it, comment out the lines in control?
<micahg> I think they were picked up in 3.0.1
<fta2> asac, bad commit
<fta2> asac, "+Files: src/.pc/html5_video_mimetypes.patch/net/base/{mime_util.cc}"
<fta2> and the license script looks broken
<asac> yes
<asac> good catch
<asac> let me uncomit
<fta2> asac, i don't understand why the diff is so big
<asac> me neither
<fta2> seems like you need to properly sort the entries to avoid that
<fta2> oh, it's licensecheck
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe i didnt run it on the latest orig
<fta2> for multiline copyrights, they are not reported in the same order.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/363310/
<fta2> baaaaad
<asac> fta2: did it manually for thise upload now
<asac> to avoid confusion
<asac> fta2: can you upload latest .head (i did the release tag)
<asac> let me know when its in, so i can tell riddell its there
<asac> he said it would be ok then
<asac> revno: 473
<asac> tags: 4.0.305.0~svn20100123r36929-0ubuntu1
<asac> thanks
<asac> fta2: ^^
<fta2> let me see, i hope i still have that tarball
<fta2> asac, why do you need to document that in d/changelog? it's the initial upload
<asac> fta2: because its a change archive admins refused ... in that way its showing that we addressed that on top
<asac> you can recreate tarball ... i think reject doesnt leave any hashsum around etc.
<fta2> i still have it
<asac> good
<fta2> trunk moved to 5.0.306.0 btw
<fta2> ok, uploading
<fta2> done
<asac> thanks
<asac> urgh
<asac> fta2: crap
<fta2> ?
<asac> i forgot to manually append the license ;)
<asac> want to do that and upload the same version?
<ccheney> asac: do you think i should try including gio.h in all my glib files to work around the duplicate symbol issue?
<asac> its just catting it with one whitspace line
<fta2> asac, sure. could you ask Jonathan to kill it?
<asac> fta2: already did
<asac> aready was rejected
<fta2> *sigh*
<asac> well. i asked for rejecting it ;)
<asac> ccheney: i would need to see the exact issue and the current state of the patch
<asac> i started a git tree locally ... with the patch you gave me yesterday i didnt see the issue you are referring to
<ccheney> asac: current version is up on chinstrap
<asac> ccheney: can you plesae put that to a public place?
<asac> wgettable
<ArneGoetje> asac, ccheney: I need some time with you two to discuss how to proceed with FF-3.6 translations in Launchpad.
<ArneGoetje> asac, ccheney: since 3.6 has been uploaded to lucid already, which translation template does it use?
<ccheney> asac: http://people.canonical.com/~ccheney/libsoup2.4-hardy-backport.diff
<fta2> asac, all done
<asac> thx
<asac> fta2:
<asac> thx
<ccheney> asac: i get conflicts with things like GCancellable which are in both the /usr/include/glib area and in other parts of the original source i am trying to copy over
<asac> ccheney: why do i always need to filter out all this generated stuff?
<asac> i did that like 5 times now :(
<asac> anyway
<ccheney> asac: i was just generating debdiff from original hardy version, maybe i should do something different?
<asac> 18:11 < ccheney> asac: i was just generating debdiff from original hardy version, maybe i should do something different?
<ccheney> yes that was the last thing i said
<asac> yes. a git tree ;)
<ccheney> ah :)
<asac> or bzr ;)
<asac> let me check if we have a bzr import of that tag
<asac> ccheney: do you still have the patch from yesterday?=
<asac> not sure why you needed to split all this up
<ccheney> not anymore
<ccheney> i had problem with some of the variables needing to be copied from various source files that had colliding symbol names (in the c files), then once i broke it up into separate sources the issue with needing to copy parts that collided with the /usr/include/glib stuff happened
<ccheney> i think possibly creating a gio.h include in the proper files might help but i haven't tried that yet
<asac> i didnt see those issues with the patch you had yesterday
<ccheney> eg the PROP_FAMILY one you mentioned
<ccheney> it was part of a enum that collided with some of its values with another enum from another c file
<asac> thats none-sense
<asac> the PROP_FAMLIY was just needed to be copied in the .c file
<asac> lets hope i can still find it
<ccheney> just stick it in one giant enum then?
<asac> no
<asac> use a different prefix if it collieds
<ccheney> because there were separate enum types in each c file with colliding names for their values
<asac> afaik it was just required in the .c files
<asac> yes
<asac> you can prefix that
<asac> e.g.
<asac> GSOCKETADDRESS_PROP_FAMILY
<asac> etc.
<asac> and replace that in the snippets
<ccheney> ok
<asac> if it really happens
<ccheney> yea it was really happening
<asac> your patch yesterday was pretty close
<asac> now everything is busted ;)
<ccheney> its still pretty much there, i just would need to merge the files back together again i guess
<ccheney> then prefix all the enums
<ccheney> probably prefix them first actually so i don't end up messing up some of them, heh
<asac> whatever oyu do ... keep a local history
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> i think the reason it was working before was that i had a include gio.h at the top of the header that i removed
<ccheney> that might be enough to make it work again, i saw it there and thought i had put it there by accident, probably did it when i first started working on the files
<asac> so first thing i had to do in your pach was to include gobj-copy.h
<asac> you didnt do that
<ccheney> then without it i get issues of duplicate symbols
<asac> i didnt add gio.h
<ccheney> hmm ok, i will look at it again and see where i left off
<fta2> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=33163
<jdstrand> ok-- as it turns out, apparmor_parser -r didn't honor the /etc/apparmor.d/disable dir on Jaunty and earlier (disable/ was handling be the initscript)
<jdstrand> so I updated the preinst to unconditionally disable the profile in 9.04 and earlier (it needs abstractions only found in 9.10 anyway) and to check if the profile is disabled
<jdstrand> in postinst
<jdstrand> that should the dailies on jaunty and earlier
<jdstrand> s/should/should fix/
<asac> jdstrand: thanks.
<asac> jdstrand: once thats confirmed i will push an update to the stable ppa and lucid (if you are saying its ready there)
<jdstrand> changes are committed to 3.6 and 3.7-- I tested 3.6 on jaunty
<jdstrand> the jaunty stuff that White_Sloan was seeing was actually not hurting anything-- the profile didn't load and postinst has || true, it was just disconcerting
<asac> ok ok
<asac> in case he shows up i will get him confirm that it didnt cause any havoc
<asac> anyway break
<asac> for a bit
<mbana> does the new FF default to the new JS engine
<micahg> asac: testing tb locales in pbuilder
<asac> micahg: great
<micahg> asac: if it builds where should I push?
<asac> micahg: to your ppa?
<micahg> sure
<micahg> as ppa version (~karmic~ppa1)?
<asac> try to install a langpack
<asac> and check that it works maybe
<micahg> k
<asac> sure
<asac> you can also append ~ppa to the upstream version
<micahg> I'm test building in lucid
<asac> so in case the tarball isnt good we can still bump it
<micahg> asac: I removed the langs that didn'
<micahg> t have packs
<micahg> s/removed/commented out/
<asac> i think thats the wrong approach
<asac> there is amechanism to null them
<asac> in the package
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> I'll check
<asac> i think its basdically shipping empty packages with a different description
<asac> try to figure that
<asac> thats just out of my head
<asac> but i think in the control of the previous upload
<micahg> asac: I'll have to check that tonight then
<asac> there should be precedence of previously existing, but now gone langpacks
<mbana> i guess u guys know
<micahg> asac: I found I missed a step in the packaging, I'll fix it tonight
<mbana> hi, is tracemonkey enabled by default on the ppa package
<micahg> mbana: I think whatever the default upstream for 3.6 is
<asac> right. all upstream.
<mbana> do you know offhand?  i dont want to have to start FF, last time i had 30+ tabs open
<asac> ... there exists no answer to your question because you do not define what new engine means
<asac> its new in that its a new release ;)
<micahg> mbana: you can ask in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<gavin> tracemonkey is on by default in firefox 3.5
<micahg> gavin: I thought that was windows only?
<gavin> no
<micahg> k
<micahg> mbana: ^^
<gavin> the tracemonkey in 3.6 is better though :)
<gavin> (also in 3.6 it's enabled for chrome code)
<micahg> gavin: was it jit that was disabled on linux in 3.5?
<gavin> no, it wasn't disabled
<micahg> hmm
<asac> amd64 was disabled
<micahg> k
<asac> not sure if its enabled now
<micahg> maybe that was it
<gavin> oh, there just isn't code for 64 bit
<asac> right. so nothing changed for that
<gavin> so not really "disabled" as much as "nonexistent" :)
<micahg> gavin: it does an arch test?
<asac> sure. compile time
<micahg> k
<mbana> right.  ok
<mbana> that probably explains it
<mbana> i wasn't experiencing much of a speedup when i tried it
<mbana> do u guys have a32bit ppa for 64bit machine
<mbana> of distro rather
<micahg> mbana: no
<asac> 19:45 < Riddell> asac: just accepted chromium, well done again on a heroic license evaluation feet
<asac> fta: ^^
<micahg> fta: congrats
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/4.0.305.0~svn20100123r36929-0ubuntu1
<jcastro> fta: you're a legend.
<jcastro> asac: you too!
<jcastro> fta: asac: will this be updated throughout the lifecycle the plan for firefox is?
<jcastro> fta: asac: will this be updated throughout the lifecycle /like/ the plan for firefox is?
<jcastro> I suck at english
 * micahg saw the chromium version bump to 5 today
<fta> \o/
<sebner> micahg: I thought chrome just reached v4.x
<micahg> sebner: devel version
<sebner> micahg: I also thought the official v4 version for linux is still beta :P
<micahg> sebner: I'm runnig the daily
<sebner> aye
<micahg> sebner: chrome != chromium
<sebner> micahg: well, chromium is the base of it so ..
<micahg> sebner: yes, but the base can have a devel branch :)
<sebner> micahg: you are more bleeding edge than normal bleeding edge :P
<micahg> sebner: not my regualr browser :)
<sebner> lame then :P
 * micahg uses ff36, but has most of the other browsers installed including ff37 and chromium daily for testing
<sebner> micahg: ff trunk ftw! :)
<micahg> yep
 * micahg might upgrade when ff37 hits beta
 * micahg still has to submit a couple patches upstream to mozilla :)
<sebner> pray they'll accept :P
<fta> jcastro, i will update it but i'm not sure which "channel" would be best to follow. stable will most probably become too old to fast for most
<fta> jcastro, and the codecs are still missing, we need to decide what to do with those
<jcastro> fta: I was thinking -stable in releases and -dev for dev releases
<jcastro> fta: can't go into multiverse?
<fta> no idea, i'm not a lawyer
<jcastro> heh
<fta> i mean, if h264 becomes nonfree to use in 2011, well.. *sigh* i don't know
<fta> jcastro, ^^, also, to send the next update, we need at least one channel to jump over the version we just uploaded, could take some time :P
<jcastro> hah
<fta> so my guess is that a lot of people still using the daily ppa will keep using it
<[reed]> [13:08:26] * micahg still has to submit a couple patches upstream to mozilla :)
<[reed]> I look forward to seeing them.
<micahg> [reed]: as soon as I have time :)
<fta> jcastro, if stable for linux is also 4.0.249.78, our 4.0.305.0 is far ahead :P
<fta> asac, you're the only contributor to chromium-browser.head, 15% of the commits, thanks for the license work
<fta> overall, 475 commits in 442 days, just for packaging :P
<asac> fta: yeah. great. no problem. thanks for getting all this going ;)
<sebner> asac: Wondering, why Canonical didn't make a deal with Google
<asac> sebner: about what?
<sebner> asac: Yahoo as default search provider
<micahg> asac: rick made a post to the devel list
 * asac  checks
<fta> asac, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html
<asac> heh. ok
<asac> so its sent
<asac> yes. thats how it is ;)
<sebner> asac: now you don't need to hold back the informations :P
<asac> there is not much information
<sebner> well, I'm sure it was not made public for a while
<asac> google seems to not like their users enough to keep them by default ;)
<sebner> It's a little bit crazy though. Google pays mozilla for being default and yahoo pays canonical for changing it
<asac> heh. one point of looking at it
<sebner> asac: I'd be happy if my changed search engines won't change on ff updates ;)
<micahg> sebner: that's on my list of things to patch ;)
<sebner> micahg: heh, that's annoys me since years :P
<micahg> sebner: I only heard about it a few weeks ago
<sebner> micahg: nah, I'm seeing this since years (maybe you FF addon is at fault)
<sebner> *your
<micahg> sebner: no, we know what it is...now it just needs a patch
<sebner> great ^^
<rickspencer3> hi guys
 * sebner is too lazy to delete the same search engines over and over again
<sebner> heya rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> well, according to the internet, I have sold ubuntu to Yahoo!
<rickspencer3> sorry about that
<rickspencer3> it was an accident
<rickspencer3> :/
<sebner> wth?
 * sebner is not sure if he should start laughing xD
<sebner> rickspencer3: I have the feeling if you told Google about the deal they would have paid more but it's quite stupid to pay money twice
<rickspencer3> sebner, I can't really discuss our discussions with mozilla and/or google
<rickspencer3> but suffice to say, our first choice was to stick with Google
 * micahg is afraid to ask the question I'm thinking, rickspencer3: PM?
<rickspencer3> micahg, you can ask
<rickspencer3> it's just there is some things that business partners ask me to not discuss
<rickspencer3> I'll just tell you if I can't say because of that
<micahg> rickspencer3: you sure?
 * sebner is interested too
<rickspencer3> go ahead and ask
<rickspencer3> what can it hurt?
<micahg> does this affect the branding since we're changing an app default?
<rickspencer3> hmm
<micahg> a lot :P
<asac> no
<rickspencer3> sadly, I can't answer that because I don't know what you mean :/
<asac> he wonders if we have to go for iceweasel or abrowser now
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> good question
<rickspencer3> the answer is "no"
<micahg> k
<rickspencer3> it's pretty common for folks who distribute FIrefox to change the search provider
<rickspencer3> (and there are other common changes like links and stuff)
<rickspencer3> however, if you change it too much from the default experience, then Mozilla requests you don't use the "Firefox" brand
<sebner> rickspencer3: btw, secret question ... Alice told me that she'll reply in the New Year, so I'm wondering if I should write a reminder mail. people tend to forget poor sebner :(
<rickspencer3> suffice to say, this change will not suprise the great folks at Mozilla
<rickspencer3> sebner, hmm
<rickspencer3> I'll see her next week
<rickspencer3> find me online next week and I can reconnect you guys
<sebner> rickspencer3: wondering about changing "too much", Changing the search provider is a big deal as they get money for it
<mconnor> omgchange!!!!111one
<mconnor> (j/k)
<sebner> rickspencer3: sure. thanks a lot. I just want to make sure I'm not that annoying to you guys
<rickspencer3> sebner, yeah, this is one that is ok, and like I say, Mozilla will not be surprised by this change
<sebner> kk
<mconnor> sebner: there's a _bunch_ of partner builds with different defaults
<asac> he ... there he is ;)
<asac> hi mconnor
<mconnor> hey asac :)
 * sebner has the feeling mconnor is some kind of VIP but I don't know him :(
<mconnor> sebner: it's okay, I fly under a lot of radar
<rickspencer3> heh
<asac> stealth mode ;)
<mconnor> mostly
 * sebner googles for Mike Connor
<sebner> mconnor: I doubt you are the 83 year old actor? ^^
<mconnor> sebner: nope, not even close
<sebner> Mike Connor, Firefox's development leader
<sebner> OHHHHH
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> have I mentioned lately what cool guys the Mozilla team are?
<mconnor> ;)
<mconnor> I do stuff
<rickspencer3> so apparantly, there is a wide spread belief that Google is an open source company that donates their services to the internet, and never monetizes searches
<sebner> mconnor: Are you now here to tease asac and rickspencer3?
<rickspencer3> this makes it rather harder to discuss search providers than I thought it would be :)
<mconnor> rickspencer3: perceptions are funny like that
<mconnor> sebner: I've been hanging in this channel for a year or so, I think
<sebner> mconnor: I not sure I've seen you before (I'm also quite a while here), you are not talking that much usually are you?
<mconnor> no, I lurk a lot
<sebner> hahah
 * sebner too
<mconnor> I don't troll Linux people anymore
<mconnor> ;)
<mconnor> people take it seriously since the whole iceweasel thing
<sebner> mconnor: Really a honor to meet you and I'm sure you hear that a lot but thx for making such a great browser :)
<mconnor> :)
<sebner> mconnor: well, Debian != Ubuntu
<mconnor> true, moreso these days, but people took that whole thing as a giant "I hate Linux" thing
<rickspencer3> :(
<mconnor> which isn't true, but meh
<sebner> mconnor: I think I'm a little bit too "young" as I'm using Ubuntu since 2006 and that naming thing happened in 2005 iirc? I've always thought that Debian is too strict regarding this issue but we have to respect the DFSG
<mconnor> naming/branding is a hard thing
<sebner> I guess so :(
<mconnor> I watch how projects handle it, it's hard
<mconnor> Ubuntu has the same tricky thing with downstream distros
<sebner> mconnor: yeah, what do you think about our "abrowser"
<mconnor> sebner: it's not a bad approach, I haven't looked at the details
<sebner> mconnor: I'm just wondering about Fedora using Firefox where Debian is not. Fedora is known to be pretty strict with that stuff normally
<asac> sebner: you can look yourself
<asac> fedora uses firefox
<asac> trademark != license
<asac> and they seem to have the same approach as we have wrt the non-free icon
<asac> if you ask why fedora thinks thats ok, you need to ask them directly i guess
<sebner> asac: kk, just thought he might have an idea as he's not only lurking around in Ubuntu land I suppose :)
<asac> i think fedora is most concerned about binary blobs for code
<asac> as those cannot be changed
<asac> otherwise they probably have a similar practical approach as we wrt to artwork for branding
<sebner> aye
<micahg> news about search engine switch hit phoronix: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Phoronix/~3/AHNpsPqZpzY/vr.php
<and`> asac: what's the point in having yahoo as search engine?
<sebner> and`: €€€
<and`> k, got it
<rickspencer3> and`, I thought I was quite direct and concise about the reasoning
<rickspencer3> was I not?
<sebner> heh
<rickspencer3> phoronix article seems quite factual
<and`> rickspencer3: I saw a bug on the firefox package about it, didn't read any blog post or other source
<rickspencer3> I meant that seriously
<rickspencer3> hope it didn't come off as snitty
<rickspencer3> ah
 * sebner is wondering when the first flame/complain mails will show up
 * micahg doesn't think the title sounds so good
<micahg> bug?
<rickspencer3> and`, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2010-January/002396.html
<and`> micahg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/292693
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292693 in firefox-3.0 "Revert to old firefox startup site (dup-of: 305905)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305905 in ubufox "start.ubuntu Google CSE has fewer features" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<and`> also
<and`> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/292693
<and`> and more
<and`> rickspencer3: ty, I'm not subscribed to u-desktop, that's why :)
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> I sent to u-devel as well
<micahg> and`: nothing in there about changing search engine iirc, just people complaining
<and`> rickspencer3: the reasoning looks sane enough :)
<rickspencer3> well "reasoning" and "Internet" don't usual cooperate too well
<rickspencer3> ;)
<micahg> firefox 3.5 is going to lose its lead as most popular browser in the world soon
<sebner> micahg: 3.6 or maybe 4.0 will fill the gap
<micahg> sebner: it'll take time :)
<micahg> http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-weekly-201003-201004
<and`> rickspencer3: I think Google has become a point of reference for everyone out there, so there will be lots of complains, but that's normal
 * sebner is sad about the linux line :(
<micahg> this is more accurate: http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-weekly-200927-201004
<rickspencer3> and`, right
<micahg> or rather more reflective
<rickspencer3> and folks tend to think that Google does not monetize your searches or track your usage or anything
 * micahg tries to use startpage.com
<and`> rickspencer3: for example, the yahoo italian website is not really good and it takes sometime to load cause images et all, the google homepage is simple and easy to use, and that's what users want
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> well *some* users
<rickspencer3> but if you like Google, go for it
<rickspencer3> I will not restrict anyone's choice
<and`> I'm an Iceweasel user so no prob for me, was just saying my two cents about this :)
<sebner> rickspencer3: hasn't history told us that the welfare of the few count more than the welfare of the many? ^^
<and`> Iceweasel / Chrome
<micahg> sebner: or the one... :)
 * sebner uses FF and epiphany
<and`> ephy is good too
<sebner> micahg: heh :)
<and`> had some issues with the transition to webkit, but looks fine so far
<and`> poor asac, he will receive all the complaints himself
<and`> lol
<rickspencer3> I think firefox is the best browser atm (for many reasons) so we should keep it as the default
<sebner> and`: ack
<sebner> rickspencer3: ack
<and`> yep, it's still the best for now, but won't be in the next 2-3 years
<and`> or even less
<micahg> news hit the planet: http://popey.com/blog/2010/01/26/yahoobuntu/
<micahg> rickspencer3: you sure about yahoo not tracking search results
 * micahg would prefer to give canonical the revenue :)
<sebner> micahg: what's the difference in google tracking and yahoo?
<sebner> and`: chrome is overhyped imho
<micahg> sebner: good builds profiles of your searching to display ads elsewhere
<micahg> s/good/google/g
<sebner> haha
<sebner> micahg: and yahoo?
<micahg> sebner: idk
<rickspencer3> micahg, I don't know what htey track
<rickspencer3> but I know that they don't share *any* usage data with their partners
<micahg> k
 * sebner continues using Google and I'm happy with it
<sebner> rickspencer3: But you get a fix amount of money or does that depend on how many user really use Yahoo as default search?
<rickspencer3> it depends on the how many people use it
<rickspencer3> but they just say how much we made
<sebner> ic
<sebner> rickspencer3: Can I ask you a "delicate" question?
<rickspencer3> sure
<rickspencer3> go for it
<sebner> rickspencer3: Will you stay with Google search or don't you care what you use (Yahoo)?
 * rickspencer3 wishes more people would ask me questions rather than make up crazy stories for their blogs ;)
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<sebner> lol
<rickspencer3> I think I'll switch to Google
<rickspencer3> when I do normal searches, I don't find much difference
<rickspencer3> for a while, i had a really bad taste in my mouth concerning Google
<rickspencer3> so I didn't use Google for like 6 months
<rickspencer3> Yahoo! was fine *except* when searching for programming related topics
<rickspencer3> so like "pygtk format TreeView Column" that kind of stuff always seemed better on Google
<sebner> rickspencer3: so that's the reason for Google or is it out of habit?
<rickspencer3> no, because I occasionally search for coding related stuff, and Google does better with that than Yahoo!
<rickspencer3> I also use Google code search once every week or two
<sebner> kk
<sebner> thx for answering :)
<rickspencer3> sure sebner, no problem
<rickspencer3> what about you?
<sebner> Copy&Paste
<sebner> * sebner continues using Google and I'm happy with it
<sebner> rickspencer3: on every firefox update I have the bug that my search engines are reset to default Ubuntu Firefox so I don't really care for the extra work anyways
<asac> sebner: thats a bug as you said
<asac> we know how to fix it
<asac> we were just trying to find a better way to fix it
<sebner> asac: yeah I know, just wanted to mention it to rickspencer3 :P
<sebner> asac: for the last years? ^^
<asac> years?
<rickspencer3> uh?
<asac> it came to my attention only after ffox 3.5
<rickspencer3> asac, as soon as we find someone to replace you, I'll assign the bug to them while they think I am still in charge
 * micahg was going to try to fix the bug at some point...
<asac> rickspencer3: heh. ok.
<rickspencer3> micahg, please, by all means
<asac> rickspencer3: anyway, that just needs to get done. and this change elevates the importance (its even on the planning wiki)
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> thanks asac
<sebner> asac: ok, you might be right but 3.5 is already pretty old too :P
<asac> its there since karmic, yes.
 * sebner uses lucid
<sebner> so old ..
<asac> maybe you ran the dailies ;)
<asac> sebner: thats good. it means you will see the fix first ;)
<sebner> asac: ;)
<sebner> asac: I use -devel on my productive machine since ~gutsy I think
<sebner> huhu ccheney :D
<ccheney> sebner: hi, my power went out for a while :-\
<sebner> ccheney: O_o, what a horror :\
<ccheney> sebner: wasn't too long but it did manage to set off my smoke detectors, i found out one of them appears to be defective
<ccheney> ~ 10 smoke detectors going off at the same time isn't very pleasant
<sebner> O_o
<sebner> I suppose so :)
<sebner> rickspencer3: typo?
<sebner> We
<sebner> would certainly want to do anything to damage this relationship.
<rickspencer3> yeah yeah
<sebner> :)
<ccheney> hey what happened to the daily bootcharts after jan 13?
<ccheney> did it move somewhere else?
<asac> bdrung: xul-ext-greasemonkey is broken with ffox 3.6
<asac> actually it breaks firefox 3.6
<ccheney> hmm just noticed he asked that in the wrong channel
<asac> firefox only starts once
<BUGabundo> ohh I just read
<BUGabundo> we are now using yahoo ?!!?!
<BUGabundo> WTH
<BUGabundo> some one smack me a big one, I want to wake up
 * BUGabundo and so it begins.... trolls coming :)
<asac> bdrung: can you poke and see if there is anything missing in package that is in .xpi?
<asac> .xpi seems to work
<asac> i noticed that you just put the .xpi in the orig?
<asac> why not use xpi-unpack?
<asac> putting xpi in orig isnt nice for debdiffs ;)
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> didn't even get a reply
<asac> you didnt say anything ;)
<asac> ccheney: so you said your last status on libsoup has duplicated symbols?
<asac> with the libglib?
<asac> on the system?
<ccheney> yea
<asac> or even inside libsoup
<asac> ccheney: which symbols?
<ccheney> GCancellable
<asac> why do you need to add that?
<ccheney> i think there were a few others
 * ccheney is working on finishing the upload for OOo 3.2.0~rc3 since doko contacted him about it, then will be on that, assuming my power doesn't go out anymore today :(
<asac> i mean if its already in glib then we can just use that GCancellable
<asac> sure
<asac> just want to help
<ccheney> yea i think i would need to include the header for it
<asac> right.
<ccheney> seems to be the gio.h that i should be including?
<ccheney> that was part of what i was talking about earlier
<asac> gio.h feelslike its a high level header
<rickspencer3> didn't this exact same conversation happen like 4 hours ago?
<ccheney> at least when looking through some of the headers they have a way to cause it to fail out if you include them directly
<asac> /usr/include/glib-2.0/gio/gio.h:#include <gio/gcancellable.h>
<ccheney> rickspencer3: i thought so
<sebner> BUGabundo: €€€€€€€€€€€€
<asac> ccheney: yes, they usually prevent direct inclusion ... except from within glib code itself
<BUGabundo> sebner: ahah
<ccheney> asac: yea and including gio/gcancellable.h directly appears to cause it to bomb out
<ccheney> asac: yea
<ccheney> asac: so sounds like my plan to include gio.h should work then, i think that was what was happening by accident before
<ccheney> i had stuck gio.h in glib-copy.h without remembering i had done it and then removed it :-\
<asac> i really think its too much to include full gio
<asac> you ried to set the constants?
<asac> tried
<asac> #if !defined (__GIO_GIO_H_INSIDE__) && !defined (GIO_COMPILATION)
<ccheney> oh yea i suppose i could fake that part
<sebner> asac: you really only need to answer with "€€€€€€€" when people are asking about the switch :P
<BUGabundo> heeheh
<BUGabundo> sebner: I bet, since I see non other
<BUGabundo> but asac knows me well enough if we wants to explain the _oficial_ one one day :D
<sebner> hahaha
<asac> the discussion is on -devel for now ... i try to stay out of it as long as possible
<asac> (mailing list)
<asac> if you have particular questions, shoot though
<ccheney> i'm sure it will be easily changeable to whatever you want, unlike what will probably happen with iPhoneOS 4.0 wrt Bing
<rickspencer3> there are only two changes
<rickspencer3> 1. search page will respect your search provider choice
<rickspencer3> 2. default will be Yahoo!
<rickspencer3> it's not really complex
<rickspencer3> :)
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm subed to most Ubuntu MLs. but no longer read them :\
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: as I hoped
<BUGabundo> I'm not worried
<ccheney> BUGabundo: so now you can set your default to Bing ;-)
<BUGabundo> well then again, I use mostly Chormium now
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: 1. search page will respect your search provider choice; 2. default will be Yahoo!
<rickspencer3> I don't think Mozilla shops Bing yet
<BUGabundo> GET WAY GET AWAY ccheney
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> thanks asac
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: 1. search page will respect your search provider choice; 2. default will be Yahoo! - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> do ppl even read /TOPICs this days ?
<ccheney> so does the yahoo change only affect lucid or the 3.6 backports as well?
<asac> no ... but i can say: see /topic
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> aha
<rickspencer3> I think that mozilla actually recommends bing over google for privacy reasons, but there wasn't enough user demand to ship the plugin or something
<asac> ccheney: lucid only
<BUGabundo> so direct question:
<BUGabundo> asac: rickspencer3: Why ?
<ccheney> asac: ok
<asac> BUGabundo: why what?
<rickspencer3> BUGabundo, why the change?
<BUGabundo> why yahoo after google for so long ?
<BUGabundo> and why at distro level
<asac> read the mail
<asac> in the topic
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> and not follow upstream
<rickspencer3> because Yahoo! has offered to do a rev share with us
<rickspencer3> "us" being Canonical, I suppose
<BUGabundo> (11:33:33 PM) asac: if you have particular questions, shoot though
<asac> yeah
<rickspencer3> so basically, this will generate revenue for Ubuntu development
<rickspencer3> but yeah, it's in the mail ;)
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: I know you know this: Canonical != Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> except that Canonical funds Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> so partenesiph should be with the community
<BUGabundo> yeah I know
<sebner> rickspencer3: asac You should really write all the stuff down on a wiki page or something like that, repeating it over and over again is extremely weakeing
<rickspencer3> 100+ developers that expect to be paid
<rickspencer3> ;)
<BUGabundo> we are discussing Angels Sex
<rickspencer3> ?
<BUGabundo> sebner: asac will do a blog post... some way along
<sebner> +n
<BUGabundo> and get 300 comments
<rickspencer3> no
<rickspencer3> asac nooooo
 * sebner just read Angels Sex and is curious
<rickspencer3> asac needs to work, not write blog posts :)
<sebner> ROFL
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: common popular Portuguese saying
<sebner> asac: haha, now that your boss is here you need to work hard!
<rickspencer3> sebner, I am not asac's boss
<rickspencer3> ;)
<sebner> rickspencer3: in germany it's 00:42, mind that or asac will complain at the court :P
<hggdh> actually, Angels sex sounds more like two (or more) angels banging it out
<rickspencer3> hehe
 * sebner is worried about the topic here :P
<BUGabundo> if he was asac boss, when asac is telling is drunk partying, asac would be out of a job
 * BUGabundo ducks
<rickspencer3> ok
<BUGabundo> hggdh: dirty mind
<BUGabundo> not the "doing it"
<sebner> rickspencer3: I thought you are desktop platform manager?
<hggdh> :-)
<bdrung> asac: the xpi in orig is not my fault. i prefer xpi-unpack for generating the source (like you). i did only the merge, but i do not use greasemonkey. so i am not the best person to search for the bug.
<BUGabundo> but their actual fisiologic sex
<rickspencer3> searching for Angels sex is generating some interesting results, btu I don't think they are what BUGabundo meant
<BUGabundo> ahah
<sebner> Copy&Paste
<sebner> * sebner just read Angels Sex and is curious
<hggdh> oh. Angel's Sex
<sebner> * sebner just read Angels Sex and is curious
<sebner> * sebner just read Angels Sex and is curious
<sebner> ah wrong
<sebner> * sebner is worried about the topic here :P
<sebner> * sebner is worried about the topic here :P
<sebner> * sebner is worried about the topic here :P
<sebner> :P
<BUGabundo> sebner: rickspencer3: means MOOT POINT,
<rickspencer3> ok
<ccheney> back on topic people, which is mozilla development :)
<rickspencer3> that was not apparant from web searches ;)
<rickspencer3> ok ccheney
 * hggdh is now curious
<sebner> rickspencer3: good that asac is not following the conversation or he'll never finish his work :P
<asac> bdrung: damn ;) ... it was wortth a try
<BUGabundo> I'm having more fun with the typo expansys marked Android Nexus One for 0,49€ LOLOL
<sebner> haha
<sebner> too late
 * ccheney thinks asac should be sleeping by now
<ccheney> maybe he is a robot
 * sebner too
<sebner> asac is a bot!
<bdrung> asac: :) is the a new upstream release?
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: that's because you are using Yahoo.. try Google
<asac> bdrung: the .xpi works somewhat
 * BUGabundo DIES
<asac> hmm. now i cant see the debdiff in launchpad becaus eof the xpi :)
<sebner> rickspencer3: speaking about the money for paying the employees .. But we don't need to be afraid that this deal with yahoo is a cry for help and the 10 million dollar from the beginning are slowly disappearing completely?
<rickspencer3> sebner, this is not a cry for help
<rickspencer3> :)
<sebner> good to know ^^
<BUGabundo> 10 mil?
<BUGabundo> that's nice to know
<sebner> BUGabundo: well, Canonical was founded in 2004 with 10 mil of capital
<BUGabundo> the domain alone is valued in 2M$ http://dndetails.com/ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> LOLOL http://dndetails.com/canonical.com is worthless
<BUGabundo> _just_ 79k$
<BUGabundo> identi.ca values more then both put together http://dndetails.com/identi.ca
<BUGabundo> amazing
<BUGabundo> lovely
<BUGabundo> LOLOL RD @nixternal: FYI: !kubuntu won't be switching to !yahoo anytime soon - http://is.gd/77arf - Yahoo doesn't work in !konqueror
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-27
 * sebner hopes asac is not working anymore :P
<sebner> rickspencer3: thx for the talk, I'll catch you next week then :)
<rickspencer3> byez
<sebner> gn8 :)
<[reed]> s/Yahoo!/Bing/
<[reed]> however, Bing is a fine choice
<[reed]> Bing is a good competitor to Google
<pace_t_zulu> whoa
<pace_t_zulu> bing... really?
<[reed]> you do know that MSFT is buying Yahoo!'s search division, right?
<[reed]> so, it's effectively bing -> yahoo -> ubuntu
<[reed]> which is amusing
<[reed]> makes fixing bug 1 even more interesting ;)
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<haba713> hi! have you considered to add mozilla lightning/sunbird to ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa?
<ripps> So I hear everybody is complaining about the yahoo switch in firefox, good thing I use chromium, and none of this concerns me
<vish> rickspencer3: while you guys are considering partnering with yahoo! , you should ask them to remove the warning "Of OS not supported"  , users get if they are using Yahoo!Mail in Ubuntu ;)
<vish> warning is rather > " The all-new Yahoo! Mail has not been tested with your operating system.
<vish> You can choose to continue anyway, or simply go to Yahoo! Mail Classic."
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<asac> so can i look at email?
<asac> e.g. is it still reasonably calm=?
<vish> asac: are you asking about the yahoo!mail ? or the mailing list discussion?
<asac> both
<vish> asac: ML , seems well behaved ;) however you might wanna look at this blog , > http://www.chuckfrain.net/blog/2010/01/26/forced-changes-in-my-browser/
<vish> asac: yahoo!mail , works fine , i'v been using it for more than a year or ever since new yahoo came into use and havent had any problems
<asac> that title looks trollish
<vish> yeah , the title could have been better ;)
<vish> but the suggestion in the blog isnt really too bad
<asac> "forces changes in my browser" ;)
<vish> might calm down the chicken littles ;)
<asac> heh yeah
 * asac  checks whether chromium biuld on all three archs
<asac> great
<asac> sitting in bin NEW for armel, i286 and amd64
<asac> bug 511151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511151 in sun-java6 "java are not reconize by firefox 3.6 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511151
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: didn't micah said sun did not update for the new stuff  in 3.6?
<asac> fta2: does chromium look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<fta2> asac, it used to
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: i dont know if they updated something ... what i know is that it should still work, but just is in the wrong location
<fta2> so i'd say yes
<asac> fta2: ok ;)
<fta2> Conflicting tags:
<fta2>     4.0.305.0~svn20100123r36929-0ubuntu1
<fta2> asac, did you touch the tag yesterday? i moved it after the 3rd try
<fta2> fta@cube:/data/bot/chromium-browser.head $ bzr tags
<fta2> 4.0.305.0~svn20100123r36929-0ubuntu1 475
<asac> fta2: i ran debcommit -r
<asac> odd
<asac> i knew i had a release before
<asac> then checked with bzr tags
<asac> and was amazed that i didnt see any
<asac> so i was able to just tag the new upload without --delete first
<asac> strange
<asac> also bzr didnt complain
<asac> e.g. so the tag probably was just on your side
<fta2> i just committed a fix for the daily, lp was down
<fta2> them, it started to complained about the tag for push & pull
<fta2> maybe the tag needs to be updated manually on lp...
<fta2> weird
<asac> fta2: what about ffmpeg package ... you think you can try to get that in the archive?
<asac> i assume you should split it to not contain the non-free bits
<asac> but probably one needs to check if we can split to multiverse by just binary packages
<asac> but i think it needs separate sources
<fta2> can you ask someone if it's possible? i think it is
<fta2> but well, i don't know
<fta2> libavcodec52 is in main
<fta2> libavformat52 too
<fta2> libavutil-extra-49 is in multiverse
<fta2> asac, ^^
<fta2> but we now ship a sumo of those
<asac> fta2: what does "a sumo of those" mean?
<asac> fta2: so i would like to move to dev channel for the follow up uploads of chromium
<asac> is the packaging merged already there?
<fta2> asac, yes, i want to use a channel too. did you read my comments about that to jcastro yesterday?
<asac> no
<fta2> asac, the sumo lib is just a single .so containing all the objects that used to be in 3 different .so. we had to do that to avoid the LD_LIBRARY_PATH which was making the totem plugin crash
<asac> right
<asac> but nonfree sumo is still split from free?
<fta2> no, it's a completely different .so
<fta2> each codec deb provides a single sumo
<asac> ok
<asac> !info libevas-svn-05-engines-x lucid
<ubottu> libevas-svn-05-engines-x (source: evas): Evas module providing the X11 engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9.063-1 (lucid), package size 54 kB, installed size 212 kB
<rickspencer3> vish, I use Yahoo mail, and have been for like 10 years, never got "not supported"
<rickspencer3> I wonder if it's because I don't use the the fancy dhtml interface
<mconnor> yeah, it's the DHTML thing they browser sniff on
<mconnor> and sniff badly, I might add
<vish> rickspencer3: you use the old yahoo!classic or the new yahoo!mail ? , i sent the screenshot btw [taken today] ;)
<rickspencer3> old school
<rickspencer3> vish, I'm following up right now, actually
<rickspencer3> sending an email to the folks who know the folks at Yahoo!
<rickspencer3> I'll try to get it straightened out
<rickspencer3> vish, I assume it actually works fine, right?
<vish> rickspencer3: yeah , it works fine[without any problems I can remember] but just this annoying message.. was/is pretty embarrassing when telling others to migrate to Ubuntu
<mconnor> rickspencer3: they have some weird weird UA sniffing, we get that on nightly builds
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks vish
<rickspencer3> thanks mconnor
<vish> rickspencer3: thanks for looking into it :)
<mconnor> rickspencer3: how's the wave of hatred hitting you today? ;)
<rickspencer3> mconnor, quiet ...
<rickspencer3> too quiet
<rickspencer3> ;)
<mconnor> oh, that's even worse, yeah'
<rickspencer3> I am pleasantly surprised by counterbalancing voices in the community
<mconnor> yeah, that's a good sign, and it's good that there's a healthy debate
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> the word "whore" was used maybe a bit more than I would like :/
<mconnor> ah, yes
<mconnor> well
<mconnor> that'll happen
<rickspencer3> but I did want to ensure a good long time to have the discussion and get feedback before we made the change
<mconnor> yeah, that's good if you can do it
<vish> rickspencer3: slashdot had a nicer twist > "this would seem to mean that Microsoft will be paying people for using Ubuntu"  ;)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> I guess
<rickspencer3> vish, tbh, it's hard to find companies that *haven't* partnered with Microsoft in some way
<rickspencer3> they have deals with everyone, it seems
 * rickspencer3 checks slashdot
<mconnor> MS isn't _nearly_ as evil as they used to be
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> right, ever since I quit
<rickspencer3> :/
<mconnor> d'oh
<rickspencer3> I lowered the Microsoft evil average, and raised the Canonical level ;)
<rickspencer3> j/k
<mconnor> I mean, I know MS wants to make lots of money.  I'm cool with that.
<rickspencer3> yeah, well, they don't make it like they used to
<mconnor> true
<rickspencer3> I still have a few friends who work there, and it seems things have changed
<mconnor> but the license to print money thing was never going to last, it didn't for IBM either
<rickspencer3> yup
<rickspencer3> tbh, they are still pretty evil, I think
<rickspencer3> in the sense that they would make things the way they used to be if they could
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<mconnor> sure, and google wants to know everything you do online
<BUGabundo_work> does the new agreement with Yahoo, mean they will fix their pages to work with Ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo_work> and any FLOSS browser?
<mconnor> any?
<BUGabundo_work> ok, major
<mconnor> doubtful, we've had agreements for years ;)
<BUGabundo_work> mconnor: and you are ?
<BUGabundo_work> firefox dev?
<mconnor> but they really just need to fix their UA sniffing
<mconnor> yup
 * BUGabundo_work confirms with /whois
<micahg> asac: we can update the package hook to allow bugs to be filed
<asac> micahg: thanks. i think we already did that
<micahg> asac: yeah, that's what pitti said, but it doesn't work :(
<asac> micahg: is that true for hardy?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> it doesn't work on karmic
<micahg> asac: it's not in the ff36 hook
<micahg> and the ff36 hook isn't installed
<asac> micahg: we should merge it over for sure
<asac> now that we have a package to file bugs against
<micahg> asac: it's in there, just the install is disabled
<asac> guess we already renamed the source package to firefox?
<asac> ah ok
<micahg> yep
<asac> thats easy enough
<asac> lets see who first gets to it. would be good to have it in tomorrows dailes
<asac> ... ok
<micahg> ok
 * asac has to get lunch
<[reed]> BUGabundo_work: mconnor is the module owner for Firefox
<[reed]> rickspencer3: at least you get to live in our (Mozilla's) world for a while when we release some new feature ;)
<[reed]> like take the awesomebar for example
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> [reed], I remember when the awesome bar rolled out
<rickspencer3> funny to think that people objected at the time
<[reed]> people still object!
<[reed]> it's hilarious
<[reed]> especially because then every other browser copied us
<[reed]> :P
<BUGabundo_work> well I LOVE IT
<BUGabundo_work> I don't remember if I cried FAUL or not
<rickspencer3> huh
<BUGabundo_work> I miss it in chromium :(
<rickspencer3> awesome bar is the awesomest
<BUGabundo_work> +1 rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> [reed], one meme that worries me regarding the Yahoo! default change is that some folks are saying that we are screwing over Mozilla
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> it's sad when people make up information, and that becomes the dominant point of discussion
<rickspencer3> it's like American politics
<BUGabundo_work> err
<BUGabundo_work> well FWIR
<BUGabundo_work> mozilla used to have a cut in hits done by google search
<[reed]> "used to" for some definition of time and space ;)
<BUGabundo_work> [reed]: I'm not sure if it ever ended and if so, when
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> well, official Firefox builds still partner with Google in some parts of the world
<BUGabundo_work> [reed]: but feel free to enlint me
<[reed]> I thought you were talking about Ubuntu
<BUGabundo_work> I have no idea of the limitations of Ubuntu/canonical builds
<mconnor> in some parts of the world?
<[reed]> s/some/most/
<[reed]> but not all
<mconnor> Russia, I guess?
<[reed]> yeah, and I think there's some other place(s), too
<mconnor> not that I recall
<[reed]> been a while since I looked at kev bugs
<mconnor> we had a brief period with Yahoo in Asia
<[reed]> thought we still had Yahoo! somewhere
<[reed]> Japan?
<mconnor> no
<mconnor> there are partner builds thought
<mconnor> though
<[reed]> ah
<mconnor> rickspencer3: fwiw, it's not an awful concern, and tricky to dissuade without saying some stuff
<mconnor> like pointing out relative user bases...
<rickspencer3> mconnor, sorry, not 100% certain what you are referring to :/
<mconnor> rickspencer3: the "screwing over Mozilla" meme
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> right
<mconnor> rickspencer3: I mean, it's amusing, in a way, that people are worried about us not making enough money, considering how often others rail at us for making too much ;)
<rickspencer3> lol
<mconnor> some Debian guy actually accused us of being corrupted by money at FOSDEM last year
<rickspencer3> I am about to go get corrupted by food
<rickspencer3> (i.e. have some breakfast and use the energy from that to do more work ;) )
<mconnor> mmm, breakfast
<fta2> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=33163
<fta2> asac, nss related
<micahg> rickspencer3: I think this line from the slashdot post is great:  Since Yahoo search is now powered by Microsoft's Bing, this would seem to mean that Microsoft will be paying people for using Ubuntu.
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah
<_Groo_> asac: hi asac
<BUGabundo_work> wow double ping  ;)
<_Groo_> asac: BUGabundo_work told me to ask you about the nm 0.8 regression (3g modems not showing up in nm-applet, altought they register correctly in the system)
<_Groo_> asac: it only works if i boot with the 3g modem already in the usb port...
<_Groo_> asac: is there a workaround for it? tried evetyhing i could think of.. restarting nm, nm-applet, removing options and usbserial, replugging, even restarting udev
<asac> what modem is that _Groo_ ?
<asac> _Groo_: have you tried the latest from our daily ppa?
<_Groo_> asac: im using the lucid ones, whats the ppa? the modem is a onda
<_Groo_> asac: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 19d2:0001 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<_Groo_> asac: this was working fine with 8.04 and up, till now...
<_Groo_> asac: ok sometimes it got intermitent aka having to replug it, but never not showing up in nm-applet after the ttyUSB* are created
<_Groo_> asac: can you paste the url for the ppa? ill be happy to test it
<asac> _Groo_: the lucis ones should be up to date
<asac> enough
<asac> hmm
<asac> _Groo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingModemmanager
<asac> please do that
<_Groo_> asac: gonna do that and ill get back to you
<asac> kk
<micahg> asac: does xul-1.9.2 need to have xul191 changelog merged in?
<asac> micahg: yeah. and we need to check if all the changes actually made it into that branch
<micahg> asac: the only thing I know is missing is dh_xul which I'll add later tonight
<micahg> but I can do a diff of the packaging branches to see if anything else is missing
<micahg> bbiab
<asac> micahg: yes. that would be good.
<fta> http://glandium.org/blog/?p=854
<fta> debian 561927 :)
<ubottu> Debian bug 561927 in iceweasel "iceweasel: Can Iceweasel pretend to be Firefox to services such as safebrowsing ?" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/561927
 * [reed] rolls eyes
<[reed]> he's completely wrong as usual
<asac_> heh
<fta> asac_, about the codecs, should i just upload and wait? or do you see something that needs to be improved 1st?
<asac_> fta: is the license file correct?
<asac_> dont have it in front of me
<asac_> would have to check
<fta> asac_, it's mostly a copy of the ffmpeg one
<fta> needs review for sure
<asac_> ok. does the ffmpeg package do some stripping in get-orig-source or something?
<asac_> e.g. is that dfsg?
<asac_> if so we should check if we can strip the same
<bdrung> asac_: do you have time in 30 mins to sponsor an ff extension (webfav)?
<asac_> bdrung: what changes?
<bdrung> asac_: rename to xul-ext-<foo>
<asac_> is that in debian?
<asac_> who is maintainer there?
<bdrung> asac_: it's my rename all ubuntu only packages to xul-ext-<foo>
<bdrung> asac_: we are the maintainer and it's only in ubuntu.
<asac_> why are the source packages renamed?
<gnomefreak> micahg: are you around? i have a few questions
<asac_> was there any real reason (dont want to question things again)
<asac_> ?
<bdrung> asac_: binary packages (not source)
<asac_> i thoght that was only for binary package names
<asac_> ah
<asac_> bfiller: is the webfav extension free floating or is anyone from your team maintaining that?
<bdrung> asac_: my only source change was showcase
<asac_> bfiller: e.g. packaging wise
<asac_> bdrung: i think we hsould wait for bfiller, but in general yes. i can sponsor that
<gnomefreak> i thouhgt source name == rename and depends on bin name
<bdrung> gnomefreak: ?
<asac_> dont understand that either ;)
<asac_> maybe rephrase
<gnomefreak76> damnit
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> micahg: why was SM2 SM2.1 striped of the gnome-support and other binaries (off hand dont recall what was built with it outside of the gnome-*
<micahg> shouldn't have been
<gnomefreak> oh yeah *-browser and so on
<micahg> I haven't looked at his package yet
<micahg> probably done wrong
<gnomefreak> micahg: his PPA doesnt have any of it
<micahg> I take no responsibility for his package
 * gnomefreak just installed both 2.0 2.1 and no other binaries were with it
<micahg> I haven't had time to review
<micahg> next week hopefully
<micahg> that's what I told him
<gnomefreak> micahg: i know that. just mentioning to ask him about it if im not here. but in no way is it close to ready
<micahg> k, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> he said he built off my branch but nothing is close to how i had it
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: BTW, we got the ok for the meeting, during/after 2nd week of feb
<gnomefreak> ok was it posted to the mailing list?
<micahg> gnomefreak: just need to find a time that you, me, asac, and fta are available
<micahg> with 2 weeks notice for the comminity
<gnomefreak> other than the 8th it looks like im open for now
<micahg> fta: when's a good meeting time for you?
<fta> micahg, i pass, don't wait for me
<asac_> _Groo_: did you get that mode info?
<asac_> modem
<micahg> asac_: how does feb 11 around 16:00 UTC look?
<_Groo_> asac_: sorry asac_ not yet , im gonna test it tonight or tomorrow at least
<asac_> micahg: for meeting?
<micahg> asac_: yes
<asac_> micahg: looks good
<asac_> so fta isnt coming ;)?
<micahg> gnomefreak76: Feb 11 16:00 UTC work?
<gnomefre1k76> damnit
<micahg> gnomefre1k76: Feb 11 16:00 UTC work?
<gnomefre1k76> ok it is ~20:55 UTC right?
<micahg> yes
<gnomefre1k76> give me a minute my brain is failing atm
<micahg> 11AM EST
<gnomefre1k76> ah yes
<bdrung> asac_: pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/webfav.ubuntu
<gnomefre1k76> the 11th sounds good
<gnomefre1k76> micahg: asac_ ok ill add it to my calendar
<micahg> gnomefre1k76: do you want to write something up and I'll get it posted to the fridge
<gnomefre1k76> we have an agenda wiki page but i will add the date and time we still need an agenda points
<gnomefre1k76> s/an/
<bdrung> asac_: should we rename ubufox, too?
<gnomefre1k76> wtf is with the nane
<bdrung> gnomefre1k76: ?
<bfiller> asac_: no one is really maintaining it, but I could help if there is work needed
<bfiller> asac_: for webfav that is
<micahg> gnomefre1k76: I see the agenda page and it's empty :)
<gnomefre1k76> give me a minute to get my nick right :(
<gnomefre1k76> micahg: it should be noone has aded anything to it
<bdrung> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/webfav.ubuntu/+merge/18162
<gnomefre1k76> ill be back in a minute :(
<gnomefreak> ok feel better now
<micahg> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2010-01-27/multi-process-plugins-on-by-default/
<gnomefreak> oh this can only end badly :(
<gnomefreak> the link in topic that is
<bfiller> bdrung: I'm fine with this change, just clear it with asac_
<gnomefreak76> this is starting to piss me off now
<gnomefreak> ok micahg can you please add the date/time/whatever else you want to be there. I seem to be haivng issues with network i keep losing connection
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'm not so sure about an agenda
<micahg> I can add the time
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok we can discuss agenda later but mainly to get everyone on same page with Lucid Mozilla ect..
<gnomefreak> at this rate ill never get to email
<micahg> k
<gnomefreak> thanks
<bdrung> asac_: your input is required: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/webfav.ubuntu/+merge/18162
<gnomefreak> micahg: also with SM* we need to set signon.startup.prompt to false by default. user will set that when they set up a master password
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> its a bug (havent looked at the bug itself yet but it should not prompt you to give password before browser will open
<gnomefreak> )*\
<gnomefreak> ok really hate this theme bullshit bug :( im gone for the day im not having a good day at all
<mbana> how can i watch http://www.apple.com/ipad/ipad-video/#medium
<mbana> on linux
<micahg> mbana: virtualbox
<micahg> seems like apple is doing some checks instead of letting the browser do the right thing
 * micahg suggests writing apple
<gavin> pretty sure that won't be very productive :)
<bdrung> asac_: can you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/ubufox.ubuntu?
<fta> mbana, just open this in totem: http://movies.apple.com/media/us/ipad/2010/tours/apple-ipad-video-us-20100127_r480-9cie.mov
<asac_> bdrung: why do you push that to ubuntu-dev?
<bdrung> asac_: because i am not a core-dev, where should i push it instead?
<asac_> as a topic branch ... aka merge request
<asac_> that one is named like a release branch which its not
<bdrung> k
<asac_> usually you push that to ~bdrung
<bdrung> asac_: will rename it
<asac_> no need to put stuff in ubnutu-dev namespace that is a merg
<asac_> e
<bdrung> asac_: moved to https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/rename-ubufox
<asac_> good
<bdrung> asac_: merge request does not work (This branch is not mergeable into lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu.)
<asac_> why?
<asac_> hmm
<bdrung> asac_: probably a bug
<asac_> lets hope
<bdrung> asac_: you should fix the patch system part of ubufox (quilt, but only direct changes)
<asac_> yes
<asac_> i will think about it
<bdrung> asac_: can you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/rename-webfav and release it then?
<bdrung> bfiller was fine with my changes
<asac_> will not work today ;) ... upgrading my system then going to sleep early
<bdrung> k, good night then
<asac_> u2
<asac_> upgrade to lucid finished ;) ... lets hope
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-28
<recmajkemi> hello!
<recmajkemi> how can i integrate foxit in FF? that pdf would open in a tab
<cousteau> mozplugger?
<kbrosnan> would depend on foxit having a linux browser plugin
<cousteau> with mozplugger you can embed applications on firefox
<cousteau> (that's how I installed Shockwave for Windows on Firefox for Linux)
<recmajkemi> thanks ill look into it
<micahg> recmajkemi: it's a matter of setting the plugin to display in the browser I think
<cousteau> gonna step forward to 3.6. bye!
<micahg> yep, mozplugger
<cousteau`irssi> argh! "XML Parsing Error: undefined entity - Location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul - Line Number 31, Column 1: - <window id="main-window"
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: you upgrading from 3.0?
<cousteau`irssi> from 3.5, actually, but I also had 3.0
<cousteau`irssi> I should have uninstalled firefox-3.0-branding first, right?
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: which version?
<micahg> soryr, ubuntu version
<cousteau`irssi> to 3.6, just added the mozillateam ppa
<cousteau`irssi> jaunty
<micahg> which locale?
<cousteau`irssi> spanish
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: if you restart the browser, do you get the same thing?
<cousteau`irssi> yes
<cousteau`irssi> also with firefox-3.0
<micahg> were you using the same profile for 3.0 and 3.5?
<cousteau`irssi> I think I copied it from 3.0 to 3.5, and now from 3.5 to 3.6
<cousteau`irssi> I had an old config for 3.6 beta which was (apparently) removed when I ran 3.6 and replaced with the current one
<cousteau`irssi> OMG, this one was hard to fix... at least I don't have any broken packages now
<cousteau`irssi> yaaay! it works now
<cousteau`irssi> but I lost all my config :'(
<cousteau`irssi> should I copy ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5.abandoned to ~/.mozilla/firefox?
<cousteau`irssi> yesm I should
<cousteau`irssi> only problems right now are that I lost the locales and most of the addons, but that looks easy to solve
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: which option did you select when upgrading?
<cousteau`irssi> micahg: it's working now... I had a problem with packages firefox-branding (3.6) and firefox-3.0-branding both trying to own the same /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<cousteau`irssi> so firefox-branding didn't install (causing broken dependency)
<cousteau`irssi> I tried to uninstall firefox-3.0, and the 1st option was to remove firefox-3.0-branding and install firefox-branding
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: ok, we'll get some updates in for users with 3.0 installed
<cousteau`irssi> but because of /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop, and the two packages not being marked as incompatible, I wasn't able to install it
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: could you please comment on bug 513074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513074 in firefox "profile is corrupted on FF 3.0.17 to 3.6 upgrade (Hardy 8.04 LTS only)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513074
<cousteau`irssi> so I selected the 2nd solution: install abrowser-branding. Once dependencies were fixed, I replaced it with firefox-branding
<cousteau`irssi> now I just have a little mess with config files, but it's kinda solved now
<cousteau`irssi> is there a fast way to find upgrades to all my addons?
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: ok, if you want to comment on that bug, I'll try add the upgrade info from ff3.0
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: use the add-ons manager
<recmajkemi> will 3.6 have xulrunner.-1.9.1?
<recmajkemi> i mean will picture smoothing on zoom work?
<recmajkemi> micahg: thats what i was asking couldn't find the setting.
<recmajkemi> *cant
<micahg> recmajkemi: 3.6 uses xul192
<micahg> recmajkemi: tools -> addons
<cousteau`irssi> micahg: just removed ~/.mozilla/firefox, renamed (and backed up) ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5-abandoned to ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5, ran firefox, and it moved ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5 to ~/.mozilla/firefox, thus importing correctly the configuration
<cousteau`irssi> so it was a problem caused by that firefox-branding weird error
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: k, that's why I'd like you to comment on that bug about it
<micahg> so if the other user confirms, then we'll add the stuff to the package for migrating from 3.0 to 3.6
 * micahg thinks we'll do it anyways 
<cousteau`irssi> now it's the problem with addons, they haven't been upgraded
<cousteau`irssi> what value should extension.update.url have? it's "extensions.update.url;https://versioncheck.addons.mozilla.org/update/VersionCheck.php?reqVersion=%REQ_VERSION%&id=%ITEM_ID%&version=%ITEM_VERSION%&maxAppVersion=%ITEM_MAXAPPVERSION%&status=%ITEM_STATUS%&appID=%APP_ID%&appVersion=%APP_VERSION%&appOS=%APP_OS%&appABI=%APP_ABI%&locale=%APP_LOCALE%&currentAppVersion=%CURRENT_APP_VERSION%&updateType=%UPDATE_TYPE%" here
<cousteau`irssi> (it looked shorter on the firefox window, sorry)
<micahg> looks fine
<cousteau`irssi> I had "extension.update.notifyUser" set to false [user set], reseted it and now it's an empty string
<cousteau`irssi> app.update.enable was set to false...
<micahg> cousteau`irssi: it should be
<cousteau`irssi> oops
<cousteau`irssi> it was marked as user set
<cousteau`irssi> hmm... I think I'm gonna delete all the config and start again from the backup
<cousteau`irssi> (I'm also going to do copies of the backup, just in case...)
<cousteau`irssi> ok, everything updated, except the language
<cousteau`irssi> which doesn't work
<cousteau`irssi> after installing http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest-3.6/linux-i686/xpi/es-ES.xpi
<micahg> asac_: I missed the dailies for both my xul192 and ff36 fixes
<micahg> asac_: what we've been waiting for: http://starkravingfinkle.org/blog/2010/01/xulrunner-1-9-0-x-releases-the-end-is-near/
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<cousteau> where can I find thunderbird 3?
<BUGabundo_remote> cousteau: in daily ppa!
<cousteau> is it the only way? those reps are like unstable
<asac_> hi
<asac_> fta: first bug 513133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513133 in chromium-browser "When chromium is the only browser installed, i'm still asked to make it the default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513133
<asac_> crimsun: so i am on lucid now .... status update on sound:
<asac_> 1. overall its much better i think
<asac_> 2. for my usbheadset the problem that it just goes off completely if you tune the volume below a certain point is gone
<asac_>  however now, the max. volume i can tune using the sound preferences is quite low ... e.g. everything on full throttle would be ok with all government regulartions that might ever exist ;)
<asac_> 3. for my voip it didnt change much ... however, i am think it really is something else
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: do you hear some clipping/echoes when sound is at Max?
<asac> one moment have to try something ;)
<gnomefreak> we cant do the 11th at 1600 there already is a meeting at that time
<gnomefreak> wait
<gnomefreak> nm 11th is open
<gnomefreak> i added date/time and my name to Wiki for meetins
<gnomefreak> ok back to being a ghost ;)
<LLStarks> asac, is tb3.1's continuing inability to read gmail passwords an upstream problem?
<asac> LLStarks: read gmail passwords? what does that mean?
<LLStarks> tb3.1 doesn't work with gmail imap, period.
<LLStarks> "error getting mail password"
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> not sure if it just gmail but all my gmail accounts do it
<BUGabundo_remote> I reported it a while ago
<BUGabundo_remote> and they said that is was not that bug
<BUGabundo_remote> and asked for a new one
<BUGabundo_remote> not sure I ever opened a new one for it
 * BUGabundo_remote is feeling tired
<LLStarks> thanks guys. i'll probably search for the bug report or file a new one in the morning.
<gnomefreak> 3.6 is fixed in dailies :) thanks who ever fixed it
<LLStarks> it was broken?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<LLStarks> howso?
<gnomefreak> LLStarks: appaormor was the problem
<gnomefreak> apparmor
<LLStarks> i see.
<LLStarks> 3.7 is in a hangy mood with it's latest daily.
<LLStarks> trade-off?
<gnomefreak> LLStarks: 3.7 works here as it should
 * LLStarks opens 3.6 work around the issue until i reboot or whatnot
<gnomefreak> it does hang with flash on the site or java dont recall. but it is a fairly small hang
<LLStarks> eww. that aa/hinting issue.
<LLStarks> it's like a mozilla-downloaded build.
<gnomefreak> LLStarks: yeah but now it works no need to run those 2 commands
<LLStarks> Attempting to load libmoonloaderxpi
<LLStarks> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<LLStarks> hmmm
<LLStarks> damn mono
<cousteau> lol, I misread it, thought it said "libmoonlander"
<LLStarks> compiz is being very naughty today. i almost **** myself. http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/7263/ohgodo.png
<cousteau> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> LLStarks: ahaha xrandr is awesome
<BUGabundo_remote> ppl here at work like to play that joke to esch other
<LLStarks> the text is mirrored vertically
<LLStarks> asac.
<LLStarks> ** (firefox-3.7:18002): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 14
<LLStarks> ** (firefox-3.7:18002): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 12
<LLStarks> what do you make of this?
<asac> havent seen it ;)
<asac> interesting bug
<asac> not in 3.6?
<LLStarks> nope.
<LLStarks> that error accompanies the hang and forcequit
<asac> LLStarks: reproduce with a strace -f firefox-3.7 2>&1 | tee /tmp/log.txt
<asac> forcequit?
<asac> does it crash?
<asac> do you get a .crash file?
<LLStarks> no, but you are forced to close because it becomes unresponsive
<LLStarks> i don't even know where crash files are located.
<asac> in /var/crash
<asac> maybe remove all stuff there
<asac> then reproduce and see ... also wait for a few minutes
<asac> when it hangs
<asac> maybe its just producing the core dump
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm having probs with 3.7 today too
<BUGabundo_remote> it will just block and I have to force close
<asac> so its a regression from yesterday?
<asac> LLStarks: ?
<BUGabundo_remote> daily updated today
<BUGabundo_remote> let me run gdb on it
<LLStarks> running trace
<asac> yeah
<asac> trace
<asac> and then running it in gdb might reveal more
<BUGabundo_remote> $ firefox-3.7 -g
<BUGabundo_remote> /usr/bin/gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3.7a1pre/firefox-3.7 -x /tmp/mozargs.aCjv8T
<BUGabundo_remote> I may need some gdb packages:\
<BUGabundo_remote> this is a clean system
<asac> firefox-3.7 -g should be right
<asac> and yes you need xulrunner-1.9.3-dbg
<asac> and firefox-3.7-dbg
<asac> at least
<asac> maybe also libc and glib and gtk dbg
<asac> packages
<BUGabundo_remote> ** (firefox-3.7:16676): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 16
<BUGabundo_remote> ** (firefox-3.7:16676): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 14
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm gettign it
<BUGabundo_remote> but no extra out put
<BUGabundo_remote> Program received signal SIGINT, Interrupt.
<BUGabundo_remote> pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162
<BUGabundo_remote> 162	../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S: No such file or directory.
<BUGabundo_remote> 	in ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S
<BUGabundo_remote> waiting for dgb packates to install
<BUGabundo_remote> to have a bt full
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo_remote> but I have *exactly* the same prob with pidgin
<BUGabundo_remote> so I bet libc6 bug in here
<BUGabundo_remote> pidgin trace http://paste.ubuntu.com/364526/
<BUGabundo_remote> FF trace http://paste.ubuntu.com/364529/
<BUGabundo_remote> LUNCH
<LLStarks> ff trace: http://www.mediafire.com/?ye2y2mt1myd
<LLStarks> and bed
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: yes, please install the libc6-dbg package too
<LLStarks> btw, i have everything installed, what should i run in gdb?
<LLStarks> just run?
<asac> LLStarks: firefox-3.7 -g
<asac> try that
<LLStarks> am
<asac> and then run
<asac> yes
<asac> just run
<LLStarks> asac: http://pastebin.com/m4ecd965
<asac> LLStarks: so you kill it?
<LLStarks> yah
<asac> ok.
<asac> if you hit ctrl-z instead you might be able to get a backtrace
<asac> whihc might show what its doing
<LLStarks> certain websites reliably cause the hang
<LLStarks> weather.gov is fine. weather.com isn't.
<LLStarks> 0x00a99422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<LLStarks> looks serious.
<vish> huh , seems there is a fix/workaround for Bug 512615 [havent tried it though]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<gnomefreak> when is feature freeze?
<vish> gnomefreak: back here.. what feature?
<vish> is not going to make it*
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> Sm2
<vish> oohh ,k
<gnomefreak> i would rather not use an exception but there is alot of work that needs to be done
<gnomefreak> be back need smoke :)
<gnomefreak> asac: have we built firefox with PGO yet? or is that to come?
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: that is with libc6-dbg already installed
<gnomefreak> anyone running SM2 or 2.1 even?
<asac> gnomefreak: wanted to try it this cycle
<asac> but afaik its not really working on linux yet. but i wil at least try
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i was reading a bug on it
<gnomefreak> feel free to comment on bug 213708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213708 in xulrunner "Please compile Firefox with PGO optimizations" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213708
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: new FF trace http://paste.ubuntu.com/364571/
<BUGabundo_remote> wb kenvandine
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: threads apply all bt
<asac> also why do you do multiple "c"'s?
<fta2> asac, grrr bug 513776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513776 in chromium-browser "Unavailable dependency: chromium-browser recommends chromium-codecs-ffmpeg which is unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513776
<gnomefreak> IIRC i filed a bug on recommending depends that are not in repos
<asac> well. thats not grrr, but expected ;)
<gnomefreak> recommends
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: some times it gets extra stuff, at least it does in pidgin
<gnomefreak> fta2: bug 506528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506528 in ubuntu "Please remove all recommends that we do not supply in archives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506528
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: how is that all bt?
<fta2> gnomefreak, the recommends could be in debian only. but anyway, it's different here, asac changed my Depends into a Recommends just because he was in a hurry to have the browser in, but the codecs are there, in the ppa
<BUGabundo_remote> so I crashed FF
<BUGabundo_remote> what gdb trace you want?
<gnomefreak> fta2: Yeah i know those packages are mostly in Debian however this is something that that needs to be changed at merge, or we package those packages that are in there. ah ok thought it was same problem
<gnomefreak> i thought we packaged weave extension?
<gnomefreak> finally caught up on email
<gnomefreak> is there a way i can change the x drivers from non-free to nv?
<gnomefreak> jockey doesnt have that option. im looking to not uninstall 3d drivers
<gnomefreak> nm
<gnomefreak> i forgot about disabling them in jockey
<micahg> hi asac
<asac> hi micahg
<asac> so tbird?
 * gnomefreak will be infront of tv for a bit :) but hi micahg 
<gnomefreak> just got a daily tb3 update
<micahg> sorrry pidgin has a memory leak
<rickspencer3> fta are you @fta on identica?
<micahg> asac: so I updated TB3 locales properly this time
<micahg> but there's no facility for dropped packagesw
<micahg> asac: was adding the ff3 transitional packages to ff36 ok?
<asac> micahg: did you commit that?
<micahg> yes, is that bad?
<asac> at best request merges so i can review things you are not sure
<asac> well. i dont see all commits ;)
<micahg> I was pretty sure
<micahg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/revision/510
<asac> so if you commit there is no review ;)
<micahg> k
<asac> i dont think we ad firefox-3.0 branding
<asac> can you uncommit that
<asac> and make two commits:
<asac> 1. make the replaces/conflicts/provide a multiple line layout thing?
<asac> 2. do the transition
<asac> its easier to review if those are broken in one package per line
<micahg> k, for each package in there, each replace should be its own line?
<asac> yes, each package one line for replaces/provides/conflicts
<asac> each line starts with a tab
<micahg> firefox 3.0 branding was causing issues for people upgrading in the PPA
<asac> and maybe do a merge request then
<asac> could be.
<asac> i will check when i have a clear view on the diff
<micahg> k, so I'll uncommit and push overwrite
<asac> yes
<asac> might be all ok, but its much easier to check if its already in multi line layout
<asac> micahg: you can make the multi line layout directly on .head
<asac> and then just the transitional packages in a merge branch
<micahg> k
<asac> also important to check is what packages are gone now
<asac> like -dom-inspector etc.
<asac> those need to be transitioned to firefox
<asac> e.g. eaten by that package etc.
<asac> otherwise users that have that package get stuck
<asac> or something
<micahg> k, should that be done on the firefox package?
<micahg> asac: also, I imported the changelog for xul192
<micahg> and removed stuff from the 192 commit that was done on 191 already and didn't require a name change
<micahg> s/commit/changelog entry/
<micahg> there was one entry I wasn't sure about so I left it
<micahg> someone commited a patch that was later accepted upstream
<micahg> and dropped, so I left his name in there
<asac> thats ok
<asac> micahg1: thats ok
 * gnomefreak going to try to get some sleep i got up at 3am and havent stopped yet its now after 10am. 
<micahg> asac: should I only do it for the ones I'm modifying?
<asac> mterry: hi
<mterry> asac, so I heard that you were looking into how to change the theme and/or homepage for chromium for lucid?
<asac> shoot
<asac> mterry: i checked
<asac> yes.
<asac> so ... there is no global pref mechanism it seems
<asac> one idea is to ship a skel profile and copy that in the chromium-browser wrapper
<asac> otherwise it needs code patching :(
<mterry> asac, why not in /etc/skel?  It uses a non-deterministic profile dir?
<asac> how do you do that for /etc/skel?
<asac> i mean ... thats on user home creation, right?
<asac> so if users install it later they wont get it
<mterry> asac, right...  I'm so used to thinking OEM-style
<asac> yeah. so thats not going to work
<asac> but its a similar mechanism
<asac> we already have a chromium-browser wrapper script
<asac> so we should check if thats good enough
<asac> not perfect but feels better than patching code
<mterry> asac, that seems like a reasonable approache
<mterry> asac, you saw the bug about chromium whining about not being the default?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think we ship the gconf keys for firefox somehow, no?
<mterry>  asac, we disable that check in firefox I thought, but a quick scan at the firefox packaging didn't reveal the patch
<asac> or is all x-www-browser in gconf by default?
<mterry> asac, yeah, I replied in the bug about where
<mterry> asac, (bug 513133)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513133 in chromium-browser "When chromium is the only browser installed, i'm still asked to make it the default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513133
<asac> so iirc we had it disabled at some point
<asac> but after fixing the compare in firefox it does the right thing
<asac> e.g. doesnt complain because firefox is already the default
<asac> so ... chromium does the right thing
<asac> we should just check that it doesnt complain if you put chromium-browser %s there
<mterry> sort of, modulo my patch
<mterry> And we don't care about the x-www-browser side of things?  (I hate that we have 10 different ways of setting default apps)
<asac> x-www-browser is ignorable
<asac> thats a legacy thing
<asac> we can support it by shipping that alternative
<asac> we can ensure that the chromium-browesr prio is higher
<asac> if thats helping
<mterry> asac, it installs itself as an alternative already, not sure what prio
<mterry> asac, OK, so for the defaults thing, it's just a matter of my patch and then system configs to change defaults.  For theme/homepage, it's a matter of patching the wrapper (is ubuntu going to modify theme/homepage?)
<asac> mterry: i think that should be fixed on chromium side somehow
<asac> full path might be different
<asac> hmm
<mterry> asac, hmm?  I agree upstream issue, I would give them my patch.
<mterry> asac, one side effect of full path is when you go to gnome-default-applications-preferences, it will set exe names to chromium-browser, and then chromium will say it's not default.  full paths are bad
<asac> shouldnt that compare "which"
<asac> with realpath?
<asac> in that way you could still have a chromium-browser unpacked in your home etc.
<asac> and that would notice its different
<mterry> asac, one complication is that by the time chromium is running, /usr/lib/chromium-browser is in front of path.  Maybe to fix that we can also recommend to move it to end of path
<mterry> asac, in your example, chromium is still the default.  and which you use is a matter of your path, right?
<asac> yes
<mterry> asac, so you'd never be running the one that's not the default unless you specified its full path.
<asac> there are two cases:
<asac> .desktop file has an absolute path
<asac> .desktop file has a basename
<asac> i think thats not properly covered somehow
<asac> so if .destkop file has a basename, comparing with basename is fine
<asac> otherwise i thiink we should compare full paths somehow
<mterry> asac, in their xdg-settings, they expand both to full path.  In my xdg-settings, I basename both cases
<asac> yes
<asac> i think the middle is right
<asac> have to think a bit about this
<asac> especially because of the wrapper script
<asac> which is always painful
<asac> your patch is a good quick solution i think
<asac> but i hope it can be done better
<asac> we should surely open a bug upstream
<asac> and suggest the patch there
<asac> if they are happy, fine!
<mterry> asac, ok, I'll upstream this week
<mterry> we'll see what they say
<mterry> i'll connect the bug to ubuntu's so if you're subscribed, you'll see it go by
<asac> yeah. i guess maybe fta even forwards that
<asac> but well see who comes first
<mterry> fta?
 * asac break
<micahg> asac: on bug 439431, firefox-branding should replace kubuntu-firefox-installer, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439431 in kubuntu-firefox-installer "Firefox Browser Installer must be removed after it's installed" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439431
<asac> micahg: yes.
<micahg> k, and do on 3.7 even though it's not official branding?
<asac> if we ship a firefox.desktop in abrowser too then there too
<asac> micahg: yes, do that so we dont forget
<micahg> k
<asac> abrowser-branding that is (but i dont think so)
<micahg> asac: no changelog entry in 3.7 since it'll be in 3.6, right?
<asac> micahg: yeah
<asac> i think thats a good practice
<fta2> asac, are you sure it's related to gconf?
<LLStarks> asac, you saw my message about 0x00a99422 in __kernel_vsyscall ( right?
<fta2> asac, i thought it was about the wrapper vs the binary
<asac> fta2: not sure. i just think that having gconf entries not set to chromium-browser is expected to trigger the "not default" thing
<asac> fta2: the script mterry patched is a wrapper it seems. yes.
<asac> check the patch in the bug
<asac> i think it would be an improvement that way, but its not 100% it
<mterry> fta2: I patched their xdg-settings helper script
<fta2> yep
<fta2> when you ask ch to set itself as the default browser, you end up with /usr/lib/ch/ch in the gnome preferred apps ui
<asac> right. that probably needs a fix similar to what we have in firefox
<fta2> in that ui, i just ship "chromium-browser" using the xml file
<asac> just better ;)
<fta2> imho, it's bad to have /usr/lib as it's calling the binary, not the wrapper, so some stuff are probably broken
<LLStarks> damn you 3.7!!!!!!!!!!! why do you keep blanking images after they load!
<asac> isnt weather.com flash?
<LLStarks> son of a....
<LLStarks> it can't be that simple
<LLStarks> can it
 * LLStarks tests
<LLStarks> btw, the above issue was sepearate
<LLStarks> *separate
<LLStarks> if you load an image url directly, the image sometime vanishes after it renders
<LLStarks> yeah, flash is killing
<micahg2> LLStarks: OOPP landed recently
<LLStarks> oopp?
<micahg2> wow, never saw a 2 on my nick before :P
<micahg2> out of process plugins
<LLStarks> lorentz?
<micahg2> 3.7
<LLStarks> i thought that was being tracked for 3.6.1
<micahg2> LLStarks: everything new has to land on trunk first
<LLStarks> landing on trunk first?
<micahg2> and 3.6.1 was skipped
<LLStarks> hah. same thought.
<LLStarks> wait. 3.6.1 is being skipped too?
<micahg2> yep
<LLStarks> no point releases?
<micahg2> nah, they jumped to 3.6.2
<LLStarks> ...
<micahg2> so month=point I think
<LLStarks> ubuntu influence i see
 * micahg2 hasn't seen the meeting notes yet that decided that, so don't quote me :)
<LLStarks> yeah, i can't find anything on this through google
<LLStarks> anyway, oopp breaks flash.
<micahg2> LLStarks: file a bug upstream
<micahg2> I think..hold on
<micahg2> asac: do you want to file 3.7 bugs in LP as well since we can communicate with upstream?
<asac> micahg2: sure. maybe use a firefox3.7 tag
<asac> ffox37
<asac> maybe
<micahg2> asac: once we get the package names for -next, we can file there
<micahg2> LLStarks: so, file in LP against firefox package and tag ffox37
<LLStarks> isn't it a bit early to start filing 3.7 bugs in lp?
<asac> micahg2: I dont plan to get -ext in archive
<micahg2> asac: right, but once it hits PPA, you can file bugs against it
<asac> next
<asac> does that really work?
<micahg2> i think so
<asac> last time i tried lp complained ;)
<asac> so in theory firefox-3.7 should already work? then why not use that?
<micahg2> because it's changing
 * micahg2 got an oops
<asac> well. we can file there and then move if it really works
<micahg2> I'll look into it later
<micahg2> doesn't seem to work on edge
<micahg2> I'll verify if it's supposed to work like that or not, I don't want to abuse too many "features" in LP :)
<micahg2> k, bbiab
<LLStarks> asac, how do i apport using umd ppa?
<LLStarks> do i have to apport-collect?
<asac> yes
<asac> LLStarks: not sure if micahg already added the hook that allows you to do that
<asac> otherwise its hopefully in tomorrow ;)
 * asac should check that ... but is busy
<LLStarks> i'm getting python errors.
<LLStarks> i could probably do it after i initially create the bug report.
<LLStarks> whatevr.
<micahg2> LLStarks: you can't create the bug with apport, but you should be able to use apport-collect after submitting
<micahg2> we'll fix that soon
<micahg2> now, really bbiab...
<gandi> asac: ping
<LLStarks> asac, what was that 3.7 tag  for lp again?
<asac> ffox37
<LLStarks> thanks.
<crimsun> asac: usb-audio can be problematic; many devices need quirks in the driver to account for your symptom (I experience it, too, with a Plantronics 500 USB device)
<crimsun> need to get to that but have been fixing sound on my new laptop
<vish> is Bug #501393 , really fixed? I dont see notifications using notify-osd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501393 in firefox "Integrate Firefox notifications with notify-osd bling" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501393
<micahg> vish: from the firefox side
<micahg> they've done as much as they want to do
<micahg> any remaining changes need to be taken care of in notify-osd
<vish> micahg: hmm.. ok.what does notify-osd have to do? isnt it just notification that need to be sent?
<micahg> vish: ask asac :)
<vish> i was using firenotify extension , now that stopped working too
 * micahg is still learning the technology
<vish> well , that bug would be a bad blocker for Lucid.. not receiving notifications :s
<vish> but notify-osd development has stopped for  very long time :/
<asac> vish: i already explained it? didnt i? they explicitly dont sent stuff to notify-osd because it doesnt have action support
 * vish checks bug comments again
<asac> hmm
<micahg> asac: I didn't know if you wanted anything done for notify-osd, that's why I said to ask you
<asac> well. mozilla doesnt want notifications without actions
<asac> we don't want to change things they explicitly decided on
<micahg> right, we discussed this before
<asac> good ;)
<vish> asac: ah , you told me that when i mentioned Dbarth's comment .. oops , was confused since bug was closed as fixed
<asac> crimsun: so you have the same "all is silent" issue?
<asac> vish: yeah. thats misleading
<asac> notify-osd integration is not fix released
<asac> but general system libnotify support is
<vish> ah ok
<armin76> [reed]: ping
 * micahg is regretting putting that in the changelog as is
<asac> thats ok micahg
<asac> ;)
<asac> reopen the task maybe
<armin76> [reed]: i'm a bit outdated...how was it done to get something backported? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502369 <- needs to be added to mozilla-1.9.2
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 502369 in JIT Compiler (NanoJIT) "sparc linux lacks sync_instruction_memory rendering xulrunner unbuildable" [Major,Verified: fixed]
<micahg> asac: well, it's open as a notify-osd task since ff is as good as we'll get it
<asac> armin76: request approval if the patch is good
<micahg> is that not right?
<asac> approval1.9.2?
<asac> i guess
<asac> micahg: we can set to wont fix the firefox tasks. yes.
<armin76> asac: that flag is not present :(
<asac> give explanation that mozilla will support that
<asac> hmm
<vish> micahg: just to be sure , do you get any notifications for downloads? [i have too many extensions something else might be wrong] I'm considering elevating the bug importance
<armin76> i wonder wtf does it have to do with flash?
<asac> armin76: thats bceause its filed against tracemonkey
<micahg> vish: yes, old style
<asac> armin76: guess you would have to find the landing bug if it already is on 1.9.3
<vish> hmm.. odd , i dont get any :s [aw , crap]
<armin76> asac: it is on mozilla-central, and afaik that is the bug...
<armin76> nevertheless i'll reopen it
<asac> not sure
<asac> pushed: redux changeset:   2929:a27726496703
<asac> not sure if that is on the central branch
<fta> asac, jcastro: if i add an upstream to a team in lp, will he be able to triage bugs for packages owned by that team?
<micahg> fta: are you talking about ubuntu bug triage?
<fta> micahg, no, just for that project
<micahg> k
<fta> bug control should not be needed
<asac> not sure
<micahg> if the team, is a driver or owner or the project, the answer should be yes
<asac> fta: he neds to be in a team that is driver or owner ... yes
<asac> for that project
<micahg> or the team needs to be set as bug supervisor
<micahg> but then you get all the mail unless you have a team ML
<asac> yes. thought bug driver was the name
<jcastro> fta: what they said, though I do sometimes give bugcontrol perms to an upstream to triage their own bugs, and they understand that the power is for their bugs
<jcastro> fta: so I guess it depends on wether I answer them fast enough or they figure out launchpad first, heh
<micahg> we just dealt with this in bug-control for ubuntu-tranlations...the solution was a new team made up of -translations and -control members with its own ML for bugs
<asac> crimsun: what info would you need for my headset? it works, but is really really silnet :)
<micahg> asac: so, I just got the info for what to do with the missing locales for TB locales, so tomorrow morning hopefully, it'll be done
<fta> asac, did you try "always open files for this type"? wfm
<asac> micahg: great
<asac> fta: it never asked me for anything like that
<asac> that should be default for some mime types
<asac> is there a reason why its not?
<fta> asac, in the download bar, for each dl, you have options
<asac> yes. but there are two bugs for the default config:
<asac> 1. clicking on http://www.adobe.com/support/products/pdfs/adobe_products_and_windows_vista.pdf doesnt just download
<asac> but makes the current tab blank
<asac> but doesnt open anything
<asac> 2. it should open it in an app bydefault with the ability to opt out
<asac> actually when clicking on that pdf it doesnt even show any download
<asac> it does nothing ... just a black tab
<asac> open a tab, paste url -> black
<asac> no download bar pops up
<armin76> asac: do you have xul-1.9.2 packages?
<asac> sure
<asac> in daily ppa
<armin76> why not normal archive?
<micahg> armin76: working on it :)
<armin76> i'm surprised we have it before you :P
<fta> armin76, well, our package exists since day 1, you can't beat that ;)
<fta> Get:122 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main libwebkit-1.0-2-dbg 1.1.19-1 [130MB]
<crimsun> asac: "any level below 30% results in silence" is the symptom I experience.  "ubuntu-bug alsa-base", and in particular, lsusb -v
<asac> crimsun: thats what i had in karmic
<asac> but now in lucid, even 100% is not really loud
<asac> and 120% is a bit groovy ;) (but just a bit)
<asac> i think 100% is less loud than the 30% in karmic
<crimsun> asac: for your internal or usb?  I'm only describing my usb.
<asac> usb only
<asac> so in karmic < 30% -> mute .... now 100% is like 30% before ;)
<crimsun> interesting.
<asac> yeah
<crimsun> yeah, bug against alsa-base + lsusb -v
<asac> thats just a rough estimate ... maybe its even less than what previously was 30%
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> asac: open PAMAN and push it higher :D
<asac> crimsun: using ubuntu-bug alsa-base ... doesnt attach lsusb -v
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> I set mine to 143% with no probs
<crimsun> asac: no.
<crimsun> I suppose we could cconditionally attach it based on /proc/asound/modules's contents
 * crimsun thinks about sound/usb/usb{mixer*,quirks.h}
<asac> bug 514032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514032 in alsa-driver "usb headset: 100% volume in lucid is like 30% in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514032
<asac> crimsun: ^^
<asac> wonder if there is some other mixer that sets the baseline somehow
<asac> alsamixer doesnt do anything at least ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: tried paman ?
<asac> paman?
<asac> volume seems to be at 139%
<asac> why isnt paman somewhere in the menu?
<crimsun> because it isn't recommended, and it's in universe.
<BUGabundo> 139%??
<BUGabundo> and you still say its low? weird
<crimsun> asac: thanks, will look shortly
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-29
<micahg1> jcastro: I updated the install instructions on the FirefoxNewVersion page so that the Firefox stable PPA is more prominent and sounds less ominous
<jcastro> micahg1: <3
<micahg1> jcastro: can you check it over: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion?action=subscribe
<micahg1> oops
 * micahg1 also subscribed so I can keep an eye on it
<BUGabundo_remote> morning \o/ #vacation in 10h :D
<asac> !info bfilter
<ubottu> Package bfilter does not exist in karmic
<asac> !info bfilter hardy
<ubottu> bfilter (source: bfilter): Simple web filtering proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (hardy), package size 492 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<asac> !info blam
<ubottu> blam (source: blam): a simple RSS aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.6-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 152 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<asac> !chmsee
<asac> !info chmsee
<ubottu> chmsee (source: chmsee): A chm file viewer written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 143 kB, installed size 688 kB
<asac> !info edbrowse
<ubottu> edbrowse (source: edbrowse): A /bin/ed-alike webbrowser written in C. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.1-1 (karmic), package size 323 kB, installed size 868 kB
<asac> !info freej
<ubottu> freej (source: freej): vision mixer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10git20081231-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 932 kB, installed size 3124 kB
 * gnomefreak should really not do email  this early. i hate getting mad at 4:22 :(
<asac> !info gcj-4.1
<ubottu> Package gcj-4.1 does not exist in karmic
<asac> !info gcj-4.1 hardy
<ubottu> gcj-4.1 (source: gcj-4.1): The GNU compiler for Java(TM). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-18ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2647 kB, installed size 5756 kB
<asac> !info gnome-chemistry-utils
<ubottu> Package gnome-chemistry-utils does not exist in karmic
<asac> !info gnome-chemistry-utils hardy
<ubottu> Package gnome-chemistry-utils does not exist in hardy
<asac> !info gtk2hs
<ubottu> Package gtk2hs does not exist in karmic
<asac> !info gtk2hs hardy
<ubottu> Package gtk2hs does not exist in hardy
<asac> !info libghc6-mozembed-dev
<asac> !info libghc6-mozembed-dev hardy
<ubottu> Package libghc6-mozembed-dev does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> libghc6-mozembed-dev (source: gtk2hs): A GUI library for Haskell (Gtk2Hs) -- GtkMozEmbed bindings. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 100 kB, installed size 344 kB
<asac> !info gtklookat
<ubottu> Package gtklookat does not exist in karmic
<asac> !info gtklookat hardy
<ubottu> gtklookat (source: gtklookat): VRML viewer for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-6 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 92 kB
<asac> !info hulahop
<ubottu> hulahop (source: sugar-hulahop): Sugar graphical shell - gecko-based web engine (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<asac> !info libjavascript-perl
<ubottu> libjavascript-perl (source: libjavascript-perl): Perl extension for executing embedded JavaScript. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-3 (karmic), package size 93 kB, installed size 368 kB
<asac> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0~svn2018-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<gnomefreak> good morning asac and do you feel like thinking? IMHO joe is not doing the best job with SM2 :( im thinking may i should have maintained it
<asac> !info libopenvrml5c2a
<ubottu> Package libopenvrml5c2a does not exist in karmic
<asac> gnomefreak: hi
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure ;) ... havent seen much activity from him
<asac> i guess its not a single maintainer thing. why not coordinate with him and help out?
<asac> !info openvrml
<ubottu> Package openvrml does not exist in karmic
<asac> !info libopenvrml5c2a hardy
<ubottu> libopenvrml5c2a (source: openvrml): runtime shared library for VRML. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.10-9ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1351 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: removed all the sparate binaries and just built the one seamonkey package
<gnomefreak> are you having fun with the bot? :)
<asac> !info sabletron
<ubottu> Package sabletron does not exist in karmic
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. going through all rdepends of xulrunner ... checking what needs to be ported for hardy rollout of ffox 3.6
<asac> xulrunner 1.9.2
 * gnomefreak trying to explain why it was set up the way i had it. i dont think he is even using nobinonly anymmore
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: so as long as he doenst commit that to our branch its fine
<asac> he should come here and discuss things
<asac> otherwise he is doing it alone
<asac> maybe invite him to talk to me
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> !info sablotron
<ubottu> sablotron (source: sablotron): an XSL processor fully implemented in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB
<asac> !info videolink
<ubottu> videolink (source: videolink): assembles a DVD video filesystem from HTML pages and video files. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.7-1ubuntu1.0xul191 (karmic), package size 106 kB, installed size 340 kB
<asac> !info zekr
<ubottu> zekr (source: zekr): Quranic Study Tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.1.dfsg-1.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1124 kB, installed size 3064 kB
<asac> !info gluezilla
<ubottu> Package gluezilla does not exist in karmic
<asac> !info gluezilla lucid
<ubottu> Package gluezilla does not exist in lucid
<asac> !info gjs
<ubottu> gjs (source: gjs): JavaScript bindings based on gobject-introspection.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 155 kB, installed size 572 kB
<asac> grr
<asac> i hate those
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: anything on that libc6 bug ?
<asac> i dont know about that ;)
<asac> i rmeember you posted something
<asac> the one you tried to get backtrace for?
<asac> i would suggest to open a bug upstream ;)
<asac> if it worked the day before and then stopped
<asac> and still doesnt work ... open a new bug and tell them the regression window
<BUGabundo_remote> what's libc6 upstream ?
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> cause its not only firefox
<BUGabundo_remote> I have the same in pidgin
<BUGabundo_remote> I haven't seen it in FF3.7 anymore
<BUGabundo_remote> but its running sloowwwww
<BUGabundo_remote> apparmor changes ?
<asac> !info libjdic-java
<ubottu> libjdic-java (source: libjdic-java): JDesktop Integration Components. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 231 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: gone in firefox 3.7?
<asac> gues it was a ffox regression then ... or something was out of sync in lucid
<asac> if you see it again let me know
<asac> and no ...  i dont think apparmor changes are slowing things down
<asac> and 3.7 didnt get changes in that direction anyway recently iirc
<asac> !info mozzemberek
<ubottu> mozzemberek (source: mozzemberek): Turkish spell checking for Firefox and Xulrunner applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-1 (karmic), package size 36 kB, installed size 192 kB
<asac> !info pcmanx-gtk2
<ubottu> pcmanx-gtk2 (source: pcmanx-gtk2): user-friendly telnet client mainly targets BBS users. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-3.1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 179 kB, installed size 560 kB
<asac> !info ruby-gnome2
<ubottu> ruby-gnome2 (source: ruby-gnome2): GNOME-related bindings for the Ruby language. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.19.0-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 40 kB
<asac> !info ruby-gnome2
<ubottu> ruby-gnome2 (source: ruby-gnome2): GNOME-related bindings for the Ruby language. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.19.0-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 40 kB
<asac> !info sablotron
<ubottu> sablotron (source: sablotron): an XSL processor fully implemented in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB
 * BUGabundo_remote hands asac a /msg ubottu
<asac> !info python-hulahop
<ubottu> python-hulahop (source: sugar-hulahop): Sugar graphical shell - gecko-based web engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 362 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: so bad?
<asac> ;)
<asac> assumed not many are awake atm
<asac> ;)
<asac> !info sugar-web-activity
<ubottu> sugar-web-activity (source: sugar-web-activity): web browsing activity for the Sugar graphical shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 108-2 (karmic), package size 174 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<gnomefreak> hes fine :)
<asac> !info tuxguitar
<ubottu> tuxguitar (source: tuxguitar): Multitrack guitar tablature editor and player (gp3 to gp5). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 3037 kB, installed size 5788 kB
<asac> does that work at all?
<asac> tuxguitar that is
<gnomefreak> he still comments when needed
<asac> !info xiphos
<ubottu> xiphos (source: xiphos): environment for Bible reading, study, and research. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-2 (karmic), package size 342 kB, installed size 828 kB
<asac> hmm
<asac> i guess we can kill that ;)?
<asac> !info gpac
<ubottu> gpac (source: gpac): multimedia framework based on the MPEG-4 Systems standard. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.4.5-0.3ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 543 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: who does
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: asac does
<tech404> When I use firefox 3.6 as packaged in the PPA I have a strange issue where the window scrolls when I click on some objects so that the object is at the bottom of the window. It seems to happen with objects that have javascript actions associated with them but I'm not sure that is the issue. When using the deb package from the firefox site with the same profile the problem does not exist.
<tech404> As an example. When I click on certain dropdown boxes, text fields, and buttons the screen will scroll up so that what I clicked on is at the very bottom of the window. It seems to do it on button down because the click often fails as the object is not under the mouse anymore when I release the button.
<tech404> I need to sign off for a moment so I can use the official non-buggy version. I will be back in a moment and lurk for a bit in case someone has a question about my issue.
 * gnomefreak be back in a bit
<gnomefreak> The problem cannot be reported:
<gnomefreak> This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<gnomefreak> :(
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31427
<asac> maybe they shouldnt have pulled the file-picker in ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> 4th: be happy with gtk file picker ;)
<asac> what is libjpeg8?
<asac> thought its dead
<tech404> gnomefreak: were you talking to me? The problem is in the package made by the ubuntu mozilla team. I know that's not technically an official ubuntu package but I can't think of a better place to report it than here.
<fta> asac, reborn apparently
<tech404> gnomefreak: I suspect now that you were in fact not talking to me
<gnomefreak> tech404: sorry no i wasnt
<asac> fta: are they still using filepicker copy in-source ?
<fta> no idea
<fta> asac, "pgo, no luck, done". does that mean you give up on pgo?
<asac> no ...
<asac> just not for this spec
<asac> even mozilla doesnt use it :)
<asac> but will try agian after alpha-3
<asac> plenty of time left then
<asac> if you wanna try go ahead ... the all-static build we have seems to be quite fast
<asac> at least ;)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/365131/
<fta> asac, fyi http://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/developers/linux-technical-faq
<asac> fta: the licensing doesnt look that bad
<asac> what part of the technical faqshould i look at
<fta> it was just fyi
<fta> the notification for ex, i guess we'll quickly get user requests to have that
<asac> yeah
<fta> asac, just checked the ffmpeg package, it's no longer stripped. so we should be fine
<gnomefreak> this looks cool :) http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2010/01/27/ground-control-demonstration/ http://blip.tv/file/3141629
<gnomefreak> seems slower than term. but im going to give it a try anyway :)
<gnomefreak> i guess the 3.1 password bug is just ours?
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with Firefox 3.7 nightly
<Milos_SD> it freezes on loading flash on any page
<Milos_SD> ** (firefox-3.7:10308): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 14
<Milos_SD> ** (firefox-3.7:10308): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 12
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: can you give me a page it happens on i will check real fast
<Milos_SD> this is the error I get in terminal
<Milos_SD> it happens on any page with flash
<Milos_SD> when I try to load youtube video
<Milos_SD> and others with flash baners
<Milos_SD> the last one from mozilla ftp works
<Milos_SD> but the one from ppa doesn't
<gnomefreak> this just started i didnt run into it the other day.
<gnomefreak> asac: you here for 3.7+flash?
<Milos_SD> it was in yesterdays build also
<gnomefreak> i got 3.6 working so i dropped back down to that for a few reasons but 3.7 on mondays build it worked fine
<Milos_SD> with latest build from firefox ftp youtube works, but controls are not (sometimes work, but in 90% times don't)
 * gnomefreak blames flash but i doubt it is. Ok i need to get going for an hour but asac should be able to help if he is not too busy. hes been working hard this morning so far ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> Milos_SD: update to daily
<BUGabundo_remote> that was a yesterday regression of some kind
<Milos_SD> BUGabundo_remote, I did updated it to daily... today I got the update
<Milos_SD> and it is still the problem
<BUGabundo_remote> wfm
<BUGabundo_remote> but then again, I'm using a manually updated flash .so 64bits
<asac> gnomefreak: nope ;)
<asac> whats the problem?
<asac> lol
<Milos_SD> BUGabundo_remote, I'm using manualy updated flash .so 64bit too :)
<Milos_SD> asac, problem is with Firefox 3.7 daily build and flash. Firefox freezes when it needs to load flash on any page that has it.
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think that wsa reported by llstarks yesterday
<asac> seems to be upstream regressioni would assume
<asac> [reed]: ?
<Milos_SD> yea it is upstream problem... it has been fixed, but not fully (youtube controls doesn't work in 90% of cases)
<Milos_SD> so, can you package that version and update ppa? :D
<Milos_SD> this is the ID of current version in ppa: 20100129044151
<Milos_SD> and ID of new version is: 20100129005220
<asac> Milos_SD: that will happen automatically tomorrow
<Milos_SD> asac, ok, thanks :)
<asac> its a daily ppa ;)
<gnomefreak> anyone using stable 3.6 by chance?
<gnomefreak> seems java is doing the same as flash+3.6
<gnomefreak> can anyone reproduce bug 252382? daily 3.6 is freezing me up trying to load that page
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252382 in xulrunner-1.9 "firefox fails to load the python loader XPCOM component" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252382
<gnomefreak> the java page in that bug
<micahg> asac: I added an add-unavail target to debian/rules for the locales package
 * micahg should probably write a build readme
<asac> micahg: what does add-unavail do?
<asac> besides from that you think you are done?
<asac> can you get that package up somewhere?
<micahg> asac: adds the unavailable languages once the unavail file is populated
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I'm pushing to PPA for test build now
<asac> great
<micahg> builders are empty :)
<asac> so unavail file is manually maintained?
<micahg> for 3.0.1 I'll fix the point you just made :)
<micahg> at the moment
<asac> which point did i make?
<asac> the manually unavail? i think thats ok
<micahg> that it's manually maintained
<micahg> asac: how would I add a build readme?
<asac> what happens if the unavail is wrong? is there a safety net?
<asac> micahg: README.source file
<[reed]> asac: ?
<micahg> asac: lintian should go crazy about their being 2 packages with the same name in control I would thing
<micahg> *think
<asac> [reed]: i think its already answered. i had two users complaining about firefox 3.7 daily hanging on flash sites. wondered if its a known upstream regression
<[reed]> ah
<asac> the second user then replied that its already fixed ... just wanted a new build
<[reed]> not sure... I have not experienced hangs
<asac> so i think its ok
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> I get crashes on youtube
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> but at least my browser doesn't crash!
<[reed]> :)
<asac> so he said yesterday it was reall ybad ... now its better, but youtube is broken still
<asac> oh ... did it land?
<[reed]> OOPP was turned on
<asac> so thats a pref?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> dom.ipc.plugins.enabled
<asac> when did that land?
<[reed]> Wednesday?
<asac> very great
<[reed]> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2010-01-27/multi-process-plugins-on-by-default/
<asac> so nevermind. guess they are on it ;)
<[reed]> look for bugs
<[reed]> and file them
<[reed]> if you don't see one
<asac> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> WAIT WAIT WAIT
<BUGabundo_remote> separete process?
<asac> now i know whats going on and can better guide users to bugs etc.
<asac> yes
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   NNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: I'm reposting your line :D
<[reed]> hah
 * BUGabundo_remote nods
<micahg> asac: how does this look: http://pastebin.com/f299ce4e3
<asac> micahg: maybe make a title for that
<asac> like
<asac> 1. Updating to new upstream releases
<micahg> Is there a convention for titles in readmes?
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f5732a116?
<micahg> asac: what can we do about the system cairo bug...we have people using other's PPAs...
<asac> hunt the other PPAs down for trademark infringement ... lol
<asac> no seriously ... i think we might want to ask blocking status on the upstream bug
<asac> [reed]: are you not seeing the fontproblem bug?
<micahg> mozilla 541319
<asac> maybe upstream builds never had good font so noone noticed the difference?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 541319 in Graphics "Poor subpixel font rendering compared to rest of system in FF3.6 on Ubuntu" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541319
<micahg> asac: right, their builds have been like this for a while
<asac> i am quite sure that 3.5 has the same issue with in-source cairo
<micahg> yes
<asac> just wonder if 3.0 has that too
<asac> also we might want to check whats going on in hardy
<asac> or even fedora
<asac> but i hope upstream sees the bug too in their tetss
 * micahg checks 3.0
<micahg> it's blocky
 * micahg doesn't know if it's the same problem
<micahg> I can't really tell
<micahg> asac: seems to be a dupe upstream mozilla 404637
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 404637 in Graphics "Excessive color fringing in default builds vs. --enable-system-cairo builds on Ubuntu" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404637
<asac> color finging?
<asac> not sure that is a dupe
<micahg> same freedesktopbug
<micahg> asac: Andreas describes color fringes in his bug as well
 * micahg thinks he will dupe
<micahg> asac: can I upstream out lcd_filter patch?
<micahg> *our
 * micahg found mozilla 456448 was stalled which is why I think it's not patched in mozilla
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 456448 in Graphics "Add configure check for FT_Library_SetLcdFilter" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456448
 * micahg is testing an empty package for tb-locale as well as an actual language
<recmajkemi> how do i upgrate to 3.6 with tar.bz where to put folder?
<recmajkemi> *upgrade
<micahg> recmajkemi: we don't support that
<micahg> recmajkemi: we have a PPA
<micahg> jdstrand: for an apparmor bug where it's clear from the kern.log what the issue is, do I need to have the reporter debug?
<jdstrand> micahg: if we have the kern.log and the steps to reproduce, then not usually
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<micahg> jdstrand: there was just a bug about evince and google chrome...should I dupe to the browser abstractions bug for chrome?
<jdstrand> micahg: if it is the same bug, sure
<micahg> [reed]: ah, that's the way to do that :)
<recmajkemi> micahg: K, than whats up with pixelated images on zoom?
<micahg> recmajkemi: ?
<micahg> asac: there's a problem with the extensions dir for tb locales, in 2.0 it was thunderbird, now it's versioned...what to do?
<micahg> do I symlink to the unversioned?
<micahg> and updated tb3 to install it's extension there
<asac> micahg: we dont have a libcairo.so in our firefox package?
<asac> is that true ;)?
<asac> feels wrong
<asac> have to check what goes on
<micahg> yes seems like it :(
<asac> if you have a built-tree maybe check if that is in dist/bin
<micahg> I only have  a tb3 build area right now
<micahg> I can test over the weekend
<micahg> asac: would that be why our build doesn't look so good then?
<asac> is upstream build ok?
<asac> feels likely this could cause issues
<asac> kinda strnage that it works at all ;)
<micahg> we're linked against system cairo but not building with it :(
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/fe5b069e
<micahg> that actually looks disturbing ^^
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> micahg: right. i think the .so should be in debian/tmp ... but we dont put it in package properly or something
<asac> i am not sure whats going on ... we seem to copy the .so's from the branding dir in debian/rules
<asac> might be a typo
<asac> but the .so should also be there
<asac> so maybe its just in dist/bin ... but never gets installed by make instlal
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: html5 spec says anything about video tag should start videos paused?
<micahg> asac: re tb-locales, can we make a tb-addons dir now that tb is being versioned?
<asac> micahg: no ... we dont need that anymore
<asac> tbird location is /usr/lib/mozilla/APPID/EXTENSIONID
<micahg> asac: but tb3 gets installed into a new dir ever version?
<asac> so ship those locales in /usr/share/thunderbird-locales ... and creat links according to the EXTENSIONID
<micahg> ah
<asac> at best just use xpi.mk
<asac> not sure if that works for multiple extensions already ... check with bdrung
<micahg> does xpi.mk have instructions? :)
<bdrung> micahg: http://wiki.debian.org/mozilla-devscripts
<micahg> thanks bdrung
<micahg> asac: so I should convert tb-locales to use m-dev?
<micahg> this'll be a learning experience :)
<asac_> had a reconnect
<micahg> (11:11:53 AM) micahg: asac: so I should convert tb-locales to use m-dev?
<micahg> (11:12:05 AM) micahg: this'll be a learning experience :)
<micahg> bdrung: the debian wiki doesn'
<micahg> t seem to work
<asac_> bdrung: does it work easily for multi bin packages?
<asac_> the wiki page seems to not exist for me
<bdrung> asac: yes. example: http://paste2.org/p/639370
<bdrung> asac: the wiki is down
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> micahg: so i guess you need to replace the current copy unzip etc.
<asac_> just with install-xpi commands
<asac_> hmm. wasnt that dh_installxpi ?
<asac_> guess not
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: asac: mind triaging it : https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=543037
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 543037 in General "OOOP freeze" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> asac_: should the name convention remain tb-locale-XX?
<asac_> BUGabundo_remote: have you chcked for dupes?
<asac_> micahg: yeah. keep that as it is
<BUGabundo_remote> asac I haven't
<asac_> bdrung: i think its cdbs ... is that just install-xpi in install: ?
<BUGabundo_remote> many of this OOOP bugs are new
<BUGabundo_remote> some will be dupes
<BUGabundo_remote> but its too hard for a common user
<micahg> bdrung: so, if I use the debhelper, I don't need to include xpi.mk, right
<bdrung> micahg: yes (and you can install more than one xpi file). cdbs' xpi.mk supports only one xpi file
<micahg> bdrung: what the min version of devscripts and debhelper?
<asac_> most recent i guess ;)
<asac_> 0.19
<asac_> ?
<bdrung> micahg: debhelper 7.0.50~ and m-d >= 0.19~
<bdrung> micahg: that's all on the wiki ;)
<micahg> bdrung: that's down ;)
<bdrung> i know. ==> ;)
<bdrung> micahg: workaround: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bdrung/mozilla-devscripts.htm
<micahg> bdrung: do I need the Recommends, Provides, and Enhances?
<micahg> or will lintian complain?
<micahg> asac: can I install the .xpi as is, or do I still need to do the stuff that's in the install target?
<bdrung> micahg: every real extension should have Recommends, Provides, and Enhances, but building won't fail if not
<micahg> k, I added it to the template
<micahg> bdrung: can I install the upstream .xpi as is with install-xpi?
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<micahg> asac: should I comment out stuff in the rules file, or can I jsut delete the lines I don't need
<asac> micahg: keep the diff.gz etc. of the current revision
<asac> somewhere safe
<asac> then go ahead and remove stuff
<micahg> asac: my current revision or the aarchive?
<asac> your current revision that you worked on
<micahg> :), ok
<asac> whatever you have right now ... which was good besides the install location
<asac> ;)
<micahg> k, it's actually on LP, so we're good
<micahg> asac: do I need a build target, it's just dh_testdir and touch build-stamp now?
<asac> yes
<micahg> k
<asac> you need the testdir at least i guess
<micahg> that's already in the install target
<asac> hmm. not sure. doesnt hurt i guess
<micahg> asac: should I install target not have anything if I'm doing it all in override_dh_auto_install?
<micahg> or can I do install-xpi in install?
<asac> i dont know
<asac> i thin the overrride thing is debhelper 7
<asac> if you dontr redo everything i would say ignore that
<asac> add that xpi-install to the binary-install target or something
<sebner> micahg: install is for install files,. auto_install is usually for make install stuff
<micahg> asac: k, I uploaded a new build, let's see what happens
<asac> heh
<asac> try locally ;)
<asac> langpacks should be fast enough to check
 * micahg guesses his computer can multi task ;)
 * micahg forgot he can do that
<asac> lol
<asac> micahg: did you multi task your scanner yet ;)?
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> build failed locally, lol
<asac> micahg: so i checked. its ok that we dont have any cairo.so
<asac> its linked statically
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38354645/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.firefox_3.6%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> ../../gfx/cairo/cairo/src/libmozcairo.a ../../gfx/cairo/libpixman/src/libmozlibpixman.a   -lXrender -lfreetype -lfontconfig  -L../../modules/zlib/src -lmozz -L/build/buildd/firefox-3.6+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/dist/lib -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl -L/lib -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lrt -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0    -lX11  -lXext  -pthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lrt -lgl
<asac> chmod +x libxul.so
<asac> hmm. the -lcairo is a bit odd though
<asac> do upstream builds also show libcairo.so on ldd ?
<micahg> checking
<asac> bug 403009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403009 in modemmanager "various modemmanager files lack license header" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403009
<micahg> yes, yes, I think
<asac> bug 409943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409943 in modemmanager "modemmanager debian/copyright has LGPL, but upstream source is GPL" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409943
<micahg>  libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2 (0xf71d1000)
<asac> yeah
<asac> good
<asac> hmm. wonder if thats coming from pkg-config --libs gtk+2.0
<asac> pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0
<asac> -pthread -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0
<asac> seems so
<micahg> asac: I'm doing something silly and I can't see to get it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/365324/
<asac> CURLOCALESMALL=`echo $${CURLOCALE} | sed --posix 'y/ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ/abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz/'` ;
<asac> that line needs a \
<asac> at the end
<micahg> it has it
<asac> without a whitespace after that \
<asac> not in the paste
<micahg> it's off to the right
<asac> what is the problem?
<asac> -p thunder
<asac> usually thats without a whitespace
<asac> install-xpi -p thunderbird-locale-${CURLOCALESMALL} $i
<micahg> the vars aren't expanding
<asac> that needs double $
<asac> in both places
<asac> in make $ gets evaluated right away ... $$ escapes that
<micahg> ah, which is why my test echos were failing
<micahg> k, so now my test echos work, but the install-xpi line still isn't evaluating
<micahg> :nm
<asac> kk
<micahg> I think I need it under that target
<micahg> I get crashes
<asac> crashes?
<asac> of make?
<micahg> no, of install-xpi
<asac> interesting ... do you see the command it runs?
<fta> asac, crazy sed.. tr 'A-Z' 'a-z'
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/365334/
<asac> lol
<asac> micahg: use the tr of fta ;)
<asac> check what is in line 244
<asac> do you have Architecture: all for all binary packages?
<asac> in control?
<micahg> it's supposed to be binary indep
<asac> i know
<asac> but is that in control?
<asac> all packages need Architecture: all
<micahg> yes, Arch: all
<asac> is there a debian/control at all?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> 650+ lines ;)
<asac> i would think that control has syntax errors or the install-xpi command run has bad parameters
<asac> most likely the -p parameter doesnt exist in debian/control
<micahg> -p in control?
<asac> no
<asac> install-xpi -p...
<asac> that is the package name
<micahg> yes
<micahg> ah
<asac> if you have en-XX.xpi and dont have a package called ...-en-xx
<asac> then it would fail
<asac> in my book
<asac> not sure if it would be this crash
<asac> but worht checking
 * micahg is checking package name
<micahg> looks ok
<asac> well. simplify it
<asac> try just one package manually
<asac> on the command line
<asac> and see
<micahg> seems to have worked :(
<micahg> ah, seems to be a path issue
<fta> asac, apparently, -l10n as a separate arch all deb is causing issues
<micahg> \o/
<asac> great ;)
<micahg> got another crash later :(
<micahg> seems to be a problem with one ofthe xpis
<asac> fta: you mean for chromium?
<fta> yes
<micahg> ah, install.rdf seems to have some whitespace
<fta> asac, got several complaints from users about random translations
<fta> my best bet is amd64 users upgrading when the i386=all still not ready
<fta> so they run the new chromium with the old lang pack
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats definitly the case
<asac> so you can tighten the dependency
<asac> like depends chromium-browser (= ${binary:Version} )
<asac> if there is the likelyhood of mixup
<micahg> asac: about the white space in the .xpi file, should I edit it manually?
<micahg> or do I have to have the rules file repackage?
<asac> micahg: which .xpi?
<asac> which lang?
<micahg> fy-NL.xpi has 3 lines of white space
<micahg> at the top
<micahg> and m-dev borks
<asac> yeah. so drop that .xpi for now
<asac> file bug in bugzilla about illegal rdf xml
<micahg> k
<asac> and maybe file a bug on m-devscript for bdrung to trim the file (in a best effort)
<micahg> k, asac, I've gtg though, can I finish this up sat night?
<asac> yeah. i wont be uploading today anyway, as i will be travelling all day tomorrow
<asac> so cannot fix bustages like complete /home wipe ;)
<micahg> asac: k, tty on sunday
<asac> right. enjoy
<asac> not sure yet when i will be online
<micahg> k
<asac> micahg: i will definitly let you know
<fta> asac, iirc, you asked me to remove it a while ago
<asac> fta: could be. i wouldnt have thought that it is so fragile
<asac> if thats really the case its really ugly translation mechanism
<asac> my demotivation is almost at 120%
<asac> flying tomorrow :(
<asac> to US ... with german airports being snow-under
<fta> an event?
<sebner> asac: are you on the same plane as pitti and mvo? :)
<asac> yes
<asac> and ogra
<asac> why?
<asac> fta: platform sprint ... yes.
<asac> in portland :(
<asac> worst place i could have imagined ... no direct flights out of germany etc.
<fta> asac, you're lucky, it's not that cold there
<fta> ~10°C, but with rain
<sebner> asac: just curious :=)
<asac> good to know ;)
<asac> 10°C isnt really make it better
<sebner> asac: why portland and not london?
<asac> thats a bleeding wound ... plesae dont ;)
<sebner> heh
 * sebner hides
<fta> google-chrome-beta               29261   2.05%     18439    6751    4048      23
<fta> chromium-browser                 28346   1.98%      4535   17140    6664       7
<fta> :(
<fta> jcastro, ^^ sad day
<jcastro> dang
 * fta feels like giving up for good
<asac> doesnt feel that bad
<jcastro> fta: people will still want an open version
<fta> same thing in debian:
<fta> google-chrome-beta                3103   3.45%      2183     390     525       5
<fta> google-chrome-unstable            1844   2.05%       885     161     795       3
<fta> chromium-browser                   385   0.43%       165      35     183       2
<fta> so much for free software fanatics
<asac> you take stats too seriously
<asac> maybe google just installed chromium-browser-beta everywhere in their datacenter ;) ... who knows
<sebner> asac: now, they use IE as we recently read ;)
<fta> jcastro, i see you're involved in gtg, is it able to do auto-sync between several computers? (without relying on a website)
<jcastro> fta: yes once the couch backend is fixed up, it will be in the next release
<fta> great
<jcastro> fta: you just set the couches to sync to your master computer
<fta> hope it's over ssh
<jcastro> https
<fta> yep, makes sense for couches, but it's less practical
<bdrung> asac: do you have time for a sponsorship?
<asac> read identi.ca ;)
<asac> i am paralized atm
<asac> bdrung: webfav and ubufox? or anything else?
 * asac updates his karmic mini9
<BUGabundo> asac: as in phisicaly ?
<asac> dunno
<asac> psychosomatic i guess
<asac> ;)
<bdrung> asac: yes, these two
<asac> i will do that in portland ... need to become sleepy somehow and uploading doesnt help ;)
<asac> same for chatting ;)
 * asac tunes out
<asac> cu in 2 days in a different timezone ;)
<asac> sry
<asac> maybe i will be back in a bit ... you never know ;)
<fta> asac, "updates his karmic mini9", usually a bad idea to update just before leaving
<BUGabundo> " over the course of 2010, we will be phasing out support for Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.0 " oopppsss
<bdrung> BUGabundo: who cares about that? ;)
<BUGabundo> google does
<BUGabundo> they are emailing accounts admin
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-30
<[reed]> what's the ppa for chromium?
<[reed]> I need to do some testing
<JanC> [reed]: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa ?
<[reed]> JanC: thanks
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> I updated to todays Firefox 3.7 build, and again I have a problem when firefox freez when loading flash :(
<Milos_SD> I updated to todays Firefox 3.7 build, and again I have a problem when firefox freez when loading flash :(
<plun> Hello all !
<plun> Looking for TB3 in Lucids repo..... where is it ?
<plun> ??
<mahfouz> plun: use mozilla daily build
<plun> @mahfouz... I am using the daily build...  TB3 has been stable for a while so why not in Lucid ???
<mahfouz> plun: dunno, I think they will sync with debian repos once more
<mahfouz> maybe it'll come in later
<mahfouz> plun: file a request on lp?
<plun> It seems strange that no one filed a request... ?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/thunderbird/+bugs
<plun> @mafouz... found it... ;-)   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/314668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New]
<plun> One comment....   "I honestly don't understand why it takes so long to release the latest versions of thunderbird and firefox for ubuntu. Is there any answer to this question available somewhere?"
<recmajkemi> how do i install smooth scaling on 3.6?
<vish> recmajkemi: smooth scaling? or are you asking about the fonts not being displayed properly?
<recmajkemi> vish: no, pictures when zoomed
<BUGabundo> [reed]: any progress on those ooop freezes?
<BUGabundo> I can't use FF for more then 1 min
<BUGabundo> setting dom.ipc.plugins.enabled to false for a few days until new firefox separate process kills a few bugs :(
<BUGabundo>  [reed] mouse scroll is slugish... anything I can do to improve it ? or is it a bug?
<nasam> My java does not work with the firefox from firefox-stable :(
<nasam> Is this a known problem, and can it be solved? (I'm using icedtea)
<BUGabundo> fta: are you sure ????
<BUGabundo> read the log
<BUGabundo> they are there
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> gwibber
<fta> the daily is stuck at 2.0.0~bzr491
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> there were commit just today
<BUGabundo> and new branch merged
<BUGabundo> 2.3
<fta> hmm
<BUGabundo> fta: see seg reply?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> fta: ohh and it doesn't work in lucid...
<BUGabundo> so better test it before allowing the bot to publish it too
<fta> why?
<fta> too late
<BUGabundo> other wise tommorow no one in lucid will have it running
<BUGabundo> I've been testing several branchs today
<BUGabundo> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365906/
<fta> if it doesn't work, it will have to be fixed
<BUGabundo> works in 9.10 though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-31
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/327172
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327172 in gwibber "Gwibber lists jump to top of page when updated" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> never fixed ?
<BUGabundo> :(
<asac> omg i feel like dying;)
<asac> horror trip
<asac> now in portland
<recmajkemi> i installed 3.6  via ppa. how do i uninstall it?
<asac> recmajkemi: what does uninstall mean?
<asac> downgrade to 3.5?
<BUGabundo> asac: wb
<BUGabundo> what happened ?
<asac> dont ask ;)
<asac> well in the end all was good
<asac> but it was like going through minefields
<asac> first 3 hours on the runway in hamburg
<recmajkemi> asac: yes downgrade
<asac> because of snow
<asac> then late in frankfurt almost missed the plane (was stnading in security still 30 minutes after the depature time)
<BUGabundo> too late... just did
<asac> same in seattle due to the delay ;)
<asac> lost a bunch of things (not sure what exactly yet)
<BUGabundo> asac: next time *shave*
<asac> in one for the many security stuff
<BUGabundo> so you don't look like a terrostist
<BUGabundo> ohh that's bad :(
<BUGabundo> that's one of the reason I don't want to set foot into USoA
<asac> and all that with 3 hours sleep the day before and almost no sleep yesterday ;)
<asac> so now i am bad ;)
<asac> recmajkemi: at best uninstall all firefox packages ... then remove ppa and install them again
<fta> BUGabundo, next auto-respin is at 5am (my time) so if they fix it quickly, it will be ok
<BUGabundo> they _won't_
<fta> so we're doomed
<fta> asac, nice to see you're still alive :)
<recmajkemi> asac: idid that but via desktop shorcut im still able to open ff 3.6 ill try to reboot
<fta> BUGabundo, i don't understand why to pushed it in trunk if it's broken
<fta> trunk is always supposed to work
<BUGabundo> they didn't test lucid
<BUGabundo> it works in 9.10
<BUGabundo> lololol segphault is _debuging_ in identica
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> the stuppidest thing: they are changing gwibber in the same week it finally get to work without any probs :\\\
<BUGabundo> Murphys Law, I guess
<BUGabundo> if it is broken its gonna get worse. if it is working, don't care, it will break
<BUGabundo> fta: ♺ @segphault: @BUGabundo: I pushed a fix to trunk for the bug you found on 10.04. Thanks for bringing it to my attention!
<BUGabundo> fta: it working, but mostly borked
<BUGabundo> no qaiku, no StatusNet servers other then identica, no jaiku, no themes,
<fta> BUGabundo, are the deb empty?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> all I know is what I read on identica
<fta> hm; indeed
<fta> not my fault though
<fta> whoever introduced gwibber-service broke it
<BUGabundo> oh great... a one he said, she aid fight
<fta> ?
<ejat> fta: after upgrading gwibber .. i can open/execute it :(
<fta> read above
<fta> funny, when built on karmic, the debs are not empty
 * ejat reading .. 
<kenvandine> fta, which packaging branch is the daily head builds using?
<kenvandine> fta, i pushed it to lp:~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging.trunk
<kenvandine> which has worked for several people today, that installed it from my ppa
<kenvandine> fta, are you still seeing problems?
<fta> when i build locally, it's fine, but in the ppa, the debs end up empty
<kenvandine> empty!
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38566452/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.gwibber_2.29.1~bzr502-0ubuntu2~daily1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> look close to the end
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/gwibber/+packages
<fta> i didn't do anything special
<kenvandine> which packaging branch is that from?
<ejat> diff .. bzr496 n bzr502
<fta> lp:~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging.trunk
<fta> i wanted to fix it, but i have no idea what's causing this
<fta> and it's 3am+
<BUGabundo> ejat: there just a few commts in to fix some bugs I found
<ejat> owh ok
<BUGabundo> we are now at 504
<BUGabundo> and one more coming
<BUGabundo> so I assume that tomorrow gona be a bad day for gwibbers daily ppa
<BUGabundo> :P
<ejat> BUGabundo: haa :p
<fta> dh_link -pgwibber                                                                                       dh_link -pgwibber
<fta> dh_installmime -pgwibber                                                                                dh_installmime -pgwibber
<fta> dh_pycentral -pgwibber                                                                                  dh_pycentral -pgwibber
<fta> renaming debian/gwibber/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages to debian/gwibber/usr/lib/python2.6/dist   <
<fta> dh_installdocs -pgwibber-service ./README ./AUTHORS                                                     dh_installdocs -pgwibber-service ./README ./AUTHORS
<fta> dh_installexamples -pgwibber-service                                                                    dh_installexamples -pgwibber-service
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365964/
<fta> dh_pycentral is not doing the same thing
<fta> in my karmic pbuilder, i see "renaming debian/gwibber/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages to debian/gwibber/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages", it's not done in the ppa
<fta> so your *.install files don't match and the debs end up empty
<fta> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> oh... so it is failing in karmic and not in lucid?
<BUGabundo> I tought it was the other way around
<BUGabundo> OOHH WAIT
<kenvandine> or the other way around
<BUGabundo> maybe it's the fix for lucid
<BUGabundo> that seg added
<kenvandine> it is building in my ppa fine for lucid
<BUGabundo> its messing it up
<kenvandine> that was a trivial change
<fta> nope, it's failing everywhere
<BUGabundo> from branchs it was running in karmic but not lucid
<BUGabundo> and he pushed a fix
<kenvandine> right, if the db hadn't already done it's oauth thing
<kenvandine> but that was trivial, no impact on packaging
<kenvandine> fta but in my ppa the debs aren't empty...
 * kenvandine will look deeped
<kenvandine> deeper
<kenvandine> fta, the py_central thing must be version specific
<kenvandine> dh_pycentral -pgwibber-service
<kenvandine> renaming debian/gwibber-service/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages to debian/gwibber-service/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages
<kenvandine> dh_strip -pgwibber
<kenvandine> from the build log in my ppa
<kenvandine> so the question is why isn't that happening in the ~gwibber-team ppa
<fta> all the "copying build/lib.linux-i686-2.6/gwibber/..." are missing too
<fta> hm, no, nm
<fta> kenvandine, no idea, i give up :(
<kenvandine> fta, i'll try to look at it more
<kenvandine> it's bazaar
<kenvandine> it works in my lucid pbuilder and in my ppa
<kenvandine> crazy that it doesn't work in that ppa
<fta> kenvandine, pycentral won't rename if pversion is ('python2.3', 'python2.4', 'python2.5')
<gnomefreak> anyone awake? i have an issue i neeed to know source package for?
<gnomefreak> it seems to be a known bug fixed it by changing settings in keyboard menu :)
 * gnomefreak goes and lays down while updates and scripts are running
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> Firefox 3.7 still doesn't work!!!!
<Milos_SD> and upstream Firefox 3.7 works
<Milos_SD> so, it is problem with your packages
<Milos_SD> fix it!!!
<micahg> Milos_SD: can you be more specific?
<Milos_SD> Firefox 3.7 freezes when needs to load flash
<Milos_SD> it has been fixed upstream (I downloaded precompiled binary from mozilla ftp)
<Milos_SD> and it works
<Milos_SD> but yours from PPA still freezes
<micahg> Milos_SD: which version upstream?
<Milos_SD> just a sec
<Milos_SD> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/tinderbox-builds/mozilla-central-linux64/
<Milos_SD> from here
<Milos_SD> even the one from 29. works
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> you're running the latest daily from us?
<Milos_SD> yes
<Milos_SD> and it freezes and loading flash on web sites
<Milos_SD> but the one from that ftp link, doesn't
<Milos_SD> it has some issues with youtube controls, but it doesn't freez
 * micahg is attempting a backtrace
<fta> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366164/
<Milos_SD> micahg, any success?
<nasam> Is icedtea java plugin incompatible with Firefox 3.6?
<BUGabundo> humm chanserv dead?
<fta> BUGabundo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366169/ was it your error?
<BUGabundo> fta: yep
<BUGabundo> I have gwibber upgrade on hold
<fta> so it's still broken
<BUGabundo> and am testing a few branchs a gain
<BUGabundo> ahahaah
<BUGabundo> I'm on yesterday deb :D
<BUGabundo> I hate to say it (or maybe not) but I told you so
 * BUGabundo duck
<fta> i thought segphault fixed it yesterday after you complained
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> he pushed a few things, and it worked
<BUGabundo> but then it broke again
<fta> i still don't understand why couchdb is needed in a microblogging client
<BUGabundo> it syncs between PCs
<fta> sync what?
<BUGabundo> gwibber status
<fta> but you need an http(s) server for that, right?
<BUGabundo> fta if you start gwibber-service
<BUGabundo> wait for it to pull stuff and only then start gwibber, it works
<BUGabundo> Trunk is WFM fine
<BUGabundo> fta: it uses UbuntuOne for sync
<fta> damn
<fta> i don't have an U1 account, and i don't want one
<fta> if it's now mandatory, bye bye gwibber
<BUGabundo> don't need one
<BUGabundo> I don't have mine up (or even instaled) and gwibber trunk is working
<BUGabundo> but its TOO soon to make it trunk
<BUGabundo> no themes, no StatusNet server support, no spellchecker
<BUGabundo> no jaiku (lost and not ported since 1.x) , no qaiku
<BUGabundo> but I really love the new side pane :DD
<BUGabundo> uber nice for small screens
<fta> pfff http://paste.ubuntu.com/366231/
<BUGabundo> trink?
<BUGabundo> *trunk ?
<fta> r506
<BUGabundo> Now on revision 506.
<BUGabundo> ./bin/gwibber-service & ; sleep 30; ./bin/gwibber
<fta> ok, byebye gwibber, it's not usable, and they don't really know how to keep a trunk alive and attractive for testers
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366239/
<BUGabundo> ehe
<fta> BUGabundo, how do you shorten a link in the web interface?
<BUGabundo> fta: where?
<BUGabundo> for manual links I use punny.sl.pt
<BUGabundo> for posting to SNs I use hellotxt and ping.fm
<fta> i don't why there's a pref then, it doesn't do anything
<fta> +understand
<BUGabundo> for ?
<Tallken> hello!
<BUGabundo> hey Tallken
<Tallken> am I the only one who has been experiencing random lookups with Firefox-3.6 ? I downgraded o Karmic's Firefox to see if the lookups continue (since I didn't uninstall the plugins) but still I thought I'd ask here
<Tallken> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Tallken: separated processes in daily
<BUGabundo> turn it off for a few days, until fixed
<Tallken> hum? in 3.6 ?
<BUGabundo> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=543037
<BUGabundo> yes
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 543037 in Plug-ins "OOPP freeze" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> [reed]: we are doomed... your guys don't even know where to start fixing it :(
<Tallken> but ain't that supposed to be in the firefox-3.7 package??
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> 3.6 also has it
<Tallken> cool
<Tallken> will continue with firefox-3.5 then
<BUGabundo> why??
<Tallken> thanks for the explanation, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> just turn it off
<BUGabundo> and remember to enable it in a week
<Tallken> BUGabundo, well, because it's slower but stable
<BUGabundo> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2010-01-27/multi-process-plugins-on-by-default/
<BUGabundo> 3.7 is now stable for me again
<BUGabundo> found the bug, reported, work around it
<BUGabundo> world is happy
<Tallken> BUGabundo, if I kill mozilla-runtime the browser returns from the dead?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Tallken> hum... will stay with firefox-3.5
<Tallken> if i get too pissed with its speed will go back to 3..6
<Tallken> BUGabundo, thanks for the help & links :)
<BUGabundo> 3.5 isssss slloowwwww
<BUGabundo> 3.7 is faster
<BUGabundo> and chromium is just another league
<Tallken> BUGabundo, concerning "and chromium is just another league" http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_chrome_vs_iron.php
<Tallken> anyway, gotta go
<Tallken> went
<micahg> bdrung: should devscripts bugs be filed against the ubuntu package with a task on the m-dev project?
<bdrung> micahg: it's up to you. either this or you can file a bug against the package in debian
<micahg> bdrung: ok
<micahg> bdrung: BTW, it worked great once I removed the langpacks that had a bad install.rdf
<Milos_SD> micahg, is there hope that firefox 3.7 freez issue with flash be fixed in tomorows update? :)
<micahg> Milos_SD: depends if I have time to debug...probably not :(
<micahg> maybe tomorrow
<Milos_SD> micahg, ok. But why debug? Problem is part-fixed in upstream (I think)
<micahg> Milos_SD: well, we build upstream's version
<micahg> so if I can figure out which function is roke
<micahg> *broke, I can see the patch that fixed it and try to figure out why it doesn't work in our build
<Milos_SD> is there a way I can help with backtraceing the problem? :) Or do I need programing knowledge to do that?
 * micahg thinks he'll just ask upstream :)
<fta> asac, i'm trying to clarify/update the d/copyright file for the codecs package, what do you think? http://paste.ubuntu.com/366321/
<bdrung> micahg1: great
<bdrung> micahg1: 515217 is not a bug in m-d, but in rdflib
<micahg1> bdrung: k, sorry, i'll ,move it
<bdrung> micahg1: i moved it
<micahg1> bdrung: k, should I invalidate the m-dev task?
<bdrung> micahg1: already done. ;)
 * micahg1 is checking upstream
<micahg1> bdrung: I filed a bug upstream
<bdrung> micahg1: yes, i saw it
<asac> fta: so ... maybe use the dep-5 format style instead of "Here is the text of the MIT license:"
<asac> you can use
<asac> License: MIT
<asac>  License text ...
<asac>  line 2
<asac> etc.
<fta> how do you add comments?
<asac> comments?
<fta> descriptions
<asac> what is a description in what you pasted?
<asac> i see license texts
<asac> those would be one-char indented
<asac> so you can refer in a files: block to MIT .... and then you would have one License: MIT block at the end with the license text
<asac> but i guess thats not what yo umean
<fta> l4-10, 30, 68-70..
<fta> imho, l30-65 is just confusing
<asac> so instead of "most files under balbalbla/ are licensed under LGPL..." you just say
<asac> Files: balbalbla/*
<asac> License: LGPL-2.1+
<asac> and then you name specific files with different license
<asac> Files: ffmpeg-mt.tar.gz!/ffmpeg-mt/libavcodec/x86/h264_deblock_sse2.asm
<asac> License: MIT
<asac> etc.
<asac> the license 4-10 belong to README.sources
<asac> not copyright
<asac> README.source
<asac> line 1-2 can be scratched
<asac> instead  use debian/*
<asac> Copyright Fabien Tassin...
<asac> and then
<asac> debian/patches/*
<asac> like you did just below
<fta> well, i only checked in details the files that are build (those listed in the gyp file), for the rest, i just pasted the LICENSE file
<fta> built
<micahg1> asac: I think tb-locales is ready
 * micahg1 should probably test build on Lucid though...
<asac> micahg: does it work on karmic?
<asac> can you put that stuff up somewhere and send me a link?
<asac> i am probably not in that much longer
<micahg> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/+packages
<micahg> just need to rename .orig.tar.gz and changelog entry
<micahg> it shows up in my shredder install, but not as compatible since I'm running 3.0.1pre
<asac> micahg: does the ${xpi:recommends} etc. work?
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> no
<micahg> :(
<asac> (iassume so ... just wonder if you checked it)
<asac> no?
<asac> so it inserts "thunderbird-3.0" rather than thunderbird?
 * micahg forgot to ask bdrung about that
<micahg> no
<bdrung> micahg: what do you want to know?
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/366381/
<micahg> asac: shredder picks it up properly in thunderbird
<bdrung> micahg: gimme the source, please
<micahg> bdrung: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/+files/thunderbird-locales_3.0~micahg+try2-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa3.diff.gz
<micahg> asac: should we make a bzr branch for TB localeS?
<bdrung> micahg: dsc or bzr branch?
<micahg> bdrung: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/+files/thunderbird-locales_3.0~micahg+try2-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa3.dsc
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/+files/thunderbird-locales_3.0~micahg+try2-0ubuntu1~lucid~ppa1.dsc
<asac> yeah
<micahg> asac: I filed 3 locale bugs upstream and cc'd you
<bdrung> micahg: it's your fault :P
<micahg> bdrung: k, please enlighten me
<bdrung> micahg: you use "%:	dh --with xul-ext $@", but % is never called, because you define the other targets
<micahg> ah
<bdrung> micahg: you either use the override_* targets or you call dh_xul-ext manually
<micahg> ah, so do I just add % to the install target?
<micahg> or build?
<micahg> bdrung: ^^
<bdrung> micahg: either drop configure, install, binary, clean rules (and use the override_* targets), or you drop the % target and call dh_xul-ext in binary-indep target
<bdrung> micahg: man dh
 * micahg is at a loss
<micahg> bdrung: do I get rid of the install and buidl targets then?
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<micahg> bdrung: k
<bdrung> micahg: dh calls all these dh_* commands
<micahg> bdrung: still doesn't work
 * micahg is sure he's missing something simple
<bdrung> micahg: your rules file should look like http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xmms2/abraca.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=d42a2ee134247c9d487b71fa523da6e64f4a7d01;hb=HEAD after the cleanup
 * micahg is testing
<micahg> \o/
<micahg> uh oh
<micahg> I missed something
<micahg> I'm getting copyright errors
<micahg> or rather warning
<bdrung> micahg: you may run install-xpi with -r
<micahg> what does that do?
<micahg> nm
<bdrung> micahg: man install-xpi :P
<micahg> no, but it was installed before
<bdrung> micahg: installed before?
<micahg> yes, in the previous version
<micahg> bdrung: nm
<micahg> needed a full rebuild
<bdrung> nm?
<micahg> nevermind
<bdrung> k
<micahg> bdrung: if I think I can bump to compat 7, should I?
<bdrung> micahg: if you use dh, then you have to.
<micahg> k
<micahg> bdrung: thanks for your help, I'm still learning debhelper
<bdrung> np
<bdrung> it takes some time
 * micahg found lintian.debian.org which is nice
<micahg> dh is really amazing
<micahg> bdrung: I've got one weird character issue
<bdrung> micahg: which?
<micahg> on the nb-no locale, is there some way to make sure the shell is using UTF8?
<micahg> when building the file?
<micahg> if you take a look at the control file...
<bdrung> micahg: isn't utf-8 the default?
 * micahg would think so
<micahg> but for some reason, that locale when generated from the system locales gets mangled
<micahg> it's fine in the original xml file
<micahg> it's getting mangled somehow in here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/366409/
<bdrung> micahg: gedit opened the control file as iso-8859-15
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> but it should be UTF8
<bdrung> micahg: you should remove the last line ( .) in package.template
<micahg> but for some reason, it's generated like that
<micahg> k
 * micahg didn't know if it did anything
<bdrung> dunno how to fix the utf-8 issue
<micahg> k
<micahg> bdrung: ok, here's an issue maybe you can help with...as asac pointed out, it seems to Enhance TB3.0 instead of just TB..is there anything I can do?
<bdrung> micahg: does it support thunderbird 3?
<micahg> yes, but the package will be thunderbird
<bdrung> micahg: so no versioned thunderbird package?
<micahg> bdrung: in archive
<bdrung> i meant: no versioned source tb package?
<micahg> bdrung: in archive
<bdrung> where else?
<micahg> in PPA yes, but in archive no
<bdrung> micahg: will tb 3 land in lucid?
<micahg> bdrung: yes, I think as soon as this package is done :)
<bdrung> and the source and binary package will be called thunderbird?
<micahg> bdrung: yes
<bdrung> micahg: ok, then we have to update m-d to the new package name.
<micahg> heh
<micahg> ok
<micahg> should I make a merge proposal?
<bdrung> asac: are there other renaming which m-d should be aware of?
<bdrung> micahg: merge proposal?
<micahg> bdrung: firefox will be unversioned in lucid
<micahg> for m-dev
<bdrung> micahg: why merge? we have to release it to sid first and then sync it
<micahg> to .head?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> if you
<micahg> 're doing it that's fine
<bdrung> i can do it.
<micahg> k
<bdrung> micahg: aha, you meant a bzr merge proposal?
<micahg> yes :)
<bdrung> micahg: then go ahead. :)
<micahg> is head at lp:mozilla-devscripts?
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<micahg> bdrung: just this file: xul-app-data.csv.Ubuntu
<micahg> also, will this break the PPAs?
<bdrung> micahg: no, because it is in recommends
<micahg> so these versions are just for archive then
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<asac> bdrung: thunderbird-3.0 -> thunderb ird ... firefox-3.6 -> firefox ... thats it for now
<asac> we are not yet sure what to do about future branches and the packag ename
<asac> most likely firefox-dev firefox-next firefox-beta or something
<bdrung> wow, asac is alive.
<bdrung> :)
<micahg> bdrung: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/mozilla-devscripts/ff-tb-unversioned
<micahg> asac: we fixed xpi:recommends and such
<micahg> last hiccup is it recommends tb-3.0 instead of tb
<bdrung> micahg: you shouldn't have thunderbird twice
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: should I make the unversion firefox and abrowser be * for EOL or leave it 3.6.* fo rnow?
<bdrung> i would assume *
<fta> BUGabundo, what (gnome/gtk) alternative do we have to gwibber?
<BUGabundo> XMPP?
<fta> BUGabundo, btw, did you file a bug for ch loosing passwords?
<BUGabundo> µblog purple plugin?
<BUGabundo> rss
<BUGabundo> fta: only in mozilla
<BUGabundo> I'm tempted to file one, but need to look deeper
<BUGabundo> since it began happening in my android
<BUGabundo> so it may be on google side, if I can't reproduce in other sites
<micahg> bdrung: updated
<asac> micahg: good question.
<asac> i would also think * ... but not sure about all the consequences atm
<asac> so test use *
<asac> lets
<micahg> ok
 * micahg supposes he could push a version now to test...
 * micahg is testing
<bdrung> asac: what will happend to xulrunner?
<bdrung> micahg: i integrated your changes
<micahg> yay!
<micahg> bdrung: move to universe
<bdrung> micahg: but what how will the name scheme be?
<micahg> bdrung: versioned I think still since it has to do with build-deps
<micahg> but firefox will not be using it
<bdrung> micahg: will there be a xulrunner 1.9.2 in lucid?
<micahg> bdrung: yes
 * micahg was working on that last week
<bdrung> micahg: so i have to add it, too
 * micahg just had to diff xul191 and xul192 to see if anything is missing
<bdrung> micahg: will there be other new package?
<micahg> bdrung: not that I know of at the moment
<micahg> bbiab
<asac> bdrung: yeah. xul = versioned ... ffox = unverseioned/release channel named
<asac> ok off for lunch and some shopping in the land without sales tax ;=)
<bdrung> asac: are you aware of this: http://www.cywhale.de/firefox-3-6-font-rendering/ ?
<fta> kenvandine_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366164/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/366169/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/366231/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/366239/
<LLStarks> asac, will dailies by getting cairo again?
<LLStarks> *br
<LLStarks> **be
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-24
<fta> dpm, hi
<fta> dpm, hi, i realized while testing chromium in some langs that i can't test it properly. i see some (few) untranslated strings but looking at the code, they come straight from gtk. obviously, i don't have all the locales installed. so i'd like some help finding issues.
<fta> you mentioned a wiki page is the way to go. do you have a template or an example in mind?
<dpm> hi fta, I don't have a template in mind. What I had in mind for a wiki page was to have: a general explanation on how to translate Chromium, the requirements for a language to be included, and any other info that would be of interest to translators. We could certainly add info on how to test the locales. That's the idea I had. I'd put the page somewhere outside the Ubuntu wiki, since it should be info that is not specific to Ubuntu, but right now,
<dpm>  I don't know where the best place would be. The Chromium wiki seemed a bit too restrictive the last time I looked at it, or at least I could not figure out how to edit it
<fta> dpm, yep, it seems they recently restricted the creation of new pages
<fta> i wonder how i can add libgles2-mesa to Depends without breaking the backports...
<micahg> fta: control.in, add it in d/rules for select releases only
<fta> micahg, well, i'm not sure i really want to do that. gl could be problematic depending on your h/w
<fta> same thing with vdpau
<micahg> jdstrand: I use the apparmor-notify package, maybe it's worth adding to suggests for Firefox?
<jdstrand> micahg: my inclination is 'no'. people who don't know about apparmor might install it, then see the notifications about other parts of the system. apparmor-notify is intended as a developer tool only
<jdstrand> micahg: it only reports without giving a method to fix anything
<micahg> jdstrand: ah, but the only time I get deny messages is from Firefox, so I guess the rest of the profiles are either doing their job
<jdstrand> micahg: perhaps one day we can have a tool that would do more, but the last thing we want is what we see on fedora, where people are prompted for selinux denials all the time
<jdstrand> micahg: true. it is useful. perhaps we could update documentation surrounding enabling the firefox profile-- if you do, you might be interested in the apparmor-notify package
<jdstrand> "if you do, you might be interested in the apparmor-notify package"
<jdstrand> (ie, I wasn't saying if *you*, micahg, do
<jdstrand> )
<micahg> jdstrand: i know :), I'll look into updating it
<jdstrand> micahg: great, thanks! :)
<jdstrand> micahg: you could also mention aa-update-browser and the local/ directory in the same area too, if it isn't already mentioned
<micahg> jdstrand: can we update the AA profile after feature freeze?
<jdstrand> micahg: sure. those are bug fixes, not features
<micahg> jdstrand: cool, thanks
 * fta is installing apparmor-notify...
 * chrisccoulson_ is installing apparmor-notify too
<chrisccoulson_> don't want to miss out :)
<fta> grrr, we really need a dh_tweak_deps_and_builddeps_for_this_dist_please
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, do you have Fennec done, or just the build system?
<fta> doh, bad for us: http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0#Iconvertedmypackagebutitfailstobuildorfailstounpackonallbuildds
<micahg> err, they should defuzz automatically
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, fennec is pretty much done
<micahg> almost all buildds are belong to us
<asac> hey gents. so firefox 4.0 crashing... if i hit restart firefox 4.0 in that dialog it _never_ restarts ;) ... known bug (id?)
 * micahg noticed that too :)
<BUGabundo> \o
<asac> fta: what is chromium using gles for?
<micahg> asac: the version in natty also or just the dailies?
<asac> dailies maverick
<asac> dont have the luxury atm to upgrade ;)
<fta> asac, some 2D canvas features iirc, maybe webgl too
<micahg> asac: same as me :)
<asac> fta: is it using gles on x86 too? nice
<fta> asac, still watching my patches? ;)
<asac> fta: whenever i get to those they are usually quite old so i dont spend as much time on them as i would
<asac> fta: doesnt chromium ship binaries for linux? what are they doing there wrt gles?
<asac> chrisccoulson: this reminds me: whats the webgl/gles status for ffox
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b9 in Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Firefox 3.6.14/Thunderbird 3.1.8/Seamonkey 2.0.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.13 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.7 in Lucid-Natty and Stable PPA | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<fta> asac, i was quite happy to see my translation power plant finally done, but the lp guys killed me
<asac> fta: huh? wth happened?
<fta> asac, you should read my blog :)
<fta> for gles, they just dlopen the libs if they are installed
<fta> asac, http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/chromium-translations-explained-part-2/
<asac> fta: yeah... from upstream vs. contributions feels buggy as you describe it
<fta> og
<fta> oh
<asac> fta: do you know why the improved translations suddenly became "from upstream" ?
<asac> fta: do you reimport from your side with all the changes included?
<fta> asac, no. i feed lp just with the upstream stuff
<fta> it put a link to the lp announcement
<fta> asac, https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-translators/msg00256.html
<fta> i'm in touch with danilo, but he told me Deryck Hodge will take over to solve this
<asac> kk ... seems its maybe a one time problem and that folks are taking care of that. makes me happy
<fta> i wanted a low maintenance translation system, but i've spent way too much time on this already
<fta> asac, did you like my article? :)
<fta> asac, you asked me so many times to start a blog
<asac> fta: i retweeted it ;)
<fta> asac, rate it :)
<asac> fta: its really awesome content ... not much to add there ;)
<fta> the indicators are still broken
<fta> and i still can't use unity
<fta> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hhnjdplhmcnkiecampfdgfjilccfpfoe
<chrisccoulson>  hi asac
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> ffox has gles support AFAICT, but we don't actually build it
<asac> chrisccoulson: could you please try that?
<asac> at least on arm ...
<asac> at best some builds for intel would be nice as well
<asac> with gallium etc. you can have accelerated gles for some x86 video chips
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i could try that. i think i'd need to do a build system hack for that though. it currently selects gles automatically only for maemo and android builds
<chrisccoulson> (from what i can see from the makefile anyway)
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. that needs to be improved ;)
<asac> should select that for linux/arm/gnu in general
<chrisccoulson> we could probably make it do that ;)
<chrisccoulson> it wouldn't be difficult to fix
<chrisccoulson> heh, it's going to be a fun night tonight, my daughter keeps waking up
<asac> chrisccoulson: good time to continue working then i guess
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> this moonlight crasher is really bugging me now
<chrisccoulson> fta - do you still see that in chromium too?
<fta> chrisccoulson, i don't use moonlight, but i still see people reporting bugs about it
<fta> it's when you have both icetea and libmoon
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i can still recreate it sometimes, but i still don't fully understand why it's crashing
<chrisccoulson> fta - http://is.gd/AANWKL
<chrisccoulson> there's quite a few now
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=49743
<fta> i should probably work on integrating breakpad too
<fta> http://icedtea.classpath.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=472
<ubot2> icedtea.classpath.org bug 472 in Plugin "Update of icedtea crashes epiphany" [Normal,New]
<fta> mix of malloc and tcmalloc? (last comment)
<chrisccoulson> fta - interesting. the second link there seems to show a different crash
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-25
<fta> dpm_, weren't we supposed to have a meeting?
<dpm_> fta, I thought I'd send an e-mail first. I've got a call with Danilo tomorrow morning, where I want to discuss some of the LP changes to understand them myself. Perhaps we could do it after that? Shall we chat again tomorrow noon and then see if we can meet here or in #launchpad?
<fta> ok
<fta> chrisccoulson, just wondering.. why are so many canonical guys using chrome instead of chromium
<chrisccoulson> fta - are they? i didn't know that ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, like jorge
<fta> all his blog posts have it
<chrisccoulson> fta - i thought he was using chromium
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure why then
<fta> well, his blog is dead atm
<fta> "Our servers are over capacity and certain pages may be temporarily unavailable. We're incredibly sorry for the inconvenience."
<fta> lol
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2883661045/other-ways-to-integrate-with-web-apps
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i get that message too
<fta> refresh
<chrisccoulson> i can't answer your question though, you might be better off asking jorge :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, it was more of a generic question, his blog popped up 1st as an example
<fta> weird for people promoting free software to use that
<fta> well
<fta> btw, i've implemented an easy way to add dist specific patches in chromium
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/view/head:/debian/patches/series
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/view/head:/debian/enable-dist-patches.pl
<chrisccoulson> fta - nice. i might borrow that for firefox at some point ;)
<BUGabundo> o/
<chrisccoulson> i added some similar functionality a while ago, and then removed it again because i ended up not needing it
<chrisccoulson> but your way is better ;)
<fta> i just need:
<fta> post-patches::
<fta> 	perl $(CURDIR)/debian/enable-dist-patches.pl $(DEBIAN_DIST_VERSION) $(CURDIR)/debian/patches/series
<fta> before
<fta> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<fta> of course
<fta> and in clean::
<fta> perl $(CURDIR)/debian/enable-dist-patches.pl --clean $(CURDIR)/debian/patches/series
<fta> i wanted to make a cdbs rule file out of it, but couldn't figure out how to deal with the order of the apply before quilt / unapply after quilt
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-26
<dpm> hi fta, I've just had a call with Danilo. Here's an update re: Chromium translations -> he's on community rotation on the Launchpad team today. He'll be looking at the problem and will file a critical bug if he's got time. Otherwise he'll handle it to deryck (on CC on the last e-mail) to deal with. The reason it is like this is because Danilo is no longer working in translations due to the recent move in Launchpad from app-specific teams to featur
<dpm> e-work-oriented squads, and deryck's team is working on a translations feature right now. I'm sorry it is being like this, but the process of changing the development process is going to be bumpy community-wise :/. It does not affect only Chromium, but the whole translations community
<fta> dpm, ok, thanks. i'm chatting with danilos right now
<dpm> fta, yeah, I've just seen that, cool
<asac> chrisccoulson: two things ...
<asac> do you need help on the po2xpi stuff (i hope not :(()
<asac> that was 1.
<asac> 2. the awesomebar is often hiding the location text field for me in ffox 4.0 + unity
<asac> 2. is my current main annoyance
<asac> oh and i have
<chrisccoulson> asac - i should be ok with 1
<chrisccoulson> 2 - i've not seen that before ;)
<chrisccoulson> do you have any trigger for it, or is it random?
<asac> 3. if i edit for a while in text fields like wiki, gmail etc. the text i type sometimes doesnt appear (only a few dots) ... until some kind of refresh displays it all
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think the awesome drop down hiding things is a recent regression ... on dailies it happens like all the time since a few day
<asac> before i never saw that (at least it never annoyed me)
<asac> atm i basically cannot see what i type ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i haven't seen that either, although jdstrand did open a bug about text input being really really slow
<asac> its happening in fullscreen mode on my 12" screen (1024/768)
<chrisccoulson> i need to update to the latest dailies really, once i've fixed them ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> i see it in _current_ dailies
<asac> so let me know when there is new stuff so i can check if those issues are gone now
<asac> :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll do that today
<asac> chrisccoulson: http://people.linaro.org/~asac/tmp/Screenshot-Minefield.png
<asac> chrisccoulson: so way to reproduce:
<asac> 1. start typing something -> drop down is attached properly to the bottom
<asac> 2. hit ESC so it goes away
<asac> 3. continue typing -> drop down gets attached to the TOP of the bar like in screenshot
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, will try that in a bit
<asac> seems that i often hit esc or something ;)
<asac> i guess it can also be triggered in a different way
<fta> grr, it's not longer possible to run wireshark as root
<fta> -not+no
<micahg> fta: well, you can either run with sudo or follow the instructions in the README to set up the groups properly
<fta> rahh, just finished the dev and beta merges of chromium, 90 sec before the bot kicks in
<fta> micahg, we don't even have that wireshark group :P
<micahg> fta: it's not auto created AFAIK
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I hold off on publishing 4.0b10 to the PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, it's fine. the bug is in the official release builds anyway
<chrisccoulson> well, i'd imagine it is, but i should check ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's in natty anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I'm still on the daily from the 20th because of the FTBFS in the trunk branch, I guess I should fix that :-/
<chrisccoulson> i was going to fix that today, but got sidetracked
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-27
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fennec failed to build because of a build-dep, would you like me to take a look later?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i saw that.
<chrisccoulson> feel free to look at it if i've not done it before i go to bed
<chrisccoulson> i guess it needs --disable-notify rather than the build-depend adding
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does fennec not have notifications?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't matter really, the libnotify stuff is only part of the toolkit, so that check is bogus :)
<chrisccoulson> and xulrunner is already built with libnotfiy support
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, I'll add a note then if I do it
<chrisccoulson> i had to do the same for lightning too. it might be worth just copying the extra build flags i added there :)
<micahg> ok, we should probably upstream at some point the checks that should be disabled with --with-system-libxul
<magcius> Is there any chance the Firefox daily builds can work again soon?
<DeeVee> 2nd that :-P
<DeeVee> the one from 20th has some weird repainting problem on some sites
<magcius> As said before, I'd offer to fix it.
<magcius> But I can't, because I can't fix the broken patch, because the patch won't apply
<magcius> So I can't make a new patch.
<micahg> magcius: DeeVee: yes, I'll fix it tonight if chrisccoulson doesn't get to it first
<DeeVee> cool
<dupondje> Firefox upgrade removes cache ?
<chrisccoulson> dupondje, "removes cache"?
<chrisccoulson> dupondje, if you're referring to the lack of confirmation on close, that's deliberate i'm afraid
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: it moved places.sqlite to places.sqlite.corrupted
<dupondje> :s
<chrisccoulson> wow, abrowser has been broken in natty since before christmas, and not a single bug report so far
<chrisccoulson> needs to die :)
<chrisccoulson> clearly, nobody uses it
<micahg> heh
 * micahg still thinks it should be built from xulrunner like Debian
<chrisccoulson> i think we should just kill it entirely
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> well, the only benefit is testing FF-on-XR, but I guess there's no point anyway
<chrisccoulson> i need to talk to the people that i know still do use it first though
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, curious if anything has happened with bug #677551?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677551 in firefox "pressing Enter in a large textarea is very CPU intensive with Firefox 4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677551
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, no, not yet ;)
<jdstrand> today's firefox is no better
<chrisccoulson> i'll take another look next week though, i've been playing catch up this week after spending all my time on globalmenu work
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> right, nightlies should work again now :)
<chrisccoulson> time to do tbird 3.1.8 for natty and get the crashreporter on
<micahg> cool
<micahg> I need to finish with the locales this weekend
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, actually, would you mind sending bug 677551 upstream? i'll still look at it next week, but perhaps somebody else already has an idea ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677551 in firefox "pressing Enter in a large textarea is very CPU intensive with Firefox 4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677551
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: is there a wiki page for properly forwarding mozilla bugs?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: like there is for gnome?
<micahg> jdstrand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/Mozilla, probably a little out of date
<chrisccoulson> heh, i wasn't aware of that ;)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, if you forward it upstream, Core - Layout is probably an appropriate place to report it
 * micahg has roots in the bugsquad ;)
<jdstrand> micahg, chrisccoulson: thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: and hi! :)
<micahg> hi jdstrand :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, also, please subscribe me :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not subscribed to all upstream bugs ;)
 * micahg is following chrisccoulson upstream and will be implicitly subscribed
<chrisccoulson> lol
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's the only way I can keep track of the GNOME3/global menu stuff without subscribing to everything :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> oh no, updated indicator stack now
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if everything will break again ;)
<chrisccoulson> it did on the friday afternoon of the sprint!
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i'll upgrade in the morning
<micahg> Well, I'll probably be on natty in a couple weeks
<chrisccoulson> you're not on it already?
<chrisccoulson> tut tut, you'll need to be more hardcore than that ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nope
<chrisccoulson> i'm on natty+3 already!
<chrisccoulson> :)
 * micahg still needs a guaranteed working system ATM :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i could do with that sometimes too
<micahg> when I get my new laptop, I'll upgrade it to natty
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597627
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 597627 in Layout: Text "Adding and removing lines in big textareas is really slow" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: added that to the LP bug
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: looks like they are really keen on fixing it
<jdstrand> [hardblocker]
<micahg> yeah, but that still could be 3 weeks out
<jdstrand> that is fine by me
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: would you mind subscribing yourself to the upstream bug if you want? not sure what address you want
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: wow, I don't think I realzed how cool the LP <-> mozilla bugzilla integration was
<jdstrand> s/was/is/
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, oh, what has it done?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it imported 109 comments and allows me to respond to the mozilla bug
<jdstrand> cia LP
<jdstrand> via
<chrisccoulson> ah, i haven't noticed that yet. does that mean i have 109 e-mails? ;)
<jdstrand> I wonder how it does that, since I need to be logged in over there...
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: heh, no-- just one saying it happened
<jdstrand> I am logged in over there... hmm
<magcius> Wait, why aren't you running FF on xulrunner currently?
<chrisccoulson> fta - mozilla bug 629544
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 629544 in Blocklisting "Blocklist moonlight plugin on linux." [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=629544
<chrisccoulson> magcius, we haven't done for ages, why you ask?
<magcius> chrisccoulson, it makes more sense to do that for me
<magcius> however mozilla-central is indeed a mess
<chrisccoulson> why? you're free to build it on XR if you like, but we're not going to do that any more ;)
<magcius> I hope some day they'll split out into the main gecko stuff, and have app/browser and all of that into a simple broject project
<magcius> chrisccoulson, I'm curious why not
<chrisccoulson> firstly, that configuration is totally unsupported
<chrisccoulson> our builds are also pretty close to upstream builds now as well
<chrisccoulson> which means we can do things like - send our crash reports to mozilla ;)
<magcius> Ah.
<magcius> I swore that upstream built it separately.
<magcius> Not doing it that way seems stupid, but I have to ask upstream them.
<magcius> then
<chrisccoulson> also, certain features in ffox 4.0 don't work with ff-on-xr
<chrisccoulson> eg, omni.jar
<chrisccoulson> (unless that has been changed recently)
<chrisccoulson> our source package supports building ff-on-xr btw
<magcius> Right, I was under the impression that XULRunner contained the platform (gecko layout, libmozjs), and that FF was purely an application on top
<chrisccoulson> just by flipping a bit in debian/rules
<chrisccoulson> not sure if it still works though ;)
<magcius> I'm sure you know by now that your pkg-config files are completely useless because /usr/lib/xulrunner-V/ isn't in ld.so.conf
<magcius> But can you add another tally to that bug for me?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, no, that's deliberate
<magcius> Why?
<chrisccoulson> why should that directory be in ld.so.conf? applications shouldn't be directly linking against them
<magcius> It makes gjs completely impossible to run, outside of LD_LIBRARY_PATH hacks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-28
<magcius> gjs?
<magcius> Other applications like Songbird that use the XUL libs?
<chrisccoulson> we're not making those libraries public, this has been discussed to death already
<magcius> So remove the pkg-config files then
<magcius> I'm curious why you would deliberately break those applications though
<chrisccoulson> other applications using xulrunner have a supported way of loading the libraries which doesn't involve linking against them ;)
<chrisccoulson> called the standalone XPCOM glue ;)
<magcius> chrisccoulson, what about something like gjs that uses libmozjs directly?
<magcius> wait
<micahg> magcius: gjs isn't in natty ;)
<magcius> why is the standard dynamic linker bad?
<magcius> micahg, does it matter?
<chrisccoulson> for that, it needs to do LD_LIBRARY_PATH and accept the risk that ABI might break
<chrisccoulson> magcius, it's not ABI stable or versioned. libmozjs is shipped as part of the toolkit, not as a public library
<magcius> chrisccoulson, that's quite possibly the dumbest decision I've heard
<magcius> chrisccoulson, it is ABI stable, and it versioned.
<micahg> magcius: when mozilla 506890 or mozilla 618381 is fixed, we'll revisit it
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 506890 in Build Config "Make it possible for Ubuntu to provide libmozjs.so as a system library" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506890
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 618381 in JavaScript Engine "Add a version number to spidermonkey suitable for distributions and embeddings" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=618381
<chrisccoulson> magcius, it isn't ABI stable and it isn't versioned. not sure where you got that idea from
<chrisccoulson> in fact, it broke ABI just a couple of days ago, screwing up couchdb etc
<magcius> chrisccoulson, with compartment stuff?
<chrisccoulson> huh?
<magcius> Was the breakage the introduction of the compartment stuff?
<chrisccoulson> no
<magcius> ok.
<chrisccoulson> oh, talking about compartments, that has now broken couchdb again
<chrisccoulson> so, 2 breaks in as many uploads
<chrisccoulson> couchjs crashes on start, again
<magcius> chrisccoulson, simplest fix is to replace JS_NewGlobalObject(...) with JS_NewCompartmentAndGlobalObject(NULL, ...);
<magcius> chrisccoulson, of course that doesn't get you any of the benefits of compartments
<DeeVee> awww the daily failed to build again..
<chrisccoulson> DeeVee, oh, that's not good. and i only fixed them yesterday ;)
<DeeVee> yeah :-P
<DeeVee> went to update today, since it was said to be fixed.. and was like.. "oohhh damn..."
<fta> chrisccoulson, indeed, lot of red: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html  :(
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i only sorted those out yesterday. i'll fix them again in a bit
<fta> chrisccoulson, no pressure from me ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, micahg: fyi, when you commit a +buildX version in a branch used for the dailies, the bot won't update it the reason is that get-orig-source is not able to produce a version >= to it until upstream bumps it
<micahg> fta: usually those builds come once trunk has been bumped to the next minor revision, this time was unusual in that regard, but thanks for the warning
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, tbird didn't build in the archive
<chrisccoulson> missing build-dep
<chrisccoulson> i really should test my uploads in a clean environment
<chrisccoulson> it worked fine on my laptop ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you probably had curl installed
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's the problem. i seem to have pretty much everything installed on this machine!
 * chrisccoulson fixes
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=49743  last comment
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i saw that. he posted the same on the mozilla bug too
<fta> oh
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, you pointed me to the moz bug, i pointed evan to it, he pointed me back to the chbug, then i did the same to you ;)
<fta> call me proxy
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<julius__> hello, everyone
<julius__> what is wrong with ff-4.0 builds?
<chrisccoulson> grrr, couchdb is driving me crazy
<fta> chrisccoulson, the mono guys found the problem
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh?
<chrisccoulson> oh, nice catch!
<fta> grrr, when will they fix the indicators?? they keep growing
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's really annoying
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-29
<BUGabundo> hey
<fta> ola
<BUGabundo> fta: from time to time, chromium starts, but if I press NTP icons it frezes
<BUGabundo> and it have to kill -9 it
<fta> BUGabundo, hm, here, the NTP icons come and go, started ~ a week ago, when upstream re-organized the gtk code
<fta> (when the status bar was also broken)
<BUGabundo> here they are always there
<BUGabundo> the status bar seems fixed to me lol
<fta> yep, it has been fixed shortly after i pushed your bug to a dev :)
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> fta: in case you see anyone complain of some weirdness http://code.google.com/p/googlereaderplus/issues/detail?id=349
<LLStarks> yo, thunderbird can't act as a proper preferred app anymore and clicking links in emails goes to http://%u
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: natty?
<LLStarks> yup
<BUGabundo> known
<LLStarks> gotcha
<LLStarks> any workaround?
<BUGabundo> not to my knowlage
<BUGabundo> FF here opens when I have chromium
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-30
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm going to try a test build locally of thunderbird with enable-thumb2 to see if that fixes the FTBFS
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b10 in Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Firefox 3.6.14/Thunderbird 3.1.8/Seamonkey 2.0.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.13 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.7 in Lucid-Maverick and Stable PPA | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<BUGabundo> o/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: was nspr-config supposed to be in the @LIBDIR@ for xulrunner, it seems to be installed in sdk/bin now, I think that's why the installer can't find it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the upstream SDK has it in LIBDIR, and also "make install" doesn't actually install it anywhere ;)
<chrisccoulson> it gets built, but never installed
<chrisccoulson> i hit the same issue last week when doing a debug build
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, well, most of the builds seem to be failing on it
<micahg> the ones using nspr 4.8.6 still
<chrisccoulson> wow, the upstream SDK is 223MB!
<chrisccoulson> that's crazy
<chrisccoulson> so, make install doesn't install anything in sdk/bin (only sdk/lib)
<micahg> /build/buildd/xulrunner-2.0-2.0~b11~hg20110129r61581+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/objdir-i686-linux-gnu/config/nsinstall -R ../../nsprpub/config/nspr-config ../../dist/sdk/bin
<chrisccoulson> right, it goes in to the wrong place ;)
 * micahg is confused
<chrisccoulson> make install only runs stage-package and then copies everything to LIBDIR
<micahg> ah
<chrisccoulson> stage-package copies everything from dist/bin to dist/xulrunner if there is no package manifest
<chrisccoulson> and then it copies everything from dist/xulrunner to LIBDIR
<chrisccoulson> "make sdk" is what you use to build the actual SDK, but that builds a tar
<chrisccoulson> (i think)
<chrisccoulson> yes, it does. i just tested it here
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we're sending tbird crash reports upstream now :)
<chrisccoulson> haven't actually tested if it works yet though
<chrisccoulson> but our symbols are uploaded
<chrisccoulson> time to see if ted's crashme extension works in tbird
<micahg> chrisccoulson: only natty?
<chrisccoulson> for now, yes
<chrisccoulson> nice - https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/20ab7711-33dc-4872-9524-67dfc2110130
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, FF4 stopped crashing on my all the time finally, but memory usage is still crazy, did you chat with bdmurray at all?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i didn't. i saw the comment, but i was too busy with couchdb to respond
<chrisccoulson> a couple of people have mentioned the memory usage. i can't reproduce it though, and i'm not sure what to do about it. it would be easier for me if i saw it too
<chrisccoulson> the best thing i can advise for now is to report those sorts of bugs upstream, where they might be seen by someone who knows what to ask :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I might end up doing mediatomb with xulrunner-1.9.2 just so I can fix Lucid and Maverick easily, then port to xul20 in natty
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have 5 tags groups in one window and 2 in another, with about 100 tabs open
<micahg> s/tags/tabs
<chrisccoulson> heh, i don't open anywhere near 100 tabs
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should try it ;)
<micahg> it seems like the tab groups aren't unloading the memory when they're not in the foreground
<micahg>  3977 micah     20   0 3348m 1.5g  19m S   12 39.3 446:02.27 firefox-4.0-bin
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should try that, but i guess that might be deliberate anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm wondering whether to switch tbird to use internal nss and nspr :/
<chrisccoulson> would make our crash reports more readable
<micahg> it'll be bumped w/the next point release anyways
<chrisccoulson> i think we probably should. we need to be using internal libs for the reports to be useful really
<micahg> well, not having to read the crash reports is worth it
<BUGabundo> fta: don't the gmail notifications work in ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> had no prob in debian
<BUGabundo> but here can't make it work :(
<fta> BUGabundo, no idea, not using it
<fta> saw that this morning: bug 710127
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710127 in chromium-browser "Desktop notifications from Chromium can not be closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710127
<BUGabundo> not that
<fta> it means it's working ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: removed and readded
<BUGabundo> now it asked to enable it
<BUGabundo> now to see if it works
<BUGabundo> wors
<BUGabundo> works
<fta> BUGabundo, good
<fta> BUGabundo, i use gmail but only on my android tablet and in evolution (through imap)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-23
<Lantizia> Lo, I'm running Firefox 8 from the normal every day ubuntu repository... how can I run Firefox 3.6 at the same time (simultaneously) ?   I've downloaded the 3.6 tar.gz from mozilla but it just launches another window of Firefox 8
<bhearsum> Lantizia: you need to start firefox with '-no-remote'
<TheOpenSourcerer> Lantizia: add -no-remote and create a different profile.
<bhearsum> and use a different profile
<bhearsum> jinx!
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol
<chrisccoulson> why would anybody *choose* to run 3.6 when they already have a newer version installed?
<chrisccoulson> confused :/
<Lantizia> I'm testing out VMware's web client but the VMRC plugin it installs for firefox needs firefox 3.6
<Lantizia> this 3.6 seems glitchy.. like none of the toolbar buttons have images
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-24
<Guest18519> any update on getting overlay scrollbars for firefox into 12.04?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Is Firefox in Ubuntu dynamically or statically linked with GTK+?
<chrisccoulson> RainCT, dynamically
<RainCT> chrisccoulson: Oh. ldd doesn't list it
<RainCT> and it doesn't seem to be using GTK+ from Git when I run it in jhbuild
<chrisccoulson> chr1s@farnsworth:~$ ldd /usr/lib/firefox-10.0/libxul.so | grep gtk
<chrisccoulson>         libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f05a5b45000)
<chrisccoulson> it's listed here
<RainCT> Is that new in Precise? I'm running Oneiric
<RainCT> ah no but libxul.so show it
<RainCT> *shows
<chrisccoulson> RainCT, no, we haven't changed the build configuration for ages, and it's the same across all releases
<RainCT> Weird
<RainCT> So if I run /usr/lib/firefox-9.0.1/firefox from a jhbuild shell, shouldn't it be loading GTK+ from there (like gedit, epiphany, etc. do)?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, should be. although, i have no idea how jhbuild works ;)
<Omega> sorry for all the disconnect spam people
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, do i keep precise users on the firefox beta after next week? :/
<chrisccoulson> decisions, decisions...
<asac_> chrisccoulson: do you know if and how thunderbird integrates with the indicator-messages thing? I am not exactly sure how it managed to convince the indicator that after first run, it's set up...
<asac_> i see the .desktop file
<asac_> but it somehow needs to go into the seen.db of the indicator-messages
<asac_> but i couldnt spot the code that uses libindicate to do that
<chrisccoulson> asac - this is what integrates it with the message menu: https://code.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk
<asac_> oha
<asac_> we have javascript bindings now in ffox?
<asac_> for glib.jsm?
<chrisccoulson> asac_, ctypes ;)
<asac_> wow
<asac_> ok
<asac_> that explains it
<asac_> you properly set indicate.indicate_server_set_desktop_file(indicateServer,
<asac_> imo its flawed
<asac_> e.g. to assume that things are set up as soon as you have opened the app once
<asac_> but ok
<chrisccoulson> right, that's really a ted bug though :)
<asac_> i know
<chrisccoulson> libindicate is a horrible API
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure that m_conley will agree :)
<asac_> i have developed this for desktop-webmail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815578/
<asac_> basically allows you to say: nope, please assume its all manually done
<asac_> no magic :)
<asac_> hehe
<asac_> let me ask ted what he thinks of those changes (or rather the introduction of a X-Ayatana-Indicator-Setup-Type=Manual
<asac_> thing
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah, it's pretty rough
<chrisccoulson> this is what the web was designed for: http://rosskempfolds.tumblr.com/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see the last comment on bug 918763?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 918763 in firefox "Firefox 12 fails to build on Lucid x86_64 (../../../dist/include/nsCOMPtr.h:316: internal compiler error: in tree_nrv, at tree-nrv.c:143)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918763
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, but i'm not really sure what he's asking
<micahg> if there's anything upstream can do for us so we don't have to carry this patch:)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not really, other than revert the patch
<micahg> "Is there any #ifdef I could use to just disable the pragma "O0" for you builds?  That effectively disables the whole investigation patch."
<micahg> or would that break more stuff?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-25
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm curious, who's sponsoring you in Debian
<micahg> BTW, I'm ecstatic to have mozjs in Debian as well
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-26
<chrisccoulson> wow, google are telling me to use firefox today!
<bhearsum> that's nice of them!
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you upload the final lightning with the fix for bug 921917 today?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 921917 in mozilla-devscripts "xul-ext-calendar-timezones pulls in seamonkey because thunderbird 10.0 isn't in precise" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921917
<micahg> oh, hum
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it's not a lightning bug
 * micahg wonders why he didn't get the followup messages
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-27
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley_away, how are you feeling?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/bp-0e092710-dce1-4f62-b356-a05592120127
<chrisccoulson> that has symbols for non-mozilla binaries now :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-29
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF10.0b6 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF11.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Nothing in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF9.0.1 (10.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.16/9.0 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternoon
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-23
<gnomefreak> is there an eta on when chromium dailys fr raring?
<gnomefreak> s/fr/for
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-24
<gnomefreak> anyone around
<micahg> sure
<gnomefreak> i keep getting an email ab out lightning locales, i will pastebin it for you.
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565110/
<micahg> hrm, it should just be shipped in the lightning source or thunderbird with 20
<micahg> err...lightning-extension
<micahg> but I'm not doing much with this stuff these days, I'm still wondering why they're not shipping since I thought that upstream provides the locales, but that might require tweaking the source generation script
<gnomefreak> i try/tried to stay away from locales when possible
<gnomefreak> did Mozilla rethink including lightning into tbird again?
<micahg> no, but it comes from the same archive, so we're going to build them from the "thunderbird" source
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> that change probably won't hit stable releases until thunderbird 24
<gnomefreak> i was really looking forward to the merging but was dissapointed that it fell through
<bolvary> Hi there, When I open Contacts no addressbook appears in Thunderbird. However, if I open TB first then I can access my contacts. Is there a way to fix this annoying issue?
<BluesKaj>  i'm having some freeze issues with firefox on 13.04 , can someone direct me to correct log to find the errors
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-01-25
<Guest32627> Is this channel active?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-01-25
<deb88> Hello, is it possible to use firefox installations separately on ubuntu. I noticed that if I install the binary and start firefox, it uses the profile manager of another installation of firefox or iceweasel.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-01-28
<deb88> Hello, does anyone know how to install firefox twice on ubuntu without the installations sharing the same profile manager? (I don't understand how two installations from the binary in separate directories would share anything...)
<gQuigs> deb88: they search for the same profile in .mozilla
<gQuigs> deb88: you could always use Nightly which defaults to it's own profile directory
<deb88> So both the profile and profile manager are stored in .mozilla... Is there a way to specify where the profiles and profile manager are saved?
<deb88> On Windows I'm able to use Portable Firefox to separate installations completely (and run them at the same time with -no-remote).
<gQuigs> from firefox --help...
<gQuigs>   -P <profile>       Start with <profile>.
<gQuigs>   --profile <path>   Start with profile at <path>.
<deb88> OK, I think I get it: when i install firefox, before the first start up there is no profile, so on the first and subsequent starts I simply specify the profile location (which installs the Profile Manager at that location).
<deb88> ls
<deb88> That works, thanks.
<deb88> Any idea if firefox shares any data between separate profiles, or if there are other components like perhaps "flash cookies" that will share data?
<gQuigs> I don't think they share anything if you have a separate profile
<gQuigs> no idea bout flash though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-01-24
<JohnA> Thunderbird 54.0a1 - I am trying to get dovecot sieve working, but when I try to edit a sieve filter it fails to connect. Nothing in the system or dovecot logs. If I telnet to port 4190 managesieve shows
